# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Νταλιάνα [Daliana - Ferry Pearl]

## xara

Σε αμμώδη αβαθή στην περιοχή παλαιών εκβολών ποταμού ΚΑΛΑΜΑ προσάραξε, σήμερα το πρωί, το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ»* προερχόμενο από BRINDISI Ιταλίας. Το πλοίο αποκολλήθηκε με ίδια μέσα μετά παρέλευση 25 λεπτών και ακολούθως κατέπλευσε ασφαλώς στο λιμένα Ηγουμενίτσας με 194 επιβάτες και 72 οχήματα. Από την προσάραξη δεν τραυματίστηκε επιβάτης ή μέλος πληρώματος, ούτε προκλήθηκε ρύπανση. Από τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Ηγουμενίτσας απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του εν λόγω πλοίου, το οποίο είχε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο περί ώρα 08.30 για BRINDISI Ιταλίας, έως ότου προσκομισθεί στη Λιμενική Αρχή πιστοποιητικό διατήρησης κλάσης από τον νηογνώμονα. Οι επιβάτες και τα οχήματα του ανωτέρω πλοίου προωθήθηκαν στον προορισμό τους με το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο «ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ*»(πρ. *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ*), σημαίας Μάλτας. 
Προανάκριση διενεργείται από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή. 


*Photo:* John Jones (2005)

----------


## Enalia

Τα πλοία δεν πουλήθηκαν σε κανέναν τότε και παραμένουν στην G.A. Ferries. Κοίτα να δεις όμως τί κάνει ο αέρας που μεταδίδει ακόμα και το σάλιο μας. Πόσο πολύ τις "φήμες" δηλαδή.  :Smile: 

Το προχθεσινό άτυχο περιστατικό του "ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ", που ευτυχώς 'κάθησε' πάνω σε άμμο κι έτσι δεν υπήρξαν περαιτέρω προβλήματα, ξεπεράστηκε, και το πλοίο, αφού επιθεωρήθηκε ως προς την ασφάλειά του από επιθεωρητές κλιμακίου Κέρκυρας, ξαναμπήκε στα δρομολόγιά του την αμέσως επόμενη ημέρα.

----------


## George

Ήταν σχεδόν βέβαιη η πώλησή τους μέχρι που κάτι χάλασε και τα πλοία παρέμειναν στην ιδιωκτησία του καπτα-Μάκη. Θυμάμαι μάλιστα κάτι αφιερώματα που έγιναν στα πλοία για αποχαιρετισμό. Λεπτομέρειες δεν μπορώ να ξέρω, Δουλεύουν για την Maritime Way απλά δεν έχουν αλλάξει τα σινιάλα. Τώρα άμα καταργηθεί και το όριο ηλικίας τα βλέπω πάλι στο Αιγαίο. Και για να πω την αλήθεια μου , θα χαρώ να ξαναέρθουν...

----------


## Enalia

Καλημέρα, George.
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, απλά ήθελα να τονίσω την διαφορά του "πουλήθηκαν", με του "μπορεί να πουληθούν" ή "προφανώς να πουληθούν" κτλ. Είναι σημαντικό τί γράφει κανείς και μεταδίδει, καθώς η τρίχα από την τριχιά -όπως σοφά λέει ο λαός μας - απέχει ελάχιστα κι όμως είναι δύο τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα  :Smile: 

Κι εγώ θα χαιρόμουν να ξαναέρθουν στο Αιγαίο αν και όποτε γίνει η άρση της 35ατίας, αν και για το ένα πλοίο, το Νταλιάνα, άκουσα ότι -φήμη είναι αυτό τώρα προς το παρόν  :Wink:  - ναυλώνεται σε κάποιους Σαουδάραβες και θα παραδοθεί κάπου στη Safaga μετά το τέλος Αυγούστου. Είδωμεν μέχρι τότε...

----------


## rom

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΕΝΑ??? ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ???

----------


## Enalia

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω, το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, αύριο Τετάρτη 06/09/06 έρχεται Πειραιά καθώς τελείωσε τα δρομολόγιά του Br - Ig.

To MIΛΕΝΑ κατά τις 10/9 μάλλον.

----------


## George

Σύμφωνα με τον ηλεκτρονικό ρουφιάνο το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ χθες κατέβαινε νότια και έπλεε έξω από την Πάτρα. ¶ρα λογικά σήμερα πρέπει να κάνει την εμφάνισή του κάπου στα μέρη μας. Ξέρεις κανείς κάτι για τη φημολογούμενη ναύλωση / πώλησή του στην Αραπιά;

----------


## Enalia

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω, ναυάγησε κάπου στη μέση προφανώς εκείνη η περίπτωση.
Λες να το δούμε κάπου στο Αιγαίο σε κανα-δυο μήνες?
Όλα μπορούν να συμβούν τελικά...

----------


## Petros

Προσοχή στη χρήση της λέξης ναυάγησε, τρόμαξα όταν το πρωτοείδα πρωί πρωί χωρίς καφέ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Λες να το δούμε κάπου στο Αιγαίο σε κανα-δυο μήνες?
> Όλα μπορούν να συμβούν τελικά...


 
Μακάρι να τα ξανα δούμε...

----------


## Enalia

> Προσοχή στη χρήση της λέξης ναυάγησε, τρόμαξα όταν το πρωτοείδα πρωί πρωί χωρίς καφέ


Ωχ, σα να έχεις δίκιο 
Θα προσέχω από εδώ και μπρος, το υπόσχομαι  :Wink:

----------


## cortomaltese

Απριλη δηλωσε ο Μακαρος σε δημαρχο Κυκλαδονησου οτι ξεκινα και παλι ακαθεκτη η κοριτσαρα με 5μηνη επιδοτηση τη Θεσσαλονικη-Σποραδες-Κυκλαδες-Ηρακλειο. Παροτι η ομορφια της (απο πλωρα) ειναι κατι που ελειψε απο τα νησια μας, αντε με το καλο να ξανακουσουμε τα wartsilakia να κελαηδανε και να εμφανιζεται μετα απο μισαωρο και βαλε. Γιατι εδω που φτασαμε η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ειναι ειδος προς εξαφανιση και υπο προστασια..

----------


## NAXOS

Για τη συγκεκριμενη γραμμη ειναι προσωρινα γιατι από Μάρτιο νομίζω ξεκινα  τήν επιδοτούμενη γραμμη  Θεσσαλονίκης-Σποράδων-Κυκλάδων-Κρήτης.

----------


## cortomaltese

Oσο και αν ακουγεται παραδοξο ακομα και για εμενα τον ιδιο, εχθες τα μεσανυχτα ειδα μπροστα στα ματια μου να φορτωνει το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ προφανως αντικαθιστοντας το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ. Ποιος θα το πιστευε οτι μετα απο 2 σχεδον χρονια θα αναπολουσαμε τη στιγμη που το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ θα ξαναταξιδευε...στις Κυκλαδες και ποιος θα το πιστευε οτι θα το θελαμε κιολας?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

χαίρομαι που υπάρχει το δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής είναι πολύ καλό .
ελπίζω να υπάρχει όλο τον χειμώνα .
και χαίρομαι για την τιμολογιακή πολιτική που ακολουθεί η συγκεκριμμένη εταιρεία για κάποιον που ταξιεδεύει τακτικά είναι μεγάλες οι διαφορές.

----------


## jumpman

δηλαδη δε θα κανει τη γραμμη Ηρακλειο - Θεσσαλονικη? μενω Ηρακλειο και δεν το εχω δει ακομα στο λιμανι αν και ενας φιλος μου μου εχει για την υπαρξη της γραμμης αφου χρησιμοποιησε το πλοιο για να στειλει μια μηχανη απο τη Θεσσαλονικη στο Ηρακλειο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Την Τετάρτη ταξίδεψα με το Νταλιάνα απο Νάξο προς Πειραιά 8 ώρες κάναμε αλλά το κακό ήταν ότι επειδή είχε αρκετα πλοία έξω απο το λιμάνι περιμέναμε με αποτέλεσμα να φάμε κανένα μισάωρο ακόμα.
Απο κόσμο είχε ξένους κύριως group .

----------


## giannisk88

> δηλαδη δε θα κανει τη γραμμη Ηρακλειο - Θεσσαλονικη? μενω Ηρακλειο και δεν το εχω δει ακομα στο λιμανι αν και ενας φιλος μου μου εχει για την υπαρξη της γραμμης αφου χρησιμοποιησε το πλοιο για να στειλει μια μηχανη απο τη Θεσσαλονικη στο Ηρακλειο.


Φιλε jumpman και εγώ ειμαι απο το Ηράκλειο και το Νταλιάνα θα κάνει στο εξής το δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη-Ιο-Νάξο-Πάρο-Τήνο-Σκόπελο-Σκιάθο-Θεσσαλονίκη!!
Εχει έρθει δε πολλές φορές στο Ηράκλειο.Αν θέλεις ρίξε μια ματιά στο μπλόγκ μου που έχω πάρει και φωτο <a href="http://giannisk88.wordpress.com">The ship-lover's blog</a>

----------


## giannisk88

Sorry, το blog μου ειναι:http://giannisk88.wordpress.com

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Φιλε jumpman και εγώ ειμαι απο το Ηράκλειο και το Νταλιάνα θα κάνει στο εξής το δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη-Ιο-Νάξο-Πάρο-Τήνο-Σκόπελο-Σκιάθο-Θεσσαλονίκη!!
> Εχει έρθει δε πολλές φορές στο Ηράκλειο.Αν θέλεις ρίξε μια ματιά στο μπλόγκ μου που έχω πάρει και φωτο <a href="http://giannisk88.wordpress.com">The ship-lover's blog</a>


 
απο πότε ξεκινάει δρομολόγια ?

----------


## giannisk88

> απο πότε ξεκινάει δρομολόγια ?


Εχει ξεκίνησει ήδη..Πρέπει να είναι 1,5 μήνας τωρα..

----------


## George

Επίσης θα κάνει και Κάσο Κάρπαθο Ρόδο από Ηράκλειο όπως επίσης κι ένα δρομολόγιο για Πειραιά μέσω Κυκλάδων.

----------


## jumpman

proxtes paraskeuh to daliana htan sto Hrakleio.Polu kosmo efere kai polu kosmo phre gia kaso karpatho rodo.gemato kai me arketes ntalikes. Pathmeno mexri katw kai efuge kai akrivws sthn wra tou.Polu kosmo kai kuriws polla forthga kai to kriti I.

----------


## giannisk88

Πληροφορίες σχετικά με το πρόγραμμα της Νταλιάνας και γενικά για το πρόγραμμα των δρομολογίων απο Ηράκλειο θα βρείτε στο blog μου.. :Wink:

----------


## gvaggelas

Ξεκινούν από την Παρασκευή 12 Οκτωβρίου νέα δρομολόγια με το πλοίο "Daliana" (της εταιρείας C.A. Ferries), που θα συνδέσουν τη Χίο, τη Μυτιλήνη και τη Λήμνο με τα λιμάνια της Β. Ελλάδας και συγκεκριμένα της Θεσσαλονίκης και της Καβάλας.

Το "Daliana" θα εκτελεί *κάθε Κυριακή το δρομολόγιο από Χίο προς Μυτιλήνη - Λήμνο - Θεσσαλονίκη και θα επιστρέφει κάθε Πέμπτη από Θεσσαλονίκη* (ενδιάμεσα το πλοίο θα εκτελεί επιδοτούμενο δρομολόγιο από Θεσσαλονίκη προς Κρήτη) και *κάθε Παρασκευή από Χίο προς Μυτιλήνη - Λήμνο - Καβάλα* (με άμεση επιστροφή). Να σημειώσουμε ότι αυτά τα δρομολόγια έρχονται να προστεθούν στα ήδη υπάρχοντα. 

Η σύμβαση υπογράφηκε στο τέλος της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας μεταξύ της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας και του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής και αφορά την εκτέλεση τακτικών δρομολογίων (δηλαδή όχι επιδοτούμενων), ένα προς Θεσσαλονίκη και ένα προς Καβάλα και θα ισχύσει για ένα μήνα, ενώ η C.A. Ferries έχει υποβάλει αίτηση στο Υπουργείο για την εκτέλεση των συγκεκριμένων τακτικών δρομολογίων από το πλοίο "Daliana" για τον επόμενο χρόνο (από 1η Νοεμβρίου 2007 έως 1η Νοεμβρίου 2008), αίτηση που αναμένεται να περάσει από το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών στις 13 Οκτωβρίου.

Για τα εγκαίνια της γραμμής μάλιστα θα βρίσκεται στη Μυτιλήνη, την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα, ο πλοιοκτήτης κ. Αγούδημος, ο οποίος θα δώσει και συνέντευξη Τύπου.
Το "Daliana", παρ' όλο που δεν είναι καινούργιο πλοίο, είναι καλά συντηρημένο και ανήκει στην C.A. Ferries την τελευταία 5ετία. Πλέει με ταχύτητα 17 μιλίων την ώρα, έχει χωρητικότητα 1.170 επιβάτες και διαθέτει 150 κρεβάτια, ενώ ακόμη έχει χώρο για 53 φορτηγά των 9 μέτρων ή 236 Ι.Χ. αυτοκίνητα. Ακόμη διαθέτει μπαρ, εστιατόριο, κατάστημα πώλησης διάφορων ειδών κλπ.

Πηγή: Αιολικά Νέα, 09/10/2007

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

17 m ..... Σιγα μην ειναι και HIGHSPEED

----------


## jumpman

to Dialiana vrisketai demeno sto perama.Kanonika den htan na kanei dromologia sto boreioanatoliko aigaio kai ta dwdekanhsa?

----------


## Apostolos

Τωωωωωραααα.... Έχει σταματήσει κάτι μήνες.... Έπεσε η δουλειά σιγά μην έχει το παπόρο να δουλέυει τσάμπα!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για να δούμε το πλοίο και σε μια χθεσινή του φώτο στο Πέραμα, ανάμεσα Θεολόγου και Liberty Bell.

DALIANA.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το θυμάται κανείς έτσι???

Daliana.jpg



Εγώ μόνο έτσι....

Picture 278.jpg

(Φώτο Π. Λελέκης)

----------


## Ellinis

Το είχα πετύχει και εγώ γυμνό από σινιάλα στις αρχές του 1990.
Να και μια έγχρωμη φωτο του

Σάρωση0208.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εκπληκτική! Εξαιρετικά σπάνια!

----------


## scoufgian

το νταλιανα ανοιχτα της τηνου,σε δρομολογιο του ,απο θεσ/νικη προς ηρακλειο.*copyright LEO*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2930

----------


## Baggeliq

Αν  θέλετε να δείτε άλλες φωτογραφίες του *   Νταλιάνα* μπίτε εδώ 
http://raflucgr.ra.funpic.de/toppage18.htm

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Επισης και εδω (σε μενα δηλαδη  )

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46820427.html

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46820428.html

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46820426.html

----------


## Leo

Δεν καταλάβατε..... 

Απλά συγχάρηκα (έκραξα  :Razz: ) με αυτή τη φωτογραφία τον φίλο μας scoufgian για την ΠΡΟΑΓΩΓΗ του σε Ανθυποπλοίαρχοοο....
Συγχαρητήρια λοιπόν καπταν Γιάννηηηηηηηη (wow)  :Surprised:

----------


## scoufgian

> Δεν καταλάβατε..... 
> 
> Απλά συγχάρηκα (έκραξα ) με αυτή τη φωτογραφία τον φίλο μας scoufgian για την ΠΡΟΑΓΩΓΗ του σε Ανθυποπλοίαρχοοο....
> Συγχαρητήρια λοιπόν καπταν Γιάννηηηηηηηη (wow)


ευχαριστω το leo ,που μου προσεφερε αυτη τη σπανιας ομορφιας φωτογραφια για να γιορτασω τη προαγωγη μου σε ανθυποπλοιαρχο.βεβαια φιλε leo ,δεν πιστευω να σημαινουν τιποτα, τα 2 μαυρα παλιοπουλα.που φαινονται στη φωτογραφια...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

Το Νταλιανα δεξαμενιζεται στη μεγαλη Περαματος, εχουμε κατι εργασιες στις προπελες και καποια μικρη αλλαγη ελασματων στα υφαλα της πρυμνης, κοντα τα πηδαλια. Σε γενικες γραμμες καλα κρατιεται το καραβι παντως.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ανέβηκε η Δημητρούλα δεξαμενή ?!?! .....Επιτέλους βλέπουμε φέτος και ένα πλοίο του άρχοντα Μάκη σε δεξαμενισμό !!!





> Το Νταλιανα δεξαμενιζεται στη μεγαλη Περαματος...


Δύο ...Αγουδημόπλοια μέσα σε μια ημέρα. Καλοκαιράκι μύρισε.......  :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο και από ότι ακούγεται πολύ σύντομα θα ξαναμπεί σε δρομολόγια.

Εδώ σε μία φωτογραφία, πρίν δύο ημέρες στο Πέραμα.

NTALIANA.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Μάλλον θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια από Θεσσαλονίκη προς Ηράκλειο μαζί με όλο το κορδόνι (Σποράδες-Κυκλάδες).

----------


## Nautikos II

To Daliana εφτασε στο λιμανι του Πειραια, Μαζι του και τα τρια Ρυμουλκα, Leon, Atlas, Chios I, κινουμενα σε αποσταση αναπνοης, και με την ιδια ακριβως ταχυτητα που ειχε και το Daliana, 5,4 - 5,5 κομβοι

----------


## raflucgr

leaving Piraeus on 24/07/07.

Lucas

----------


## Leo

Οι μεγαλοκοπέλες της Ακτοπλοϊας βγήκαν τσάρκα στον Αργοσαρωνικό...
Νταλίανα και Ιεράπετρα!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## captain 83

Βγήκε για δοκιμαστικό σήμερα και το Νταλιάνα και τσούκου τσούκου έπιασε τους 11 κόμβους. Κατά τις 17:00 έδενε νωχελικά στο ντοκ 3. Σιγά σιγά ετοιμάζεται να πιάσει δουλειά.

----------


## captain 83

Πιάνει δουλειά τελικά την Μεγάλη Δευτέρα. Τα δρομολόγια είναι κάθε Δευτέρα στις 20:00 για Λήμνο--Μυτιλήνη, κάθε Τετάρτη στις 17:00 για Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο και κάθε ΠΠαρασκευή στις 19:00 για Σκιάθο-Σκόπελο-Σύρο-Μύκονο-Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη-Ηράκλειο.

----------


## Leo

Παρατηρώ ότι από τισ πληροφορίες οτι απο τις πληροφορίες που μας έδωσε ο φίλος captain 83, για το πλοίο αλλά για για την αδελή του Μιλένα, η Τήνος δεν υπάρχει στα  δρομολόγια Θεσσαλονίκη Ηράκλειο και στα δύο δρομολόγια. Πιθανολογώ ότι οφείλεται στην δυσκολία που προκαλεί η προέκταση του νότιου λιμενοβραχίωνα για τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία και στην περιορισμένη ικάνότητα χειρισμών με τον τρελό βοριά της Τήνου. Αν είναι σωστά τα δρομολόγια και όντως η Τήνος εξαιρείται θα διερευνήσουμε τα αίτια.

----------


## Apostolos

Σε τελευταία μου επίσκεψη στο λιμάνι της Τήνου, έχει μετακινηθεί η πράσινη τσαμαδούρα πολύ ποιό έξω απο πρίν αναγκάζοντας τα λιγότερο μανουβρατζιδικα πλοία να μπαίνουν διαγώνια με την πρύμη. Φανταστείτε η Νταλιάνα μας με βοριά που θα πάει...

----------


## Leo

Και η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ξενίνησε τα δρομολόγια της αφού εθεάθη (στο ais) ανοιχτά της Μυκόνου πρός την Ιακριά με "υψηλές" ταχύτητες... 13.3 κόμβους  :Wink: . Καλά ταξίδια και υπομονή θα φθάσετε!

----------


## MYTILENE

Xθές το έδειχνε στο openseas 23:59 για Μυτιλήνη. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!Μεσω Σάμου-Ικαρίας μήπως?

----------


## Leo

Ναι έτσι μέσω Ικαρίας Σάμου. Και τελικό προορισμό την Θεσσαλονίκη απ' όπου θα ξεκινάει τα ταξίδια του? Μάλλον αυτό είναι το όλο σκηνικό.

----------


## MYTILENE

Thanks LEO.Λίγο περίεργο αλλά ΜΑΚΑΡΟΣ είναι αυτός δε μπορείς να πείς και τίποτα:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## 2nd mate

πρωτη μου μερα στην πατριδα σημερα (μονο για πασχα δυστυχως) και πετυχα απογευμα το Νταλιανα να φευγει με βοηθεια ρυμουλκου απο το λιμανι της Μυτιληνης αφου ειχε εναν τρομερο νοτια.

----------


## MYTILENE

Καλώς μας ήρθες στη πατρίδα.Για το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ πήγαινε το ρυμουλκό το απογευματάκι δηλαδή.Το είδα και αναρωτήθηκα και γώ:mrgreen:!!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

To Daliana efyge apo thessaloniki xtes to apogeuma stis 7 kai ftanei sto Iraklio simera ksimeromata stis 4.   33 ores thessaloniki iraklio;polles mou fainontai

----------


## captain 83

Και πέρσι τις ίδιες ώρες έκανε.

----------


## captain 83

Το Νταλιάνα δεν αναχώρησε χτες το βράδυ από Θεσσαλονίκη για Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη. Προφανώς δεν θα είχε καύσιμα.

----------


## scoufgian

> Το Νταλιάνα δεν αναχώρησε χτες το βράδυ από Θεσσαλονίκη για Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη. Προφανώς δεν θα είχε καύσιμα.


φιλε captain δες εδω

----------


## captain 83

Sorry, δεν το είχα διαβάσει...

----------


## mike_rodos

Αφού έμεινε και από καύσιμα, δεν το αφήνουμε στην άκρη μια για πάντα!!! Το 1994 είχα ταξιδέψει μαζί του από Ρόδο για Κάρπαθο 7 ώρες ταλαιπωρία (όλα τα υπόλοιπα με ένα λιμάνι παραπάνω κάνουν 6 ώρες). Αλλά σημαντική εντύπωση μου έκανε το 2002 στον Πειραιά, πρέπει τότε να έκενε Κυκλάδες, οπότε ακούω ένα δυνατό θόρυβο από μηχανή πλοίου και έξαχνα να δώ ποιό είναι και μετά από 10 λεπτά εμφανίστηκε το θηρίο!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Sorry, δεν το είχα διαβάσει...


don't worry

----------


## scoufgian

> Αφού έμεινε και από καύσιμα, δεν το αφήνουμε στην άκρη μια για πάντα!!! Το 1994 είχα ταξιδέψει μαζί του από Ρόδο για Κάρπαθο 7 ώρες ταλαιπωρία (όλα τα υπόλοιπα με ένα λιμάνι παραπάνω κάνουν 6 ώρες). Αλλά σημαντική εντύπωση μου έκανε το 2002 στον Πειραιά, πρέπει τότε να έκενε Κυκλάδες, οπότε ακούω ένα δυνατό θόρυβο από μηχανή πλοίου και έξαχνα να δώ ποιό είναι και μετά από 10 λεπτά εμφανίστηκε το θηρίο!!!


Κοιταξε,προσωπικη μου γνωμη,δεν θα χε αρκετους επιβατες το δρομολογιο,ηταν και η απεργια,του κατσε καλα.Του φεξε που λενε!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## despo

Γιατι να το αφήσουμε στην άκρη δηλαδή, τοσο πολυ σε ενοχλεί επειδή δεν έχει ταχύτητα ?. Δεν εξυπηρετεί ?. Για να δουμε ποιος θα κανει μετα συγκοινωνία...

----------


## mike_rodos

Μήπως ζούμε στο 2008 πλεόν και η τεχνολογία έχει φτάσει στους 50 κόμβους??? Μήπως σε αυτά τα πλοία βάζουμε επισκέπτες από ξένες χώρες που παραθερίζουν στην περιοχή μας και γελάνε με τα χάλια μας??? Μήπως επιτέλους σε αυτή την χώρα πρέπει να σκεφτούμε τι σημαίνει η λέξη αντικατάσταση??? Μήπως πρέπει να σκεφτούμε ότι οι νησιώτες κάποιον απομακρυσμένων μικρών νησιών πρέπει να εξυπηρετούνται και εκείνοι με αξιόλογα πλοία όπως οι κυκλάδες και όχι με μαούνες??? Συγνώμη αν μιλάω άσχημα για κάποιους, αλλά οι ταχύτητες και οι υπηρεσίες αυτών των πλοίων ήταν πρωτοπόρες την δεκαετία του 70, και επιτέλους σε αυτή τη χώρα με τόσα νησιά και τόσους χιλιάδες νησιώτες και εκατομύρια ξένους επισκέπτες πρέπει να δούμε μπροστά...

----------


## Markos

Συμφωνω μαζι σου mike rodos στο οτι ειναι πολυ παλια τα συγκεκριμενα καραβια, παρ'ολα αυτα ομως βοηθανε στη μετακινηση πολυ κοσμου. Απο το να μην υπηρχαν καθολου, καλυτερα ειναι να υπαρχουν!

----------


## despo

Μαλλον σε άλλο κόσμο βρίσκεσαι αγαπητέ φίλε. Τα 50 μιλια που τα βρίσκεις ?. Στη σφαιρα της ανθρώπινης φαντασίας ?. Στα ταχύπλοα που μπαίνουν 6 μήνες το χρόνο ?. Εδω και τα συμβατικά νεας τεχνολογίας με τις τεραστιες αυξήσεις πετρελαίων έχουν κοψει και αυτα ταχύτητες.

----------


## Markos

Καλα, μπορει να υπερβαλε ο φιλος mike rodos για τα 50 μιλια, αλλα καταλαβαινεις τι θελει να πει!

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν μας επιβάλει όμως κανεις να μπαίνουμε. Οταν κάνεις την επιλογή σου και επιβηβάζεσε σε πλοίο της GA ξέρεις ότι πάς με 14 15 μίλια. Αν δέν μας αρέσει δέν πάμε!

----------


## mike_rodos

Σωστός ο Απόστολος....

----------


## noulos

> Δεν μας επιβάλει όμως κανεις να μπαίνουμε. Οταν κάνεις την επιλογή σου και επιβηβάζεσε σε πλοίο της GA ξέρεις ότι πάς με 14 15 μίλια. Αν δέν μας αρέσει δέν πάμε!


Αρκεί βέβαια να υπάρχει και άλλη επιλογή!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Aπο θεσ-νικη ομως δεν υπαρχει αλλη επιλογη,οποτε για να κατεβεις Ηρακλειο παιρνεις αναγκαστικα το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ και ας κανεις 36 ωρες,εκτος αν κατεβεις ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αρκει να υπαρχει και αλλη επιλογη...Σωστο,αλλα μηπως να κατσουμε και να σκεφτουμε γιατι δεν υπαρχει παντα και αλλη επιλογη;Συνφωνω οτι μερικα απο τα βαπορια του καπτα-Μακη ειναι υπερβολικα αργα και το ακομα πιο εκνευριστικο ειναι οτι τα παει τουλαχιστον 2,5-3 κομβους κατω απο την υπηρεσιακη που θα μπορουν να πανε,αλλα τουλαχιστον αυτος παει και εξυπηρετει,οι αλλοι που ειναι;Τα ταχυπλοα που ειναι με 7 μηνες απραξιας;

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Λετε να βρηκε καυσιμα και αυριο να ξεκινησει;δυσκολα ε;

----------


## El Greco

den tha vri kafsima mexri na vrethoun ntalikes pou tha gemisoune to garage kai kanoun to taksidi kerdoforo.  Akomi mia fora fenete i diafora metaksi sovari kai mi sovari eteria.

----------


## mike_rodos

Μα συγνώμη ρε παιδιά τα πλοία δεν ανεφοδιάζονται καύσιμα μέσω δεξαμενόπλοιων??? Το θέμα δηλαδή είναι τραγικό...

----------


## El Greco

> Μα συγνώμη ρε παιδιά τα πλοία δεν ανεφοδιάζονται καύσιμα μέσω δεξαμενόπλοιων??? Το θέμα δηλαδή είναι τραγικό...


aytos einai o logos pou ola ta ala plia tis aktoploias taksidevoune, eno ta plia tis G.A.N.A. menoune demena.  Exi vri mia kali dikiologia gia na min taksidevoune adio apo fortiga.

----------


## captain 83

Δεν εφοδιάζονται όλα τα πλοία από μπάριζες. Υπάρχουν και μερικά που πέρνουν από φορτηγά.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Δεν εφοδιάζονται όλα τα πλοία από μπάριζες. Υπάρχουν και μερικά που πέρνουν από φορτηγά.


Σωστα, πχ *High Speed*

----------


## captain 83

Eξπρες Σκιάθος, Τζετ Φέρρυ 1...

----------


## El Greco

nai ala poli perierga ta highspeed den akirosane dromologia....

mono i Gana...

----------


## captain 83

Γιατί ρε φίλε δεν έφυγε χτες το Μιλένα από Πειραιά στις 23:00 για Σάμο; Δεν υποστηρίζω κανέναν, αλλά δε μ΄ αρέσει και το μονόπλευρο χτύπημα. Για βάλε και το Εξπρες Σκιάθος στην λίστα. Και αφού μιλάς μόνο για την GA, να σου πω ότι ένα άλλο πολίο της, το Τζετ Φέρρυ λειτουργούσε κανονικά μέχρι και χθες και δεν έχει τα τρελά έσοδα στην γραμμή αυτή την περίοδο.

----------


## El Greco

den antileo ta legomenasou, 

Afou vrikane petrelea gia to Milena pos den vrikane gia to Anthi Marina???

i aporiamou einai eki. Kai i alles eteries pos vrikane??

diladi to skeftiko oti den figane ta siggekrimena plia giati den eixane fortiga eina sosto tote?? 

To express skiathos einai stin grammi gia ta fortiga kirios, den efige kai i Hellenic frontise i epivates na taksidepsoune me Flyngcat. To idio logo ton plion tis Ga ala  i epivates me kapio tropo sigoura eksipiretithikane kai xoris ala eksoda.

to Jetferry doulevi me epivates oxi me fortiga gia ayto efige, 

I pelates tou Anthi Marina bgalane ala isitiria kai figane me to Diagora, pou pistevo otikai ayto  den tha eixe polla fortiga. 

i epivates tou Ntaliana pos tha pane????

to Milena anarotieme pos kai anaxorise?

Entaksi pou i eteries den kanoune kinoniko ergo ala toulaxiston prepi na enimeronoun tous epivates pou einai kai i pelates tous.  I GA Ferries  gia ekatosti fora ksexastike na to kani, esto na enimerone ta praktoria..ala eixe tilefona katevasmena kai akiromeno to dromologio sto Openseas, 

den einai thema na ta leme monoplevra, kai ego nevriazo otan oti plio kathisterisi,stis idisis to dimitroula dixnoune ala akomi mia fora me ta xtesina, den ksero an kai simerina episodia i Ga endikse ti idos eteria einai.

----------


## mike_rodos

Ωραίος ο el greco!!! Όλοι φίλε μου τα βλέπουν αυτά, όπως τα βλέπουμε και εμείς αλλά κάνουν τους κινέζους... Έτσι είναι η Ελλάδα μας!!!

----------


## captain 83

To Tζετ Φέρρυ δεν δουλεύει με επιβάτες φίλε μου, γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έχει ακόμη ξεκινήσει η ανταπόκριση του λεωφορείου από Αθήνα. Όλοι οι επιβάτες ταξιδεύουν με το ιπτάμενο που είναι δρομολογημένο εκεί και υπάρχει η σύνδεση με Αθήνα. Χρόνια κάνω την γραμμή και του Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου και του Βόλου και ξέρω πολύ καλά. Αν δεν έχει τώρα φορτηγα το Σκιάθος που ξεκινάει η σεζόν πότε θα έχει;Για δες λίγο τι γίνεται στις Σποράδες, αφού από την Παρασκευή η Hellenic κόβει το μεσημεριανό δρομολόγιο από Βόλο προς τα νησιά...Εγώ το ξεκαθάρισα ότι δεν υπερασπίζομαι κανέναν , αλλά δείτε και τους άλλους λίγο. Μην τα φορτώνουμε όλα σε έναν. Αν θες να κατηγορήσεις την GA , χτύπα την στις τιμές που έχει και εκεί θα με βρείς σύμφωνο. 
Όσο για τον χαρακτηρισμό κινέζο, mike rodos, φρόντισε να βρεις κανένα πιο πειστικό επειχείρημα.

----------


## El Greco

Fortiga den exi ayti tin periodo dioti kanoune apergia.

kai ta fortiga einai kirios i pelates tou Gerasimou Agoudimou, elaxisti epivates taksidevoune me ta sinvatika tou eki pou iparxi ali eteria. Prepi na eisai trellos gia 5 eyro kerdos na kathese 6 ores epipleon sto plio.

tora, pistevo oti to Skiathos den anaxorise gia to idio logo extes.

Den nomizo omos to JetFerry na kouvalai fortiga, to poli 2/3 kata gnomimou.

----------


## captain 83

Εγώ δεν είπα πουθενά ότι το Τζετ Φέρρυ μεταφέρει φορτηγά. Ούτε επιβάτες έχει αυτή την περίοδο, για τον λόγο που σου είπα παραπάνω. Όσοι μόνο πάνε με αυτοκίνητο στον Άγιο Κωνσταντίνο είναι και οι επιβάτες του πλοίου. Αλλά στην παρούσα φάση το Τζετ χάνει σε επιβάτες. Τα δρομολόγια που κάνει δεν βγάζουν τα έξοδά του.

----------


## mike_rodos

Captian 83 δεν μίλησα για κανένα μέλος του φόρουμ, ίσα ίσα είπα οτί εμείς τα μέλη ενός φόρουμ βλέπουμε τα προβλήματα και τα λέμε... Και ότι αυτοί που κάνουν τους κινέζους είναι αυτοί που πρέπει να ασχολήθουν με αυτά τα προβλήματα και δεν ασχολούνται!!! Εμείς πρέπει να λέμε για όλα τα κατά και όλα τα υπέρ της ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας και βασικό δεν κάνουμε διακρίσεις σε καμία εταιρία!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Έπιτέλους σήμερα ξεκίνησε από Θεσσαλονίκη το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ... Αφού βέβαια έληξε η απεργία των φορτηγών.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Κι ο καιρός φυσούσε πρύμα.... Για τις κακές γλώσσες, ιδού τα εύσημα...  :Surprised:  

ntaliana.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Νίτρο στο πετρέλαιο???

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Κι ο καιρός φυσούσε πρύμα.... Για τις κακές γλώσσες, ιδού τα εύσημα...  
> 
> ntaliana.JPG


Φιλε μου Λεο θα συμφωνησω και θα διαφωνησω ταυτοχρονα μαζι σου.Το βαπορακι δειχνει οτι μπορει να παει εξιοπρεπως,μπραβο γι'αυτο,αλλα ταυτοχρονα εκθετει και τον καθολα συμπαθη καπτα Μακη.Αφου μπορει να παει ανετα 16,3 γιατι παει μονιμως 14-14,5 ;Θεος ο Μακαρος.

----------


## mike_rodos

Μάλλον το νέο πετρέλαιο μετά την απεργία των φορτηγών είχε πολλά οκτάνια!!!

----------


## cpt. mimis

Θα ήθελα να πω το πλοίο το θεωρώ ένα από τα πιο ασφαλή πλοία μαζί με το αδερφάκι του. Γιαπωνέζικα βαριά σκαριά! Έχω ταξιδέψει με 8-9+ με μπουρίνι ανοιχτά της Ίου και νόμιζες πως είχε 6άρι. Η γνώμη μου είναι αυτή για το λόγο αυτό το προτιμώ πάνω από 10 χρόνια. Όσο για την ταχύτητα δεν με αφορά καθόλου... πάνω από όλα η ασφάλεια!!

----------


## Νaval22

Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ όμως ότι οι γιαπωνέζοι έχτισαν αυτά τα καράβια με προπτική να τα κρατήσουν για 15 με 20 χρόνια και με βάση αυτό έγιναν οι υπολογισμοί των ελάσματων οπότε για τη βαριά κατασκευή μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος.
Η συμπεριφορά σε κυματισμούς δεν έχει σχέση με την ενίσχυση της κατασκευής

----------


## cpt. mimis

15 με 20 χρόνια για τις θάλασσες τους που τα 9άρια είναι καθημερινά, όχι με τις δικές μας με τα 6-7 και με 8-9άρια να είναι δεμένα.

----------


## parianos

και μια ακομη φωτο...

DALIANA.jpg

----------


## polykas

Η Ντάλια στη Τήνο.Αύγουστος 2007......... :Very Happy:  *ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ.*



1 (10).jpg






1 (11).jpg








1 (12).jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε polykas πολυ ωραιες και λεπτομερεις οι φωτο σου:grin: .Τι σχολια να κανουμε?Χρονια ξερουμε τι περιποιησεις τρωνε τα πλοια του.Δεν επιτρεπεται καλοκαιρινη περιοδο και να ειναι σε τετοιο χαλι.Κατα την γνωμη μου παντως ολα τα πλοια του Αγουδημου ειναι παλικαρια με τοσα λιμανια που πιανουν καθε μερα και με αμετρητα ν.μ που διανυουν εδω και τοσα χρονια.....

----------


## Leo

> ........Κατα την γνωμη μου παντως ολα τα πλοια του Αγουδημου ειναι παλικαρια με τοσα λιμανια που πιανουν καθε μερα και με αμετρητα ν.μ που διανυουν εδω και τοσα χρονια.....


Ο φίλος marsant έχει δίκιο. Μπορεί να μην βιάζονται και άλλα 10 μπορεί ετούτο ή εκείνο, όμως είναιακούραστοι εργάτες του Αιγαίου. Με μακράν μπροστά την Ρομίλντα. Να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους.

----------


## Rocinante

Μια χαρα ειναι το βαπορι. Αυτο που βεπετε ειναι μια εικαστικη παρεμβαση...

----------


## giannisk88

Πιστεύω οτι μετα απο τόσα ταξίδια που κάνει όσο και να το βάφουν μετα απο λίγο καιρό θα ξαναθέλει συντήρηση!!Απο τότε που το θυμάμαι αυτό και το αδερφάκι του πάντα η πλώρη τους ήταν έτσι.Εχω την εντύπωση όμως οτι με τα παλιά συνιάλα δε πολυφαινόταν η σκουριά.

----------


## eliasaslan

4 φωτογραφίες από το Νταλιάνα θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας που τις τράβηξα από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης την Παρασκευή 4 Ιουλίου (08!) Αφιερωμένες σε όλους. Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα σε κάποιες από αυτές. Ο καιρός φταίει!

P7041724.jpg

P7041732.jpg

P7041733.jpg

P7041735.jpg

----------


## karystos

Αν βρίσκεται κάποιος στο λιμάνι της Θεσαλονίκης πλησιάζει το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ κι από πίσω έρχονται μαζί το ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ και το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ. Μήπως βγάλει καμιά φωτογραφία.

----------


## karystos

Τώρα είδα ότι μέσα είναι και το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ, οπότε τέσσερα μαζεμένα στη Θεσαλονίκη εγώ δεν τα ξαναθυμάμαι ποτέ.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Τώρα είδα ότι μέσα είναι και το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ, οπότε τέσσερα μαζεμένα στη Θεσαλονίκη εγώ δεν τα ξαναθυμάμαι ποτέ.


ΠΟΤΕ όμως,τώρα όποιος πίνει καφεδάκι παραλία κι έτσι και έχει φώτο θα βγάλει γαμάτες φώτο!

----------


## karystos

Και είναι και δυο ζευγάρια αδέλφια.

----------


## Leo

Να γιατι χρειαζόμαστε ένα giorgos222  και στην Θεσσαλονίκη και σε κάθε πόλη  :Wink: .

----------


## apollo_express

Σήμερα το απόγευμα στη Νάξο.

14-6-2008 001.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Παιδιά, ο πραγματικός χρόνος ταξιδιού (με τις καθυστερήσεις εννοώ) ποιός είναι από Θεσσαλονίκη για Ηράκλειο???

----------


## marsant

Χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο 20 ωρες.Γυρω στην μια μερα πρεπει να κανει.

----------


## giannisk88

30 ώρες περίπου φίλε.
Αν ξεκινήσει απο θεσ/νίκη 1 μετα τα μεσάνυχτα απόψε 6/8 θα φτάσει Ηράκλειο στις 7/8 στις 7:40 το πρωί.Αν και συνήθως καθυστερεί στα νησιά περισσότερο.

----------


## marioskef

Περίπου 22 ώρες με σχετική άνεση έκαναν τα πλοία των μινωικών στη γραμμή...Από ότι είδα τώρα επισήμως μιλάμε για 30ωρο περίπου, πράγματι

----------


## giannisk88

Ναι φίλε μου ακριβώς.Εν τω μεταξύ στα μέσα του Ιουλίου ήταν να φύγουν κάτι συγγενείς μου απο Ηράκλειο για Πάρο και έφυγαν απο Ηράκλειο αντι 8 που λέει στο πρόγραμμα 9.30.Είχε καθυστερήσει να έρθει το πρωί γι'αυτό.Δηλαδή θέλω να πώ οτι μπορεί να διαρκέσει και παραπάνω το ταξίδι.
Αυτό έιναι λίγο εώς πολύ κουραστικό όμως για τους μή καραβολάτρες.

----------


## marsant

Κουραστικο θα ειναι και για τους καραβολατρες γιατι ειναι πολλες οι ωρες.

----------


## mike_rodos

Πραγματικά όταν κλείσεις ένα 12ώρο μέσα στο καράβι χωρίς καμπίνα, αρχίζεις και εκνευρίζεσαι... δεν ξέρεις τι να κάνεις, έχεις γυρίσει κάθε ελεύθερο και προσβάσιμο σημείο, έχεις βγάλει πάνω από 50 φωτογραφίες και παρακαλάς να φθάσεις στο προορισμό σου... Τώρα 30 ώρες είναι υπέρ αρκετές, τα χρήματα που θα φας σε εισητήρια (με καμπίνα εννοείτε) και σε φαγητό, καφέδες κτλ πιστεύω πως θα πλησιάζουν τιμές αεροπωρικές...

----------


## giannisk88

> Πραγματικά όταν κλείσεις ένα 12ώρο μέσα στο καράβι χωρίς καμπίνα, αρχίζεις και εκνευρίζεσαι... δεν ξέρεις τι να κάνεις, έχεις γυρίσει κάθε ελεύθερο και προσβάσιμο σημείο, έχεις βγάλει πάνω από 50 φωτογραφίες και παρακαλάς να φθάσεις στο προορισμό σου... Τώρα 30 ώρες είναι υπέρ αρκετές, τα χρήματα που θα φας σε εισητήρια (με καμπίνα εννοείτε) και σε φαγητό, καφέδες κτλ πιστεύω πως θα πλησιάζουν τιμές αεροπωρικές...


Ωωωωωωωωω χωρίς καμπίνα δε παλεύεται η κατάσταση!!!Πάντως να σας πω την αλήθεια έχω την εντύπωση οτι απο Ηράκλειο δε πάνε πολλοι Σαλόνικα με το Νταλιάνα αλλα με αεροπλάνο.Οι πιο πολλοι Ηρακλειώτες προτιμούν το Νταλιάνα για τα νησιά μόνο και πιο πολύ για σιγουριά καθώς τα ταχύπλοα παίζεις κορώνα γράμματα να ταξιδέψεις λόγω καιρού.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Ωωωωωωωωω χωρίς καμπίνα δε παλεύεται η κατάσταση!!!Πάντως να σας πω την αλήθεια έχω την εντύπωση οτι απο Ηράκλειο δε πάνε πολλοι Σαλόνικα με το Νταλιάνα αλλα με αεροπλάνο.Οι πιο πολλοι Ηρακλειώτες προτιμούν το Νταλιάνα για τα νησιά μόνο και πιο πολύ για σιγουριά καθώς τα ταχύπλοα παίζεις κορώνα γράμματα να ταξιδέψεις λόγω καιρού.


Όταν έμενα Ηράκλειο είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω 2 φορές για Σαλόνικα και τις 2 είχα πάει με minoan μέχρι Πειραιά και από εκεί με την γραμμή των ΚΤΕΛ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ (8 ώρες καράβι και 6,5 λεωφορείο) μπροστά στις 30 ώρες είναι σωτηρία...

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ καλύτερα ετσι.
Πάντως ρε παιδιά αν μία εταιρία ασχοληθεί το καλοκαίρι μόνο, οχι το χειμώνα, με αυτή τη γραμμή στα σοβαρά θα βγάλει πολλά χρήματα.
Και όταν λέω στα σοβαρά εννοώ να μπεί ένα πλοίο στα "κυβικά" του Blue Star 2 ξερω γώ.Γιατί με ένα τέτοιο πλοίο οπως τη Νταλιάνα πιστεύω οτι έιναι ακατάλληλο για τη γραμμή.Τα παλιά των Μινωικών ήταν και πιο μεγάλα και πιο γρήγορα.Ενώ αυτό είναι και πολύ μικρό και πολύ αργό και έχει και λίγες καμπίνες.:???:

----------


## marsant

H αληθεια ειναι οτι το Δαιδαλος και Ελ Γκρεκο ηταν πολυ καλυτερα.Κυκλοφορησε παντως μια φημη εδω στη Σαντορινη χθες σχετικα με το Νταλιανα οτι φευγοντας απο το Νησι ξεχασε τον δοκιμο πλοιαρχο και το καταλαβανε στο βαπορι και γυρισε πισω και τον πηρανε,και οπως ηταν λογικο εκανε και μια καθυστερηση το πλοιο.Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει παντως το ελεγαν πολλοι.

----------


## marioskef

> Ωωωωωωωωω χωρίς καμπίνα δε παλεύεται η κατάσταση!!!Πάντως να σας πω την αλήθεια έχω την εντύπωση οτι απο Ηράκλειο δε πάνε πολλοι Σαλόνικα με το Νταλιάνα αλλα με αεροπλάνο.Οι πιο πολλοι Ηρακλειώτες προτιμούν το Νταλιάνα για τα νησιά μόνο και πιο πολύ για σιγουριά καθώς τα ταχύπλοα παίζεις κορώνα γράμματα να ταξιδέψεις λόγω καιρού.


Προφανως και 30 ώρες χωρίς καμπίνα ασε τέτοιο πλοίο δεν παλεύεται...
Αλλα και πάλι σκέψου τη διαφορά τιμής για ένα φοιτητη... Η καμπίνα (high season) είναι ¤60 (¤80 το κανονικό) όταν το αεροπλάνο τέτοια εποχή είναι χονδρικά ¤150. Υπερδιπλάσια τιμή... Αν μάλιστα σου αρέσει και το ταξίδι με καράβι το συνδυάζεις σαν μίνι κρουαζιέρα...

Πράγματι πάντως επί εποχής μινωικών η κίνηση ήταν σαφώς μεγαλύτερη προφανώς και λόγω ποιότητας πλοίου...

----------


## eliasaslan

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, δε θα το τολμήσω!!!.....

----------


## marsant

> Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, δε θα το τολμήσω!!!.....


 
Mα γιατι ολα μια εμπειρια ειναι :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

30 ώρες εμπειρία? Μόνο με ναυτικό φυλλάδιο  :Razz:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Leo τα παραλές τώρα. φαντάσου Πειραιάς Αμοργό  με την Ρομίλντα αναχώρηση παρασκευή 23.55 και άφιξη κατάπολα 17.00 να το κάνεις για δυο μήνες καθε παρασκευή. και να μην την αγαπας την θάλλασα μόνο και μόνο απο αυτό το ταξίδι θα την αγαπήσεις.

----------


## giannisk88

Ρε παιδιά αυτό το πλοίο μήπως καίει τίποτα κάρβουνο??
Είναι δυνατόν πλοίο που κάνει αυτή τη γραμμη να πηγαίνει κατα μέσο όρο με 14,5 κόμβους!!!!!!!!!!!!!Είναι εξωφρενικό!!!Σήμερα το παρατηρώ απο το μεσημέρι που έφυγε και πραγματικά έχω απελπιστεί!!Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ καν πως θα ήταν αμα ήμουν μέσα γιατί θα με πιάσουν τα ψυχολογικά μου!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Ρε παιδιά αυτό το πλοίο μήπως καίει τίποτα κάρβουνο??
> Είναι δυνατόν πλοίο που κάνει αυτή τη γραμμη να πηγαίνει κατα μέσο όρο με 14,5 κόμβους!!!!!!!!!!!!!Είναι εξωφρενικό!!!Σήμερα το παρατηρώ απο το μεσημέρι που έφυγε και πραγματικά έχω απελπιστεί!!Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ καν πως θα ήταν αμα ήμουν μέσα γιατί θα με πιάσουν τα ψυχολογικά μου!!!!


NAI FILE MOY TOSO KANI TO EXO KANI TO TAΞIDI EINAI SKETI APELPISIA!! ASE TO POLI POLI NA PIANI 14 KAI KATI KONBOYS!!:x

----------


## giannisk88

> NAI FILE MOY TOSO KANI TO EXO KANI TO TAΞIDI EINAI SKETI APELPISIA!! ASE TO POLI POLI NA PIANI 14 KAI KATI KONBOYS!!:x


Σε νιώθω φίλε μου!!! :Sad:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Ρε παιδιά αυτό το πλοίο μήπως καίει τίποτα κάρβουνο??
> Είναι δυνατόν πλοίο που κάνει αυτή τη γραμμη να πηγαίνει κατα μέσο όρο με 14,5 κόμβους!!!!!!!!!!!!!Είναι εξωφρενικό!!!Σήμερα το παρατηρώ απο το μεσημέρι που έφυγε και πραγματικά έχω απελπιστεί!!Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ καν πως θα ήταν αμα ήμουν μέσα γιατί θα με πιάσουν τα ψυχολογικά μου!!!!


Με το συγκεκριμένο καράβι έχω κάνει το δρομολόγιο Ρόδο  - Ηράκλειο (με 2 ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια Κάρπαθο και Κάσο), το ταξίδι ήταν 16 ώρες. Το αντίστοιχο δρομολόγιο με το Κορνάρος ή το Ιεράπετρα (με 5 ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια Χάλκη, Διαφάνι, Κάρπαθο, Κάσο, Σητεία) το ταξίδι ήταν 15 ώρες... Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας!!!

----------


## marsant

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι με το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο κανεις τεστ κοποσεως:grin:

----------


## eliasaslan

Σωστόςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς ο Marsant :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## mike_rodos

Το ταξίδι είναι απόλαυση, μπαίνεις μέσα και λες σήμερα θα απολαύσω μία κρουαζιέρα στο ελληνικό πανέμορφο Αιγαίο Πέλαγος με το πλοίο που όπως είπαμε παραπάνω θέλει 30 ώρες για φτάσει Θεσσαλονίκη από Ηράκλειο!!! Και ορίστε και οι αποδείξεις... Αφού το πλοίο μπορεί να είναι και το πιο αργό στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΪά  από τα Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ μαζί με το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ φυσικά... Υπομονή σε όσους επιβάτες είναι μέσα...


daliana.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Μέχρι και 15,6 knots η μέγιστη και 14,1 knots η μέση, αλλά η προηγούμενη φώτο είναι μεσοπέλαγα (ανάμεσα Ηράκλειο - Σαντορίνη) γιατί άραγε πήγαινει εκεί με 13,7 knots?


daliana2.jpg

----------


## marsant

Μια φορα το ειχα πιασει με 16,2

----------


## giannisk88

> Μια φορα το ειχα πιασει με 16,2


Φαντάσου πόσα ρεύματα το έσπρωχναν!!!!!!

----------


## marsant

> Φαντάσου πόσα ρεύματα το έσπρωχναν!!!!!!


 
Τυφωνας.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Μια φορα το ειχα πιασει με 16,2


Μοιράσαν κουπιά στους επιβάτες με την δελεστική πρόταση να φτάσουν 3 ώρες νωρίτερα!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

Πετάει το εργαλείο! Πέρσι, για Πάρο με το ομόσταυλο Μιλένα, από φανάρι σε φανάρι 7 ώρες! Κι όμως, το Αιγαίο πέλαγος είναι τόσο σαγηνευτικό που γίνεσαι ένα μαζί του και ξεχνάς τον χρόνο...

----------


## laz94

¶φιξη στην Πάρο...

----------


## scoufgian

> ¶φιξη στην Πάρο...


λαζαρε ,δεν βλεπω τιποτα ,στο τραπεζι και ανησυχω.απλωθηκες στη καρεκλα ,να βγαλεις τη "γρια" και δεν ειχες ουζακι διπλα σου...........παραπτωμα........ωραια φωτο ............

----------


## laz94

> λαζαρε ,δεν βλεπω τιποτα ,στο τραπεζι και ανησυχω.απλωθηκες στη καρεκλα ,να βγαλεις τη "γρια" και δεν ειχες ουζακι διπλα σου...........παραπτωμα........ωραια φωτο ............


χα χα! Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.

----------


## Django

Πριν πέσουν οι τιτλοι του τελους της καριέρας αυτού του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα, μια φωτογραφία του στην Πάρο πριν από ένα μήνα περιπου.

----------


## marsant

Η Νταλιαναρα πριν λιγο στο λιμανι της Συρου(απο την live webcam)

----------


## eliasaslan

Ειρωνίες για το Νταλιάνα, θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας


Για να αντιληφθείτε το σημερινό θέμα, αυτό θα μπορούσε να τιτλοφορείται… “66 ώρες στο Νταϊλιάνα”. Διότι τόσο διαρκεί επισήμως το ταξίδι Θεσσαλονίκη – Ηράκλειο – Θεσσαλονίκη.


Το υπέροχο αυτό “ταχύπλοο” αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης στις 23.59 (ουάου ακρίβεια) της 30ης Απριλίου και έχει αναμενόμενη ώρα άφιξης στην Κρήτη τις 07.30 της 2ας Μαίου. Τι πιο πρωτότυπο από το να περάσεις την Πρωτομαγιά στο Νταλιάνα;


Παρέχεται η δυνατότητα κατασκευής πρωτομαγιάτικου στεφανιού από φύκια και κοράλια, αλλά και για τους ιδεολόγους προβλέπεται σχετική πορεία από την πρύμνη έως την πλώρη. Δηλαδή το Νταλιάνα μετατρέπεται προσωρινά σε… θωρηκτό Ποτέμκιν.
Σε 66 ώρες ταξιδιού αναγκαστικά οι επιβάτες θα γευματίσουν περί τις 8 φορές. Τι πιθανότητες υπάρχουν με τόσα απανωτά ρίσκα να μην πάθεις τροφική δηλητηρίαση;
Όπως συμβαίνει με όλα τα ελληνικά πλοία, ξεκινώντας από τη Θεσσαλονίκη θα είναι σχεδόν καθαρό πλοίο. Μετά από 33 ώρες, μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου θα διαφέρει ελάχιστα από τη χωματερή των Ταγαράδων.


Αν κάποιος στις διακοπές ψάχνει για “επαφές τρίτου τύπου” με το άλλο –ή το ίδιο- φύλλο, σε 66 ώρες προλαβαίνεις να φλερτάρεις, να κατακτήσεις, να διακορεύσεις, να κάνεις δεσμό, να χωρίσεις και να κατέβεις από το πλοίο με νέο σύντροφο…
Φροντίστε να πάρετε αρκετές μέρες αδείας 1ον για να προλάβετε να δείτε από την Κρήτη κάτι παραπάνω από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου…
Και 2ον διότι αν το Νταϊλιάνα πάθει καμιά βλάβη –που αποτελεί κανόνα για τα πλοία του Αγούδημου- θα έρθει να σας φορτώσει… η Δημητρούλα.
Το μεγάλο δράμα είναι όταν περιμένεις το πλοίο από ενδιάμεσο σταθμό και συνήθως το σφάλμα μεταξύ της επίσημης ώρας επιβίβασης με την πραγματική είναι + (ποτέ πλην) 3 -12 ώρες.


Κλείνοντας, να ευχαριστήσουμε τον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και τους Θεσσαλονικείς υπουργούς και βουλευτές του κυβερνώντος κόμματος για την συγκοινωνιακή “αναβάθμιση” της …πρωτεύουσας των Βαλκανίων.

Για να μην παρεξηγηθουμε, να σας πω ότι η πηγη αυτου του μυνηματος ενος fun του καραβιού βρισκεται στην ακόλουθη σελιδα μαζί με άλλα παρόμοια

http://gaios.wordpress.com/2007/04/2...s-fairy-tales/

Εσείς πως το βρίσκετε? Υπερβολικό??  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυτα που λες Ηλια δεν ειναι υπερβολικα,αλλα προς θεου μην κατηγορουμε το βαπορι.Αλλος ειναι αυτος που δινει τις εντολες ωστε το βαπορι να πηγαινει με 14,5 και λιγοτερο...Μην τρεφουμε αυταπατες λεγοντας οτι ειναι παλιο γιατι το Κεφαλονια ειναι 33 ετων και γραφει 19,8-20,5 τη στιγμη που το Ροδανθη στην ιδια ηλικια και με καλη πολυ ταχυτητα στο παρελθον μυστηριοδως παει με 15,5-16,5...Ολα ειναι θεμα καπτα Μακη λοιπον...Ομως αυτο ειναι το ενα θεμα.Το αλλο θεμα ειναι οτι δε βλεπω και καναν αλλο να θελει να μπει στη γραμμη...Ολοι οι αλλοι πανε στις γραμμες φιλετα και τις υπολοιπες τις τρωει το σκοταδι...Τελος ασχετο αλλα δεν μπορω γιατι το εχω καημο.Αν το Νταλιανα μπορει να ταξιδευει στα 38 του τοτε θα μπορουσε να ταξιδευει και το Επτανησος στα 43 του γιατι ηταν ΠΟΛΛΑ χρονια μπροστα απο την εποχη του σε ολα...Αλλα βλεπεις εγινε 35 σε μια εποχη που ισχυε η 35ετια και μετα αυτοι τους οποιους εκανε μεγαλους και τρανους δεν σκεφτηκαν να το ξαναπαρουν πισω απο το Βεντουρη...Παιζει παιχνιδια η ζωη...

----------


## marsant

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τα λεγομενα του φιλου Διονυση οι ταχυτητες που μπορουν να πανε τα πλοια του Αγουδημου ειναι ενα τεραστιο κουιζ.Δεν νομιζω να μην μπορει το Νταλιανα η το Μιλενα να πηγαινουν τουλαχιστον με 15,5 -16 μιλια,το Ροδανθη βαση την ιπποδυναμη που εχει θα μπορουσε ανετα να πηγαινε με μια υπηρεσιακη 18,5 -19 στην χειροτερη(αν δουμε το Μυτηληνη που παει τοσο και ηταν 1,5 μιλι πιο αργο),οπως και Δημητρουλα απο 18+.Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι λοιπον προβλημα η ηλικια.

----------


## mike_rodos

Όλες οι κακίες σε ένα τόπικ μέσα!!! Μπορεί να αργούν, μπορεί χιλιά δυό... Αλλά αν δεν πάει κανείς να καταθέση φάκελο σε αυτές τις γραμμές τι αλλό μπορεί να κάνει το υπουργείο??? Κάποτε είχε την γραμμή η Minoan με το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ, γιατί δεν βάζει ένα καράβι και τώρα???  Αλλά όπως λένε και οι καλοί φίλοι παραπάνω όλοι κυνηγάνε τα φιλέτα και τις γραμμές ψύχουλα τις έχουν η GA FERRIES και η ΛΑΝΕ...

----------


## eliasaslan

Δεν περισσεύουν πλοία για τόσο μικρή επιβατική ζήτηση φίλε Μιχάλη, αυτό νομίζω είναι το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα

----------


## dimitris!

Υπάρχουν μήπως φοτογραφίες με τις παλιές του τσιμινιέρες??

----------


## marsant

Η φωτο αυτη ειναι απο το webalice.it.

----------


## Leo

Να και η *Νταλιάνα*ααα μας (σύντομα μετά τον *γάμο* της) την συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο  :Wink: . Το Σάββατο το πρωί, στην ώρα της και με πλήθος κόσμου να περιμένει την επιβίβαση για σποράδες καί Θεσσαλονίκη.

Ntaliana.jpg

Ενώ αργότερα βογάριζε έξω απο την Γλύφα με το flyingcat 5 να την προσπερνάει αστραπή...

fc4vsntaliana.jpg

----------


## vinman

...και εγώ που νόμιζα ότι το Νταλιάνα κυνηγούσε το Flying cat... :Very Happy: 
Πέρα απο την πλάκα,όμορφες φώτο Leo..!!!

----------


## marsant

Ωραιες οι φωτο leo αλλα και η Νταλιαναρα αθανατη.:grin:

----------


## vinman

1993 και η όμορφη Νταλιάνα αναχωρεί απο Πειραιά για Πάρο,Νάξο,Σαντορίνη,Ηράκλειο,Κάσο,Κάρπαθο,Ρόδο  ....
...''Κρουαζιέρα με θέα στο Αιγαίο''...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14068

----------


## nikolas200

Πρέπει για κάποιο διάστημα να είχε δρομολογηθεί στην θέση του ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ 
η του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ για άγονη γραμμή. Εδώ στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου δεν θυμάμαι ποια χρονολογία

DALIANA.jpg

----------


## kastro

> Πρέπει για κάποιο διάστημα να είχε δρομολογηθεί στην θέση του ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ 
> η του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ για άγονη γραμμή. Εδώ στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου δεν θυμάμαι ποια χρονολογία
> 
> DALIANA.jpg


Σίγουρα πρόσφατα,το λέω από τα πλαινά μπλε βαψίματα.

----------


## gioannis13

Απλα Α Π Α Ρ Α Δ Ε Κ Τ Ο το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο με το οποιο ταξιδεψα σε εξωτερικη δικλινη με την γυναικα μου απο Παρο για Ηρακλειο στις 27/08/08 Αρ Καμπινας 132 :x .....τι να πει κανεις,αν δεν ημουν συναδελος θα πηγαινα λιμεναρχειο..........................και ξαναλεω ..................................................  ............................................Α Π Α Ρ Α Δ Ε Κ Τ Ο..........................................

----------


## vinman

Καλοκαίρι του 2001 (¶υγουστος) και η φίλη μας η Νταλιάνα κάνει την εμφάνιση της στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15535

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15536

----------


## captain 83

Στα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια που έκανε πέρυσι, όταν έφευγε από Πειραιά για Ηράκλειο (μια φορά την εβδομάδα), πέρναγε και από Φολέγανδρο. Δεν πρέπει να ήταν δρομολόγιο της άγονης.

----------


## polykas

*Το χθεσινό πέρασμα της Ντάλιας από την Τήνο....* :Very Happy: 

*Cοpyright Lakis*

7.jpg









0.jpg

----------


## Natsios

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ? ΜΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΣΕ Ε-MAIL!!
ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ!





ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο MASTER  ΟΟΕΕΕΟΟΟ ??????

Το απόγευμα της Δευτέρας 4 Αυγούστου, το πλοίο «Νταλιάνα», το οποίο κάνει δρομολόγια από την Κρήτη στις Κυκλάδες, και τη Θεσσαλονίκη έγραψε ιστορία. 

Σύμφωνα με το δρομολόγιο, έπιασε κάποια στιγμή στο λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης, όπου αποβίβασε και επιβίβασε επιβάτες. Στη συνέχεια αναχώρησε για άλλα νησιά των Κυκλάδων. 

Ξαφνικά όμως και ενώ έπλεε για μισή ώρα, έκανε μεταβολή και γύρισε πίσω στη Σαντορίνη. Τι είχε συμβεί; 

Κατά τον απόπλου του πλοίου, ξεχάστηκε στο νησί. ο καπετάνιος του πλοίου. 

Γι αυτό και επέστρεψε, για να τον παραλάβει. Και με τον καπετάνιο, πλέον, στο τιμόνι του συνέχισε το ταξίδι του. 

Μια ιστορία που θα γραφεί με μεγάλα γράμματα στη ναυτική ιστορία της χώρας.

----------


## sea_serenade

Ρε παιδιά, πολύ τραβηγμένο μου ακούγεται....... Τι στο καλό???

----------


## Leo

Τραβιγμένο το βρίσκω αλλά και απίθανο.... Απο την άλλη δεν ορκίζομαι κι όλας ότι δεν θα μπορούσε να συμβεί. Τώρε εξαρτάται και απο την πηγή της πληροφορίας αυτής που έλαβες φίλε Νάτσιε..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marsant

Παιδια το ειχα γραψει αυτο στις 6-8-08



> H αληθεια ειναι οτι το Δαιδαλος και Ελ Γκρεκο ηταν πολυ καλυτερα.Κυκλοφορησε παντως μια φημη εδω στη Σαντορινη χθες σχετικα με το Νταλιανα οτι φευγοντας απο το Νησι ξεχασε τον δοκιμο πλοιαρχο και το καταλαβανε στο βαπορι και γυρισε πισω και τον πηρανε,και οπως ηταν λογικο εκανε και μια καθυστερηση το πλοιο.Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει παντως το ελεγαν πολλοι.

----------


## sea_serenade

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να παίζει στ' αλήθεια κάτι τέτοιο. Πάντως κάποτε, βαπόρι του καπτά-Μάκη, ξέχασε το ημερολόγιο γέφυρας και το ναυτολόγιο σε κάποιο λιμεναρχείο και τα παρέλαβε μετά από κάτι μέρες (όταν είχε βγει για επισκευές) χέρι με χέρι. Αυτό ο καπτά-Μάκης δεν το έμαθε ποτε για ευνόητους λόγους....Αφήστε τα τώρα, μη τα σκαλίζετε και πολύ.

----------


## Leo

Είδες τα νέα πως κυκλοφορούν και πως μεταφέρονται? Ευχαριστούμε marsant  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Το είχα ακούσει και εγώ στις είδήσεις μια μέρα. Δηλαδή τι άλλο να περιμένουμε????:lol:

----------


## dimitris!

Δεν γνωρίζω αν ισχύει  πάντως αν δεν ισχυεί μπορεί να βρεί  τσάμπα τον μπελά του ο  άνθρωπος..Αλλά αν ισχυεί να δουμε τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε...

----------


## captain 83

To γεγονός αυτό ότι κάποιο μέλος του πληρώματος δεν επιβιβάστηκε έγκαιρα στο πλοίο το διάβασα και σε εφημερίδα το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## giannisk88

Παιδιά μισό λεπτό, ο φίλος Natsios σε αυτό που μας ανέφερε εγραφε οτι ξεχάστηκε ο Καπετάνιος!!!Ο δόκιμος πλοίαρχος εχω ακούσει οτι ξεχάστηκε, όπως και παραθέθηκε παραπάνω, αλλο ο δοκιμος πλοίαρχος και άλλο ο πλοίαρχος.Τι στο καλό? πως ξεκίνησε το πλοίο χωρίς εντολές του καπετάνιου και κατα δεύτερον τί δουλειά εχει ο καπτεν εκτός πλοίου και κατα τρίτον πες οτι κατέβηκε για κάποια δουλειά απο το πλοίο, μισή ώρα είχε φύγει το πλοίο τι στο καλό δεν είναι μηχανάκι να μη το πάρει χαμπάρι και μηχανάκι να ήταν, δικό του είναι, αυτός είναι ο οδηγός, θα το ειδοποιούσε πολύ νωρίτερα!!Αποκλείετε λοιπόν να ξεχάστηκε ο captain!!Αυτά φίλε Natsios είναι απλά ανακρίβειες και ράδιο αρβίλα!!Αλλα μιλάμε για τόσο βρώμα η αρβίλα όμως που το τοσο γίνεται *ΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣΟ*!

----------


## Leo

> τόσο βρώμα η αρβίλα όμως που το τοσο γίνεται *ΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣΟ*!


Αυτό όπως το περιέγραψες φίλε Γιάννη. Εκόπηκε το δόκιμος, έμεινε το Πλοίαρχος, δηλαδή ο Καπετάνιος.... 3 πουλάκια κάθονται!!! Όμως ακόμη και σε σοβαρά θέματα που εμπεριέχουν κινδύνους, διάσωση κλπ... τα ίδια δεν ακούμε? Τα media το τόσο το κάνουν *ΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΣΟ!*

----------


## leonidas

το daliana μας στη συρο!

----------


## dimitris

Και μια "Νταλιανα" να φευγει απο Μυτιληνη :Wink: 
daliana.jpg

----------


## leonidas

η νταλιανα μας στη συρο ! (2)

----------


## marsant

Η Νταλιανα το 1996 φευγοντας απο την Σαντορινη με φοντο το ηλιοβασιλεμα.Αφιερωμενη σε ολο το forum.

ntaliana.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

> Και μια "Νταλιανα" να φευγει απο Μυτιληνη
> daliana.jpg


A..re dimitri gt mou to kaneis auto!! :Sad: Les kai vlepw tin eikona mprosta mou olozontani!

----------


## eliasaslan

καταπληκτική Marsant, ευχαριστούμε

----------


## MYTILENE

> Και μια "Νταλιανα" να φευγει απο Μυτιληνη
> daliana.jpg


1.dimitris τέλεια η φώτο σου με φόντο ..........το  σπίτι μου :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!Να έρθεις όμως Μυτιλήνη και να μη πείς ένα γειά δε το περίμενα :Sad: !!!
2.marsant αυτή η Σαντορίνη σου όλα τα πλοία τα κάνει κουκλιά

----------


## captain 83

Πολύ αργά ανέβαινε η Νταλιανα στον Πειραιά. 10, άντε 11, με το ζόρι 11,5 κόμβους.

----------


## sylver23

οι ταχυτητες αυτες ειναι για να απολαμβανεις καλυτερα το ταξιδι. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

> 1.dimitris τέλεια η φώτο σου με φόντο ..........το σπίτι μου!!!!Να έρθεις όμως Μυτιλήνη και να μη πείς ένα γειά δε το περίμενα!!!
> 2.marsant αυτή η Σαντορίνη σου όλα τα πλοία τα κάνει κουκλιά


MYTILENE ευχαριστω! την επομενη φορα να εισαι σιγουρος :Wink:

----------


## samurai

Τιμή και δόξα σε μια αξιόλογη γηραιά κυρία για τις ανεκτίμητες υπηρεσίες που έχει προσφέρει ανελλειπώς για 20 συναπτά έτη. ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ως Ferry Pearl με τη ζωηρή φορεσιά της θρυλικής Diamond Ferry. :Very Happy: 
0 ferry pearl 1.jpg

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφημένο για το βιβλίο ''Greek sea bridges''

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22088

----------


## captain 83

Η επισκευή της μιας μηχανής του που χάλασε στο τελευταίο του ταφίδι έγινε ή ακόμη;

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Η μεγάλη κυρια της ελληνικής ακτοπλοοίας η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ είναι στο Πειραιά κ ξεκουράζετε μετά το τέλος της σεζόν αφού έκανε ένα δύσκολο κ επίπονο δρομολόγιο γι'αυτήν από Ηράκλειο μέχρι Θεσσαλονίκη κ τους πολλούς ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς της...καλή ξεκούραση στην κυρία του κάπτα Μάκη κ μακάρι του χρόνου να έχουμε την χαρά να την ξαναδούμε στο λιμάνι μας!!Για την επισκευή δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι,δυστυχώς!

----------


## giannisk88

Για να λέμε την αλήθεια μπράβο στο πλοίο που το δρομολόγιο που κάνει είναι πραγματικά επίπονο και κουραστικό και για το πλοίο όσο και για τα πλήρωμα!!!Καλή ξεκούραση λοιπόν!!

----------


## Νaval22

εγώ προχθές που είδα το νταλιάνα μπορώ να πω πως για τα δεδομένα αγούδημου ήταν σε τρομερά καλή κατάσταση,φρεσκοβαμμένο και ετοιμοπόλεμο η σύγκριση με το δημητρούλα που ήταν δίπλα του περιττή

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ταξίδεψα τον Αυγουστο μαζί της για Σαντορίνη κ ο καπτα Μάκης της έκανε ανακαίνηση μέσα!πολύ καλά διατηρημένη κ μέσα κ έξω αλλά 5 ώρες κ κάτι λέπτα για Σαντόρινη δεν είναι κάπως πολλές?Αλλά τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα ταξίδι!Έφυγε πρωί κ το κατάλαβα ακόμη περισσότερο!!Το απόλαυσα......Αλλά θυμήθηκα κάτι κ είπα:''Πούσε ρε Δαίδαλε?''

----------


## giannisk88

> Αλλά θυμήθηκα κάτι κ είπα:''Πούσε ρε Δαίδαλε?''


Αυτό φίλε μου το σκέφτηκα και εγώ με το που έφυγε ο Δαίδαλος απο τη γραμμή.........
Πάντως για εμάς που έχουμε συνιθήσει να βλέπουμε στο λιμάνι συνέχεια Ανεκ-Μινόαν είναι μία διαφορετική νότα όταν βλέπαμε GA!!!Εμένα τουλάχιστον με κάνει να νιώθω όμορφα οταν βλέπω στο λιμάνι μας πλοία εκτός των συνηθησμένων πλεον κρητικών.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Συμφώνω απόλυτα!!!!!αλλά ευτυχώς συνέχιζουμε να βλέπουμε λόγω της Μιλένας!!!Τί να κάνεις όμως.....

Πούνε οι εποχές που έμπενες σε έναν Πειραιά κ έβλεπες 10 διαφορετικα σινιάλα κ έμπενες σε δίλλημα με πιο θα πρωτοταξιδέψεις?Αλλά δυστιχως οι συγκυρίες κ τα συμφέροντα κάνουν καλά την δουλεία τους!

----------


## Vortigern

Να την καθως βαφεται στον Πειραια στις 7/11

----------


## heraklion

Σάμο-Ικαρία κάνει αυτόν τον καιρό?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Όχι,δεμένη στον Πειραιά είναι...δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι περί δρομολόγησης της!

----------


## marsant

Θα ξεκινησει και η Νταλιαναρα σε λιγες μερες με αγνωστο μεχρι στιγμης προορισμο...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μάλλον για βόρειο Αιγαίο την βλέπω αλλά που ξέρεις μπορεί να την ξαναβάλει Ηράκλειο-Θεσσαλονίκη κ τους ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς τις!!!Ικαρία -Σάμο έχει γεμίσει βαπόρια...δεν νομίζω να την βάλει εκεί ο καπτα Μάκης.

----------


## sylver23

ασχολιαστο το εχει γεμισει βαπορια.... :Mad:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ε μην μου πείς τώρα ρε φιλαρακο sylver23 ότι ειστε κ άγονη?Νήσος Μύκονος,Sardinia Vera,Εξπρες Πήγασος,Σαμοθράκη...θέτε κ άλλα?Πιστέυω οτι αρκούν για την γραμμή.

----------


## Speedkiller

Γιατί ασχολίαστο ρε Sylver???Τοοοοσα βαπόρια έχετε πια!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: Θέλετε κ τη Νταλιάνα???Τη θέλετε να πηγαίνετε πιο γρήγορα μάλλον φαίνεται... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## artmios sintihakis

για που το έβαλε η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ?

----------


## sylver23

> Ε μην μου πείς τώρα ρε φιλαρακο sylver23 ότι ειστε κ άγονη?Νήσος Μύκονος,Sardinia Vera,Εξπρες Πήγασος,Σαμοθράκη...θέτε κ άλλα?Πιστέυω οτι αρκούν για την γραμμή.


το πηγασσος ειναι σκαντζα στο μυκονος .αρα θεωρειτε ενα.το βερα τον χειμωνα πιανει και ευδηλο και αγιο και μετα σαμο,το σαμοθρακη δεν ξερω αμα κανει δρομολογια αλλα και να κανει ειναι απο βορεια ελλαδα.αρα ακυρο και αυτο.αρα μενουν 2 -βερα και πηγασσος/μυκονος.τον αγιο δεν το καλυπτει κανενα επαρκως.και μην μιλησω για την σαμο.οποτε ναι θελουμε και το νταλιανα.τωρα με 2 καραβια να ερχονται δεν νομιζω να ειναι πολλα.......




> Γιατί ασχολίαστο ρε Sylver???Τοοοοσα βαπόρια έχετε πια!!!Θέλετε κ τη Νταλιάνα???Τη θέλετε να πηγαίνετε πιο γρήγορα μάλλον φαίνεται...


κωστα επειδη ξερω οτι το λες για πλακα δεν λεω τπτ.αλλα με την ιδια λογικη να σου πω οτι και στη χιο πολλα μαζευτηκαν :Razz: (φυσικα αστειευομαι)

----------


## MYTILENE

> το πηγασσος ειναι σκαντζα στο μυκονος .αρα θεωρειτε ενα.το βερα τον χειμωνα πιανει και ευδηλο και αγιο και μετα σαμο,το σαμοθρακη δεν ξερω αμα κανει δρομολογια αλλα και να κανει ειναι απο βορεια ελλαδα.αρα ακυρο και αυτο.αρα μενουν 2 -βερα και πηγασσος/μυκονος.τον αγιο δεν το καλυπτει κανενα επαρκως.και μην μιλησω για την σαμο.οποτε ναι θελουμε και το νταλιανα.τωρα με 2 καραβια να ερχονται δεν νομιζω να ειναι πολλα.......
> 
> 
> κωστα επειδη ξερω οτι το λες για πλακα δεν λεω τπτ.αλλα με την ιδια λογικη να σου πω οτι και στη χιο πολλα μαζευτηκαν(φυσικα αστειευομαι)


Όντως πολλά,άντε να φύγει......... το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ να ηρεμήσουμε λίγο :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

το νταλιάνα ξεκίνησε σήμερα για Δωδεκάνησα με αναχώρηση στις 17.00

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Με το εξης δρομολόγιο:Πειραιάς- Πάτμος-Λειψοί-Κάλυμνο-Κώ-Σύμη-Ρόδο.άντε καλή αρχή!!

----------


## sylver23

το νταλιανα ειναι το μονο επιβατηγο  που κινειται αυτην την στιγμη στο αιγαιο απο ροδο για συμη

----------


## eliasaslan

Από Σύμη για Ρόδο προφανώς εννοεί ο φίλος Συλβέστρος και πηγαίνει αυτή την ώρα με 12.8... μια χαρά....

----------


## sylver23

ηλια τωρα παει απο συμη για ροδο.στις 6 που το δα πηγαινε ροδο-συμη.προφανως επιστρεφει

----------


## eliasaslan

ααα μάλιστα!! Πο πο τι γίνεται στο Αιγαίο......

----------


## mike_rodos

Με 2,5 ώρες καθυστέρηση έφτασε σήμερα στη Ρόδο το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ... Αντί της 15:30 έδεσε στης 18:00.

----------


## eliasaslan

Δηλαδή φίλε Μιχάλη, το καταμαράν φτάνει την ίδια ώρα από Λειψούς για Ρόδο φεύγοντας από Λειψούς στις 14.00 με το Νταλιάνα, που έφυγε στις 6.50!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου Ηλία!!! Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί...

----------


## Ergis

ρε παιδια που παει απο κει το νταλιαννα;;;;;;;για πατμο δεν παει;;

----------


## Notis

Πάει για χαλβαδόπιτες! :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

μα το δρομολογιο του δεν λεει συρο....λυπαμαι τους επιβατες του...

----------


## Notis

Tελικά έχει βάλει ρότα να περάσει βόρεια της Μυκόνου!

----------


## giannisk88

Μια υπόθεση, ισως περνάει απο εκεί επειδή μπορεί απο κάτω απο τα νησιά να έχει περισσότερο καιρό, και περνόντας ανάμεσα απο Συρο, Τήνο, Μύκονο να κόβει ο καιρός.

----------


## eliasaslan

Ζήλεψα τις ασυναγώνιστες φωτογραφίες όλων των αγαπητών φίλων, και είπα να ανεβάσω κι εγώ επιτέλους μερικές! Εδώ λοιπόν η αλύγιστη και ακούραστη μεγάλη κυρία της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας κορδωμένη και περήφανη στο γραφικό λιμάνι της Αγίας Μαρίνας, στη Λέρο. (είπα ότι σκεφτόμουν να τις ανεβάσω τώρα ή να τις κρατήσω για αργότερα, αλλά η ζωή είναι μικρή, το site εξεραιτικό και τα πλοία συνεχώς μετακινούνται, οπώτε... :Razz: )

Να μην πολυλογούμε λοιπόν, την Κυριακή, 1 Δεκεμβρίου 2008... Αγία Μαρίνα Λέρου.. Αφιερωμένες εφεραιτικά στους φίλους Leo, Nikos, Rocinante, Vortigern, Sylver23, Vinman, speedkiller, Trakman, Captain Nionios, Mike_Rodos, Marsant, mastrovasillis, Lazaros, Leonidas, Φανούλα, dimitris, Polykas, Orion v. και σε όλο το φόρουμ!! Υπάρχει και συνέχεια δεν ξεχνάω κανέναν!  :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Cool:  Ελπίζω να σας αρέσουν.. Εδώ είναι από το σπίτι μου...

IMG_6552.JPG

IMG_6555.JPG

IMG_6564.JPG

IMG_6566.JPG

----------


## eliasaslan

Συνεχίζω λοιπόν με 2 φωτογραφίες από το παλιό κτήριο που έχει γίνει πανέμορφο με το πέρασμα του χρόνου! σε όλους τους παραπάνω φίλους, αλλά λιγάκι περισσότερο του Sylver23 που του άρεσαν ιδιαίτερα! :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

IMG_6607.JPG

IMG_6609.JPG

----------


## eliasaslan

Εδώ λοιπόν από το Μπρούτζι, το άκρο της Αγίας Μαρίνας οι ακόλουθες φωτογραφίες.... αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους που είπα παραπάνω και σε όλους όσους τους αρέσει αυτό το σκαρί!  :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Wink:  :Cool: 

IMG_6617.JPG

IMG_6618.JPG

IMG_6621.JPG

IMG_6651.JPG

IMG_6627.JPG

----------


## eliasaslan

Ακόμη 3 από το ίδιο σημείο λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει!!

IMG_6636.JPG

IMG_6637.JPG

IMG_6638.JPG

----------


## eliasaslan

Η Νταλιάνα μας επιτέλους αναχωρεί και η ομορφιά της κατακλύζει τον κόλπο της Αγίας Μαρίνας! Για όλο το nautilia.gr!  :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Cool:  :Wink: 

IMG_6658.JPG

IMG_6659.JPG

IMG_6660.JPG

IMG_6661.JPG

IMG_6662.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Οι τελευταίες φωτογραφίες από αυτή την επίσκεψη της Νταλιάνας στις 30 Νοεμβρίου 2008... Ελπίζω να σας αρέσουν!  :Razz:  :Cool: :razz:

IMG_6663.jpg

IMG_6667.JPG

IMG_6668.JPG

IMG_6670.JPG

IMG_6680.JPG

----------


## captain 83

Βρε καλώς την madame....ή μάλλον δεσποινίς ετών 39.....
Φίλε μου τέλειες οι φωτο σου. Σ΄ ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## laz94

Ηλία είσαι Κ-Α-Τ-Α-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Ο-Σ-!!
Ειληκρινά δεν βρίσκω λέξεις για να περιγράψω αυτές τις φωτογραφίες!
Μαγικό τοπίο!
Πραγματικά ζηλεύω την θέα του σπιτιού σου!
Ευχαριστώ και για την αφιέρωση!
Να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## φανούλα

Καταπληκτικές φώτο Ηλία μου σε ευχριστούμε πολύ!!! Συνέχισε έτσι :Razz:  :Razz: .....

----------


## Νικόλας

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ!!!

----------


## leonidas

*Αχ,βρε Ηλια,τι να πω;
Δεν περιγραφεται η φαντασια και η γαληνη
των φωτογραφιων αυτων...
Ειναι παραδεισενιες ! 
Να'σαι καλα για την αφιερωση και νομιζω οτι πολυ μου πεφτει η αφιερωση ,
με αυτα τα αριστουργηματα που ζωγραφισες ,
στο πανεμορφο λιμανι σου!!! 
Σου τελειωσαν οι μπογιες;;;
Τα θερμα μου συγχαριτηρια , φιλε μου !
*

----------


## sylver23

ηλια για ακομη μια φορα εγραψες.εκει που λεω μπα δεν θα ανεβασει κανεις ενα μπαμ και μας τις ριχνεις.οι φωτο σου ειναι πανεμορφες.καλα για την θεα απο το σπιτι σου τα εχουμε πει.εχεις μελλον εσυ....
και για να σε μαρτυρησω-παιδια εχει και αλλες εξαιρετικες απο blue star

----------


## Vortigern

Υποκειπτο και εγω μπροστα στις πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες σου,ωραια χρωματα,τοπιο,και περιγραφη.Μπραβο και παλι

Υ.Γ Συλβερ αυτο ηθελα να το μαρτυρησω εγω δν ειναι δικαιο :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## eliasaslan

:Very Happy: :razz: Παιδιά να σας ευχαριστήσω πάρα πολύ για τα λόγια σας και τη διάδεσή σας! Να είστε πάντα καλά!

- Συλβέστρο και Θάνο, δεν έχετε το Θεό σας! Δε σας ξαναεμπιστεύομαι τίποτα!!!  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## mike_rodos

Ότι και να πείς για τον φίλο μας Ηλία θα είναι λίγο... Ένα παιδί θαύμα θα έλεγα γιατί μόλις δεί πλοίο ξέρω την αντιδρασή του... Φωτογραφική στο χέρι και τρέξιμο και μόλις βρούμε μία καλή πόζα σταματάμε, τραβάμε και συνεχίζουμε να τρέχουμε για την επόμενη πόζα... Και όλα αυτά για την αγάπη του με τα πλοία... Φίλε Ηλία σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση να είσαι πάντα καλά φίλε μου και ένα ακόμη ευχαριστώ που μοιράζεσε μαζί μας όλα αυτά τα αριστουργήματα που τραβάς με την φωτογραφική σου και το μεράκι σου...  :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Μοναδικό το σχόλιο του Μιχάλη! Να είσαι καλά και να ξαναβρεθούμε mike_rodos!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

eliasaslan , εσκισες !!!
Δεν εχω λογια να σου περιγραψω πως ενιωσα που ειδα τις πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες σου  :Cool:

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μιχάλη! Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## nickosps

Μία φώτο που βρήκα στο internet.Πηγή google.com. H Νταλιάνα μας (απ'ότι λέει η πηγή) αποπλέει από Κέρκυρα?! Πρέπει να είναι τότε που είχε ανέβει Ιόνιο-Αδριατική παρέα με την αδελφή της :Wink: ! Λευκή και πανέμορφη...

----------


## sea_serenade

Λογικά η φωτό είναι του 2006, εκείνη τη season είχαν δρομολογηθεί το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ Πάτρα-Μπρίντιζι και το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Μπρίντιζι. Ωραία φωτό, ευχαριστούμε :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

και ποσες ωρες το εκαναν ρε παιδια????? :Confused: απο οτι ξερω αυτα τα δυο πλοια παρανω απο 15 κομβουσ δεν πανε!!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

kefalonia το Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Μπρίντιζι το πάλευε σχετικά καλά η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, τώρα η αδερφή της απο Πάτρα για Μπρίντιζι πρέπει να ζορίζονταν λιγάκι και μαζί της όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι (πράκτορες, επιβάτες, οδηγοί κτλ)

----------


## f/b kefalonia

καταλαβα καταλαβα φιλε μου!!!!!εδω ζοριζεται στο αιγαιο!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Μία φώτο που βρήκα στο internet.Πηγή google.com. H Νταλιάνα μας (απ'ότι λέει η πηγή) αποπλέει από Κέρκυρα?! Πρέπει να είναι τότε που είχε ανέβει Ιόνιο-Αδριατική παρέα με την αδελφή της! Λευκή και πανέμορφη...


παιχνιδι με τα χρωματα και του πλοιου και της θαλασσας! ωραια φωτο.

----------


## parianos

eliasaslan, ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες σου...

----------


## marsant

Φιλε eliasaslan οτι και να πουμε για σενα λιγο...., πραγματικα πορτρετα οι φωτο σου.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ:wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Να σας ευχαριστήσω πολύ parıanos και marsant !!

----------


## sylver23

και ο ηλιας συνεχιζει να βγαζει αριστουργηματα ...5 αστερακια και στις 4 ηλια .αψογος
δειτε εδω,εδω,εδω και εδω

----------


## Χαραλαμπος Φραντζεσκακης

στο ais εν δινει σημα εδω και μερες.ξερετε που ειναι?

----------


## eliasaslan

Να σαι καλά ρε Συλβέστρο!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Ηλια καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες για αλλη μια φορα...!!!!5 αστερακια και απο εμενα και στις 4!!!!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Σε ευχαριστώ ρε Γιαννάρα!!!

----------


## parianos

Το Daliana πρωτο πλοιο του 2009....

----------


## plori

Με τις ευχές μου για ένα έτος όλο ΧΑΡΕΣ και ΜΠΟΥΝΑΤΣΕΣ.

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο στην Νταλιάνα! Τους την σκάσανε! Καλή χρονιά σε όλους! :Very Happy:

----------


## Χαραλαμπος Φραντζεσκακης

ευχομαι χρονια πολλα και να ειναι γουρλιδικο το νταλιανακι και να εχουν γαληνεμενες θαλασσες ολοι οι ναυτικοι του κοσμου και ο ΑΙ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ καπετανιος σε ολα τα καραβια
το 2009 να φερει ειρηνη αγαπη και υγεια σε ολο τον κοσμο!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Ετσι μπραβο στην Νταλιανα αν και πιστευω πως ολα ειναι ψιλοστημενα,καλιστα μπορουσε το Παρος να εμπενε πρωτο.Εμπας περιπτοση του ευχομαι καλα ταξιδια και καλη χρονια σε ολο το πληρωμα του.Παρακατω μια φωτο του οταν ηταν ασπρο ακομα την οποια φωτο την φωτογραφισα απο ενα απο τα πολλα κανδρα που ειχε μεσα το Ρομιλντα Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25939*

----------


## φανούλα

Καλή χρονιά στη Νταλιάνα μας και να μας συνοδεύει στις θαλασσές μας για πολύ ακόμα με υπέροχα ταξίδια!!!

----------


## dimitris

Καλη Χρονια με υγεια πανω απ'ολα σε ολους τους ναυτικους αλλα και στεριανους!!!
για αλλη μια χρονια γιναμε μαρτυρες στο θεατρο του παραλογου "Νταλιανα" και "Blue Star Paros" πρωταγωνιστες... 
ρεπορταζ αργοτερα :Very Happy:

----------


## prutanis

χρονια πολλα καλη χρονια καλα ταξιδια και καλες θαλασσες πριν λιγο γυρισα κι εγω απο το λιμανι οπως καθε χρονο υποδεχτηκα εκει τη νεα χρονια και ημουνα παρων στο μαιμου ποδαρικο στο λιμανι του πειραια ημουνα μπροστα στην πλωρη του νησος χιος και "καμαρωνα" το νταλιανα αρκετα λεπτα πριν τις 00:00 να εχει κλεισει τη μπουκα και μη αφηνοντας ουτε το μπλου σταρ παρος να περασει πριν την αλλαγη του χρονου κι ενω ειχε ζητησει αδεια απο το πειραιας τραφικ. το καναλι 13 του τραφικ ειχε παρει φωτια...  η ιστορια επαναλαμβανεται :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ntaliana.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> χρονια πολλα καλη χρονια καλα ταξιδια και καλες θαλασσες πριν λιγο γυρισα κι εγω απο το λιμανι οπως καθε χρονο υποδεχτηκα εκει τη νεα χρονια και ημουνα παρων στο μαιμου ποδαρικο στο λιμανι του πειραια ημουνα μπροστα στην πλωρη του νησος χιος και "καμαρωνα" το νταλιανα αρκετα λεπτα πριν τις 00:00 να εχει κλεισει τη μπουκα και μη αφηνοντας ουτε το μπλου σταρ παρος να περασει πριν την αλλαγη του χρονου κι ενω ειχε ζητησει αδεια απο το πειραιας τραφικ. το καναλι 13 του τραφικ ειχε παρει φωτια... η ιστορια επαναλαμβανεται
> ntaliana.jpg


Σε ευχαριστουμε prutanis για την φωτογραφια.
Δημητρη ξερεις.....

----------


## marsant

Μπραβο στην Νταλιαναρα και να εχει παντα καλα ταξιδια, οσο για τo blue star ας ειχαν ανοιξει πιο πριν μηχανες για να προλαβαινε......Για ακομη μια φορα αποδειχτηκε οτι ο παλιος ειναι αλλιως...Χρονια πολλα καλη χρονια σε ολους!

----------


## manolis m.

> *Ετσι μπραβο στην Νταλιανα αν και πιστευω πως ολα ειναι ψιλοστημενα,καλιστα μπορουσε το Παρος να εμπενε πρωτο.Εμπας περιπτοση του ευχομαι καλα ταξιδια και καλη χρονια σε ολο το πληρωμα του.Παρακατω μια φωτο του οταν ηταν ασπρο ακομα την οποια φωτο την φωτογραφισα απο ενα απο τα πολλα κανδρα που ειχε μεσα το Ρομιλντα Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25939*


Oxi mono aspro alla kai me ta arxika tou fougara!

----------


## sea_serenade

Για μένα καλύτερα που μπήκε η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ πρώτη (έστω και αν το όλο σκηνικό ήταν fake). Όπως είπε και ο marsant, ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς....... :Cool: 
Καλή Χρονιά να έχει το βαπόρι, το πλήρωμα και οι επιβάτες του!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Η γριά τα κατάφερε! Δέν πειράζει για το πρόστιμο, 1000 φορές η παλιατζούρα για να έχουμε και κάτι να θυμώμαστε... Έχουν πολλά χρόνια μπροστά τους τα πλαστικά βαποράκια για να πάρουν πρωτιές και βραβεία!
Καλη χρονιά στον Πλοίαρχο τους Αξιωματικούς και το πλήρωμα!

----------


## mike_rodos

Καλή χρονιά στο πλήρωμα της Νταλιάνας!!! Καλά ταξίδια να έχουν... Βιντεάκι έχουμε από την είσοδο στο μεγάλο λιμάνι???

----------


## Rocinante

> Καλή χρονιά στο πλήρωμα της Νταλιάνας!!! Καλά ταξίδια να έχουν... Βιντεάκι έχουμε από την είσοδο στο μεγάλο λιμάνι???


Αν υπαρχει κατι τετοιω παρακαλω ανεβαστε το σε Fast forward  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Μπραβο στην Νταλιανα που εκανε ποδαρικο στο μεγαλο λιμανι 
αν και ''στημενα'' :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Καλα ταξιδια να εχει...

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά πως έφτασε πρώτο?? είναι ένα άλλο θέμα, πάλι καλά δηλαδή γιατί σήμερα που άλλαξε θέση έτριζε ολόκληρο  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
να και 2 φώτο
daliana.jpg
daliana2.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Εμ Νικόλα, η Νταλίανα μας είναι βροντερή γυναίκα!!! :Razz:  Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό σου.
Καλή χρονιά σε όλους παιδιά και του χρόνου να είμαστε καλά τέτοιες μέρες να κάνουμε τέτοια σχόλια.

----------


## eliasaslan

Παιδιά, η Νταλιάνα έφτασε πρώτη από το Blue Star Paros για τον εξής απλό λόγο: Η Νταλιάνα είχε προγραμματισμένη άφιξη με βάση το δρομολόγιό της στις 18.30 της 31ης Δεκεμβρίου... Καθηστέρησε δηλαδή 5 ώρες και 30 λεπτά  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/searchOutwardRoute.do?lang=el&from=RHO&to=PIR&date  =30%2F12%2F2008&Submit.x=15&Submit.y=3

Το Blue Star Paros είχε όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε στις 00.00 Ε δεν είναι λογικό να έχει μία 5λεπτη καθυστέρηση? Και έστω κι αν δεν είχε, τον πρώτο λόγο τον είχε η Νταλιάνα που έφτασε πρώτη... Εγώ δεν παίρνω το μέρος κανενός καραβιού, δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα, απλώς έψαξα να δω πώς ένα πλοίο 39 ετών με την άγωνη της Δωδεκανήσου έφτασε πρώτο από ένα υπερσύγχρωνο Blue Star... :Cool: 

http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...ate=31/12/2008

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε rocinante ανέβασα 5 βιντέκια. μπορείς να τα βρείς εδώ

----------


## giorgos....

1 ιανουαριου 2009

νταλιάνα πρωτοχρονιά.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> *Ετσι μπραβο στην Νταλιανα αν και πιστευω πως ολα ειναι ψιλοστημενα,καλιστα μπορουσε το Παρος να εμπενε πρωτο.Εμπας περιπτοση του ευχομαι καλα ταξιδια και καλη χρονια σε ολο το πληρωμα του.Παρακατω μια φωτο του οταν ηταν ασπρο ακομα την οποια φωτο την φωτογραφισα απο ενα απο τα πολλα κανδρα που ειχε μεσα το Ρομιλντα Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25939*


και με λεπτο τοτε φουγαρο...

----------


## cpt babis

νταλιανα πεταει στους 15, 2 kn απιστευτο!!!
επισης υπηρξε ενα προβλημα με την συνδεση μου και με αποσυνδεσαν απο το forum . στην προηγουμενη εγγραφη μου ειμουν με το ονομα χαραλαμπος φραντζεσκακης  α΄λα εκανα μετονομασια

----------


## hsw

Απ'ότι φαίνεται η Νταλιάνα αντιμετωπίζει "πρόβλημα" με τον καιρό, αφού κινείται με 12 κόμβους τα τελευταία 50 λεπτά, το οποίο όσο αργά κι αν πάει συνήθως (14) είναι πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα...

----------


## Ergis

αυτο οπως και ο κοραης ειχαν μια πορεια προς την κεα.....λογω καιρου;;;;

----------


## mike_rodos

Λόγω καιρού πρέπει να είναι... γιατί εκεί τώρα έχει ένα 7άρι...

----------


## mike_rodos

Όλα μαζί σήμερα βρεθήκαν στο λιμάνι... στην συνέχεια και στις 13:39 εμφανίστηκε η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ μας προερχόμενο από τον Πειραία και άλλους πολλούς ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς... Αφιερωμένες εξεραιτικά στον πολύ καλό φίλο scoufgian, ξέρει ο ίδιος τον λόγο και αν θέλει μπορεί να τον αναφέρει...  :Wink:  Γιαννάρα όλες δικές σου... Γρήγορο είναι βρε....


DSCN1032.jpg


DSCN1040.jpg


DSCN1041.jpg

11 λεπτά αργότερα (13:50) ρίχνει άγκυρα δίπλα στην Μιλένα και αρχίζει η μανούβρα....

DSCN1043.jpg


DSCN1045.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

DSCN1048.jpg


DSCN1049.jpg


DSCN1050.jpg


DSCN1053.jpg


DSCN1054.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

DSCN1056.jpg


DSCN1057.jpg


DSCN1060.jpg


7 λεπτά αργότερα (13:57) κατέβηκε ο καταπέλτης....


DSCN1061.jpg


DSCN1062.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Μιχαλη εξαιρετικη δουλεια και σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για ολο το υλικο.Ωραιες εικονες απο ενα ομορφο ,κλασικο ,βαπορι .Πολλοι θα πουν καλα δεν βλεπεις που σερνεται!!Μπορει να σερνεται αλλα ολοι ξερουμε γιατι !!!Και δεν θα με χαλαγε καθολου να μπει στη γραμμη της Μυτιληνης με τη κανονικη του ταχυτητα.......Να σαι καλα Μιχαλιο :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

* Mιχαλη κι εδω εξαιρετικη δουλεια!!!Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες μπραβο!!!*

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε Μιχάλη αυτές είναι φωτογραφίες για gallery..

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παίδες!!!

----------


## marsant

Μπαρβο φιλε mike πολυ ωραιο υλικο μας χαρισες!

----------


## Ergis

φοβερες οι φωτο σου μιχαλη...:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## eliasaslan

Μιχάλη τα συγχαρητήριά μου, να είσαι καλά ρε πατρίδα!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Mike απεριοριστο respect σε εσενα αλλα και στη Μανουβρα της Νταλιαναρας. Φανταζομαι ακουγοταν μεχρι την ΚΩ ε;

----------


## mike_rodos

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια... Σίγουρα θα έχει συνέχεια... Με φωτορεπορτάζ από μανούβρες πλοίων!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Αφού τα blue star δένουν τον τελευταίο καιρό πάντα στην ακαντιά η έρμη η Νταλιάνα μας έμεινε μόνη στο λιμάνι... Φυσικά μιάς και ήταν εκεί την έβγαλα και αυτή μία φωτογραφία, γιατί λόγο της επίσκεσης εργασίας είχαμε καιρό να την δούμε...


DSCN1110.jpg


Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία συναντάει 2 εποχές, την εποχή των πλοίων που άφησαν ιστορία πίσω τους, και την σύγχρονή εποχή με την πολυτέλεια και την ταχύτητα να συνδιάζονται...


DSCN1102.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Αφού τα blue star δένουν τον τελευταίο καιρό πάντα στην ακαντιά η έρμη η Νταλιάνα μας έμεινε μόνη στο λιμάνι... Φυσικά μιάς και ήταν εκεί την έβγαλα και αυτή μία φωτογραφία, γιατί λόγο της επίσκεσης εργασίας είχαμε καιρό να την δούμε...
> 
> 
> DSCN1110.jpg
> 
> 
> Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία συναντάει 2 εποχές, την εποχή των πλοίων που άφησαν ιστορία πίσω τους, και την σύγχρονή εποχή με την πολυτέλεια και την ταχύτητα να συνδιάζονται...
> 
> 
> DSCN1102.jpg


ωραιες φωτο, που θα παει ο καιρος θα ξαναρθει καλοκαιρι....ξερεις εσυ.

----------


## sylver23

mike το ολο τοπιο με την βαρυσυννεφια η φωτο ειναι πανεμορφες.μια απορια μονο.τι ωρα περιπου ειναι τραβηγμενες???

----------


## scoufgian

> mike το ολο τοπιο με την βαρυσυννεφια η φωτο ειναι πανεμορφες.μια απορια μονο.τι ωρα περιπου ειναι τραβηγμενες???


λιγο πριν τις 8 το πρωι

----------


## Leo

mike γαι το γούστο μου φωτογραφίες σουπερ... μπράβο!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αφού τα blue star δένουν τον τελευταίο καιρό πάντα στην ακαντιά η έρμη η Νταλιάνα μας έμεινε μόνη στο λιμάνι... Φυσικά μιάς και ήταν εκεί την έβγαλα και αυτή μία φωτογραφία, γιατί λόγο της επίσκεσης εργασίας είχαμε καιρό να την δούμε...
> 
> 
> DSCN1110.jpg
> 
> 
> Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία συναντάει 2 εποχές, την εποχή των πλοίων που άφησαν ιστορία πίσω τους, και την σύγχρονή εποχή με την πολυτέλεια και την ταχύτητα να συνδιάζονται...
> 
> 
> DSCN1102.jpg



Και μετα τη συναντηση στη Ροδο να και η Συναντηση χθες στον Πειραια... :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28391

----------


## mike_rodos

> Και μετα τη συναντηση στη Ροδο να και η Συναντηση χθες στον Πειραια...]



:-D Βέβαια έχουν τόσα πολλά να πούν, που είναι κάθε μέρα μαζί...

----------


## eliasaslan

Έτσι Mike... Φαντάζομαι να της λέει το BS1 "δε βαρέθηκες να σε περνάω συνέχεια ρε φιλενάδα?" Κι η κακομοιρα η Νταλιάνα θα του λέει "Μα δε φταίω εγώ μικρούλη μου, άλλοι με πηγαίνουν με 12 κόμβους.. " Και για να μην γίνουμε κακοί, θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ γαλήνιες θάλασσες στο πλήρωμα του καραβιού, και να έχουν κουράγιο και υπομονή για το πολύωρο ταξίδι τους, αλλά και για το νέο ταξίδι που θα εκτελεί σε λίγο καιρό η μεγάλη κυρία του Αιγαίου...

----------


## captain 83

Ποιό είναι το νέο ταξίδι που θα εκτελεί η μεγάλη κυρία του Αιγαίου;

----------


## eliasaslan

Πάντως όχι φίλε αυτό της άγονης Δωδεκανήσου, αυτό είναι το σίγουρο!!

----------


## hsw

θα είναι άλλη άγονη? πότε θα ανακοινωθεί???

----------


## Vortigern

Ηλια μηπως εννοεις κανενα ταξιδι σαν αυτα που κανει το Παναγια Σουμελα τοσο καιρο στον Πειραια? :Smile:  :Razz:

----------


## eliasaslan

Όχι φίλε, δεν θέλω να ανάψω σπίθα για τη γραμμή που θα εκτελέσει σε λίγες εβδομάδες, απλά το ανέφερα επειδή θα αφήσει την άγωνη Δωδεκανήσων, και ήθελα να ευχηθώ στο πλήρωμα καλή συνέχεια. Αυτό μόνο! Όσο για το άμεσο μέλλον της, θα δούμε τι θα μαγειρέψει ο cptn Μάκης...

----------


## mike_rodos

Να πώ την αμαρτία μου... Σήμερα κατά λάθος βρέθηκα στο λιμάνι την ώρα άφιξης της Νταλιάνας μας, αλλά δεν κρατούσα την φωτογραφική μαζί μου...   :Razz:  Πάντως πιστεύω πως αν η ΝΕΛ αποχωρήση από την γραμμή της Δωδεκανήσου η Νταλιάνα θα παραμείνει εδώ και θα την ακούω καθώς ξεκινάει από την Σύμη για να έρθει για Ρόδο!!!  :Smile:  Χαρακτηριστικό κελαϊδισμά!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Νταλιανα με απαγορευτικο εξω απο τα γιουρα!Παντως με λιγη προσοχη τα πηγε περιφημα!Εως πολυ θα ελεγα :Very Happy: 
10-3-07 (1).jpg

10-3-07 (2).jpg

10-3-07 (3).jpg

10-3-07.jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε ben μας τρελενεις με αυτα που ανεβαζεις!Keep walking..

----------


## mike_rodos

Τέλειες φώτο!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε!!!

----------


## nickosps

Φίλε Ben οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι μαγικές! Συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## sylver23

Προσωρινή απώλεια άγκυρας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ» Ν.Π. 9449

Αποκόπηκε, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, η αριστερή άγκυρα του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ», κατά τη διαδικασία πρόσδεσης στο λιμένα Καλύμνου, εκτελώντας προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο (Πειραιάς – Λειψοί – Λέρος – Κάλυμνος – Κως – Σύμη – Ρόδος), με 39 επιβάτες, 08 Ι.Χ.Ε. και 19 φορτηγά οχήματα. Μετά την ανάσυρση και επανασυγκόλληση, καθώς και την προσκόμιση βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα Νηογνώμονα, περί ώρα 15:15, επετράπη ο απόπλους του πλοίου για τους επόμενους λιμένες προσέγγισης.

πηγη

παντως μου αρεσει ο τιτλος -προσωρινη-

----------


## giorgos....

τί στο καλό.. βουτήξανε κατ' ευθείαν να βρούνε την άγκυρα, και την κολήσανε κιόλας? εδώ άλλοι έχασαν ολόκληρο καταπέλτη και δεν γύρισαν να τον μαζέψουν..

----------


## eliasaslan

Κρίμα και έλεγα ότι θα φτάσει στη Ρόδο στην ώρα της. Τώρα τουλάχιστον θα έχουν μία δικαιολογία της προκοπής...  :Very Happy:  αστειάκι ... Τελικά τι έγινε, όλα καλά τώρα??

----------


## sea_serenade

Ξέρω πως η διαδικασία ανάσυρσης και ανασυγκόλλησης στοιχίζει πολλά χρήματα. Μα τι στο καλό, stand by τους είχανε τους βουτηχτάδες όπως λέει και ο giorgos.... Θα μου πεις στην Κάλυμνο ξέρουν απο βούτηγμα, το έχουν σπουδάσει οι άνθρωποι τόσα χρόνια!!!

----------


## hsw

τί έπαθε το Νταλιάνα και δεν λέει να μπει στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου; Κόβει βόλτες απ' έξω...

----------


## mike_rodos

> τί έπαθε το Νταλιάνα και δεν λέει να μπει στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου; Κόβει βόλτες απ' έξω...


¶υτη την απορία έχω και εγώ... Στις 17:15 το blue star 2 αμόλησε κάβους και έφυγε, στις 17:30 το Ροδάνθη και στις 18:00 που ήρθε η Νταλιάνα δεν μπόρεσε να μπεί μέσα στο λιμάνι... Λογικά για την ασφάλεια των επιβατών κατά την διαδικασία πρόσδεσεις, επειδή ακόμα έχει μποφοράκια!

----------


## marlboro

ΠΡΟΣΕΚΡΟΥΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΡΟΥ 12/02/09

----------


## Leo

Φίλε marlboro, διάβασε τα Προσωπικά σου Μηνύματα..... Μην γράφει όπου νομίζεις και μην δημιουργείς νέα θέματα. Επκιοινώνησε μαζί μου με ΠΜ

----------


## Enalia

> ΠΡΟΣΕΚΡΟΥΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΡΟΥ 12/02/09


Ε, σιγά την πρόσκρουση, ίσα που ακούμπησε. Πού να κρατηθούν τα βαπόρια με 8άρια εκεί κάτω?
Το ίδιο το κόβω να γίνει με το Μιλένα το περασμένο Σάββατο, που λέγανε για πρόσκρουση στη Χάλκη και μια άπειρη Α/Φ από κει, ήθελε σώνει και καλά να κρατήσει το πλοίο κι όταν τελικά το αφήσανε να πάει μέχρι το Ηράκλειο, ο εκεί Επιθεωρητής του νηογνώμονα στις 3 τα ξημερώματα που τον είχαν και περίμενε, μόλις είδε ότι είχε φύγει λίγη μπογιά από την "απίστευτα μεγάλη πρόσκρουση" τράβαγε τα μαλλιά του. Έδωσε βεβαιωτικό και ξαναγύρισε στη ζεστασιά του.

----------


## ελμεψη

Στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Λέρου προσέκρουσε το πρωί το επιβατηγό πλοίο «Νταλιάνα», κατά τη διάρκεια των χειρισμών πρόσδεσης και ενώ στην περιοχή έπνεαν ισχυροί άνεμοι. 

Από την σφοδρή πρόσκρουση, ευτυχώς, δεν τραυματίστηκε κανείς από τους 32 επιβάτες και το 52μελές πλήρωμα του πλοίου. Ωστόσο, το «Νταλιάνα» υπέστη ρήγμα μήκους 20 εκατοστών στην πρύμνη, σε απόσταση μισού μέτρου πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή. 

Οι τέσσερις επιβάτες που είχαν τελικό προορισμό την Λέρο αποβιβάστηκαν κανονικά, ενώ οι υπόλοιποι παραμένουν στο «Νταλιάνα» και περιμένουν να φτάσει στο νησί νηογνώμονας προκειμένου να επιθεωρήσει τις ζημιές και να δώσει το «πράσινο φως» για να αποπλεύσει το πλοίο. 

Το «Νταλιάνα» έφυγε χθες το απόγευμα από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και θα εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Πάτμος-Λειψοί-Λέρος-Κάλυμνος-Κως-Σύμη και Ρόδος.

Πηγή

----------


## mike_rodos

Στην Ρόδο δεν τόλμισε να μπεί με τα μποφώρ και παράμεινε στον κόλπο των κρητικών, στην Λέρο προσπάθησε και την πάτησε... Αλλά κάτι λείπει από το forum... Ο μικρός μας φίλος Ηλίας από την Λέρο που είναι να μας δώσει υλικό να δούμε από την τραυματισμένη ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ μας??? Δεν νομίζω να μην πείρε χαμπάρι τι έχει γίνει στο νησί του...

----------


## eliasaslan

Φίλε Μιχάλη μόλις τελείωσα την απάντηση το μεσημέρι έπαθα διακοπή ρεύματος και μου έσπασαν τα νεύρα. Ξαναπροσάθησα όμως!! Φυσικά και πηρα είδηση φίλε αυτό έλειπε... από Λέρο τα πάντα!! 

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε ελεμψη για το ρεπορτάζ που βρήκες. Τα πράγματα έγιναν ακριβώς έτσι. Στις 9.14 το Ε/Ο Νταλιάνα έφθασε στο λιμάνι της Αγίας Μαρίνας, στη Λέρο. Προσέκρουσε στην τσιμεντένια προβλήτα, καθώς έπνεαν στην περιοχή 7 μποφόρ και δεν υπήρχε αρκετός χώρος λόγω των αρκετών καραβιών και καϊκιών που βρίσκονταν εκεί κοντά. Μετά από πολλές ώρες έφθασε στο σημείο ο νηογνώμονας. Το πράσινο φως για την αναχώρηση του πλοίου δόθηκε στις 13.47 ακριβώς. Το πλοίο αναχώρησε αφήνοντας πολύ καπνό, περίπου 7 ώρες μετά από την προγραμματισμένη αναχώρηση. 

Συμβαίνουν αυτά, πρέπει να δείχνουμε κατανόηση, απλά να σκεφτούμε την τεράστια καθυστέρηση που θα έχει και στην επιστροφή του προς Πειραιά. Στο λιμάνι το σκηνικό ήταν κλασσικά ελληνικό!! Βρυσιές προς την εταιρία και απορίες για το πως εμπιστεύθηκαν αυτό το καράβι... Φυσικά το παλικαράκι στο πρακτορείο την πλήρωσε που βούρκωσε το κακόμοιρο με 20 νταλικέρηδες να τον βρύζουν...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Εγώ θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι στενοχωρήθηκα που το πλοίο έφυγε στις 13.47 γιατί δεν το φωτογράφισα με ηλιοβασίλεμα...  :Razz:  Δεν πειράζει μία άλλη φορά...!

Ορίστε για αρχή 2 φωτογραφίες που αφιερώνονται σε όλο το φόρουμ από τη Λέρο που σκέφτεται το nautilia.gr συνέχεια  :Very Happy: 

IMG_7601.JPG

IMG_7616.JPG

----------


## Leo

Μοναδικός ο Λεριός ρεπόρτερ δεν το συζητώ, δεν το  σ υ ζ η τ ώ. Περιγραφικός, σωστός, ενωτικός, ψύχραιμος, σοβαρός, με αξίες και συναίσθημα... Μπράβο Ηλία για πολλοστή φορά... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Φίλε Μιχάλη μόλις τελείωσα την απάντηση το μεσημέρι έπαθα διακοπή ρεύματος και μου έσπασαν τα νεύρα. Ξαναπροσάθησα όμως!! Φυσικά και πηρα είδηση φίλε αυτό έλειπε... από Λέρο τα πάντα!! 
> 
> Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε ελεμψη για το ρεπορτάζ που βρήκες. Τα πράγματα έγιναν ακριβώς έτσι. Στις 9.14 το Ε/Ο Νταλιάνα έφθασε στο λιμάνι της Αγίας Μαρίνας, στη Λέρο. Προσέκρουσε στην τσιμεντένια προβλήτα, καθώς έπνεαν στην περιοχή 7 μποφόρ και δεν υπήρχε αρκετός χώρος λόγω των αρκετών καραβιών και καϊκιών που βρίσκονταν εκεί κοντά. Μετά από πολλές ώρες έφθασε στο σημείο ο νηογνώμονας. Το πράσινο φως για την αναχώρηση του πλοίου δόθηκε στις 13.47 ακριβώς. Το πλοίο αναχώρησε αφήνοντας πολύ καπνό, περίπου 7 ώρες μετά από την προγραμματισμένη αναχώρηση. 
> 
> Συμβαίνουν αυτά, πρέπει να δείχνουμε κατανόηση, απλά να σκεφτούμε την τεράστια καθυστέρηση που θα έχει και στην επιστροφή του προς Πειραιά. Στο λιμάνι το σκηνικό ήταν κλασσικά ελληνικό!! Βρυσιές προς την εταιρία και απορίες για το πως εμπιστεύθηκαν αυτό το καράβι... Φυσικά το παλικαράκι στο πρακτορείο την πλήρωσε που βούρκωσε το κακόμοιρο με 20 νταλικέρηδες να τον βρύζουν...  Εγώ θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι στενοχωρήθηκα που το πλοίο έφυγε στις 13.47 γιατί δεν το φωτογράφισα με ηλιοβασίλεμα...  Δεν πειράζει μία άλλη φορά...!
> 
> Ορίστε για αρχή 2 φωτογραφίες που αφιερώνονται σε όλο το φόρουμ από τη Λέρο που σκέφτεται το nautilia.gr συνέχεια 
> 
> IMG_7601.JPG
> ...


*Ηλία σε ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορτάζ από την όμορφη Λέρο!!!Και δεν πειράζει που δεν το φωτογράφισες με ηλιοβασίλεμα!! Σίγουρα θα έδινε μία ξεχωριστή ομορφία στις φωτογραφίες σου που είναι όμορφες όπως είναι!!!Να είσαι πάντα καλά!!!*

----------


## eliasaslan

Αγαπητέ captain Leo και συνομίληκε φίλε Γιάννη, θα ήθελα να σας αφιερώσω μία φωτογραφία από το νησί μου. Μπορεί να μην κυριαρχεί το Νταλιάνα, αλλά το τοπίο θα έλεγα ότι εκτός από Χειμονιάτικο, δίνει μία αίσθηση χαλάρωσης και μοναδικότητας, όπως φυσικά και σε πάρα πολλά ακόμη σημεία της χώρας μας...  :Cool:  :Very Happy:  Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα γλυκά σας σχόλια!

Επίσης, οι φωτογραφίες αφιερώνονται εξαιρετικά και σε όλα τα μέλη που θα προτιμούσαν αυτή τη στιγμή να απολαμβάνουν αυτό το τοπίο!  :Razz: 

IMG_6538.JPG

----------


## Leo

Είδα την αφιέρωση στις 14.38 σήμερα..... Είναι για μένα ένας τρόπος χαλάρωσης να διαβάζω το φόρουμ και χαζεύω φωτογραφίες (στα πεταχτά  :Wink: ). ¶ρα λοιπόν σ΄ευχαριστώ Ηλία που μου αφιέρωσες αυτήν την φωτογραφία από το νησί σου, και πολύ περισσότερο γιατί φρόντισες να την διανθίσεις με πανέμορφα λόγια, όπως πάντα συνιθίζεις.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Hλία φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ για την πολύ όμορφη,χαλαρωτική και στολισμένη με πολύ όμορφα λόγια φωτογραφία!!!!Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!! Να είσαι πάντα καλά φίλε μου!!!!*

----------


## eliasaslan

Αφού ευχαριστήσω για τα προσεγμένα σχόλιά τους τον cptn Leo και τον Nissos Mykonos, λέω να ταξιδέψουμε... Εσείς τι λέτε? Σάββατο είναι σήμερα οπότε όλοι μπορούμε χωρίς θυσίες!! Να μεταφερθούμε λοιπόν στην Αγία Μαρίνα, στη Λέρο και να απολαύσουμε την επιβλητική αναχώρηση μιας κυρίας που, αν και στα 39 της, παραμένει κομψότατη...! 

Θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω τη φωτογραφία σε όλο το φόρουμ που όταν μπαίνω νιώθω ότι βρίσκομαι κάπου μαγικά :Very Happy: 

IMG_6620.JPG

Αντίγραφο από IMG_6653.JPG

IMG_6664.JPG

IMG_6669.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

*Αψογος οπως παντα ο Ηλιας*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αφού ευχαριστήσω για τα προσεγμένα σχόλιά τους τον cptn Leo και τον Nissos Mykonos, λέω να ταξιδέψουμε... Εσείς τι λέτε? Σάββατο είναι σήμερα οπότε όλοι μπορούμε χωρίς θυσίες!! Να μεταφερθούμε λοιπόν στην Αγία Μαρίνα, στη Λέρο και να απολαύσουμε την επιβλητική αναχώρηση μιας κυρίας που, αν και στα 39 της, παραμένει κομψότατη...! 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω τη φωτογραφία σε όλο το φόρουμ που όταν μπαίνω νιώθω ότι βρίσκομαι κάπου μαγικά
> 
> IMG_6620.JPG
> 
> Αντίγραφο από IMG_6653.JPG
> 
> IMG_6664.JPG
> ...


*Ηλία φίλε μου οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι καταπληκτικές όπως πάντα δηλαδη!!!Φωτογραφίες με θέμα την επιβλητική Νταλιάνα,το χειμονιάτικο τοπίο φαντάζει στα μάτια μου άκρως χαλαρωτικό!
Να ΄σαι πάντα καλά!!!
*

----------


## laz94

Ηλία, εγώ τώρα τι να πω;;;;;
Οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι άπαιχτες!
Ένα μαγευτικό τοπίο, ένα όμορφο πλοίο και ένας τέλειος φωτογράφος....
Τι άλλο θέλουμε;;;;; Τίποτα!!!! :Razz: 
Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο σου! Και εις ανώτερα (αν υπάρχουν ανώτερα βέβαια:-D)

----------


## scoufgian

πανεμορφες φωτο Ηλια

----------


## vinman

> Αφού ευχαριστήσω για τα προσεγμένα σχόλιά τους τον cptn Leo και τον Nissos Mykonos, λέω να ταξιδέψουμε... Εσείς τι λέτε? Σάββατο είναι σήμερα οπότε όλοι μπορούμε χωρίς θυσίες!! Να μεταφερθούμε λοιπόν στην Αγία Μαρίνα, στη Λέρο και να απολαύσουμε την επιβλητική αναχώρηση μιας κυρίας που, αν και στα 39 της, παραμένει κομψότατη...! 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω τη φωτογραφία σε όλο το φόρουμ που όταν μπαίνω νιώθω ότι βρίσκομαι κάπου μαγικά
> 
> IMG_6620.JPG
> 
> Αντίγραφο από IMG_6653.JPG
> 
> IMG_6664.JPG
> ...


..είσαι εκπληκτικός Ηλία...!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Αίγιο

Πάρα πολυ καλές φωτογραφίες φίλε!!*Μπράβο!!!!* :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, να είστε όλοι καλά, γνωρίζω τι μαργαριτάρια βγάζετε κι εσείς....  :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

Πριν από λίγο στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου. :Cool:

----------


## Vortigern

> Πριν από λίγο στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου.


Περασε και απο Σιφνο?Συγνωμη αλλα αυτος ειναι ο μωλος σας??:shock:Μου θυμιζει τον παλιο μωλο της Κασου...
Η φωτογραφιες αψογες μπραβο!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Πριν από λίγο στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου.


 φιλε speedrunner δεν εχω λογια να περιγραψω τα συναισθηματα που μου προκαλεσαν οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβασες.Αρχικα καθαρες και σωστες φωτογραφιες.Δευτερον φωτογραφιες τραβηγμενες σε μερη που δυσκολα βλεπουμε.Τριτον φωτογραφιες με ενα πλοιο που απο πολλους απο μας "σνομπαρεται".Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο απο μενα γιατι μου παρουσιασες νεες εικονες............

----------


## speedrunner

> Περασε και απο Σιφνο?Συγνωμη αλλα αυτος ειναι ο μωλος σας??:shock:Μου θυμιζει τον παλιο μωλο της Κασου...
> Η φωτογραφιες αψογες μπραβο!!


Δεν πέρασε απο Σίφνο πάει απο Παροναξία, όσο για το μώλο άστο καλύτερα είναι θέμα που πονάει :Sad:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε speedrunner οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι πανέμορφες!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!*

----------


## speedrunner

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ,παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια. :Wink:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Παιδια δεν ξερω τι λετε παντος το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ειναι το χειροτερο βαπορι που ξερω αν και ειμαι καραβολατρις δεν μου αρεσει προσωπικα...Σε αλους μπορει να αρεσει μιν με παρεξιγισετε ενα μονο σας λεω σιμερα το ειχε βαλει ο μακαρος εκτακτο στιν φολεγανδρο εκανε 10 λεπτα να δεσει ειχε το πολι 5 μποφορ και δεν μπορουσε να δεσει ..  Εκανε τον αερα προπελακι για να  πριμοδετιση φανταστιτε!! Τωρα σε αυτι τιν περιπτοση δεν φται ο καπετανιος αλλα η κυβερνιση που αφινει τετοια βαπορια να ταξιδευουν ...Καταρχιν δεν ειχε στιν πλορι προπελακι μαλον ειχε ενα αλλα αυτο μαλον μονο ηταν δικοσμιτικο αφου δεν μπορουσε να κουνιση το βαπορι σχεδον καθολου διλαδι ισα ισα που ανακατευε τι θαλασσα!!2.Εχει ενα γκαραζ ναι μεν φαρδι αλλα στο σιμιο του καταπελτι πολλι κοντο με αποτελεσμα οι νταλικες να μιν μπορουν να μπουν με τιν οπισθεν αλλα να μπενουν με το ζορι με τιν μουρι!!Εγω αυτα ηθελα να πω και τωρα να κρινετε και εσεις το βαπορι... :Wink:

----------


## captain 83

> αλλα στο σιμιο του καταπελτι


 για κάνε το λίγο πιο λιανό, για να το καταλάβω ο έρμος....Μήπως δεν φταίει ο καταπέλτης αλλά η ράμπα του λιμανιού; Εντάξει, μπορεί να μην είναι ότι καλύτερο έχει να επιδείξει η ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα, αλλά έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να λέμε πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν κι αυτά (αν και προσωπικά τρελαίνομαι για ΜΙΛΕΝΑ-ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ).
Εγώ πάντως δε θα το χαρακτήριζα το χειρότερο καράβι κι ας μ έχει στήσει ώρες ολόκληρες στα λιμάνια κι ας μ έχει ταλαιπωρήσει. Χαλάλι του......

----------


## Haddock

> Παιδια δεν ξερω τι λετε παντος το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ειναι το χειροτερο βαπορι


 Θα 'λεγα πως είναι λίγο άστοχος ο χαρακτηρισμός σου, και το λιγότερο νομίζω ότι αυτά που γράφεις είναι αδόκιμα μέσα σ' ένα ναυτικό φόρουμ με πολλούς επαγγελματίες του χώρου.

Το «χειρότερο βαπόρι» [sic] είναι αρωγός σε κάποιες γραμμές που εξυπηρετεί, και προσφέρει δουλεία και ψωμί στους ναυτικούς και τις οικογένειές τους. Δεν βλάπτει να σκεφτόμαστε και να επιχειρηματολογούμε πριν γράψουμε τις τρολιές μας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mike_rodos

Λοιπόν επειδή βλέπω ότι η συζήτηση δεν θα βγάλει σε κάποια άκρη... Η αλήθεια είναι κάπου στην μέση, Ότι τα καράβια ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ και ΜΙΛΕΝΑ εξυπηρετούν γραμμές που ποτέ δεν είχαν επιβατική κίνηση και έτσι βγάζουν από τον αποκλεισμό πολλά μικρά ελληνικά νησιά ισχύει, ότι από ναυπηγικής άποψης είναι πολύ ωραία σκαριά ισχύει, ότι είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας καράβια ισχύει, ότι δουλεύουν και ζουν οικογένειες είναι λογικό, αλλά το βασικό είναι  ότι η ταχύτητα τους είναι δραματική ισχύει και εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα, γαιτί στο τέλος φτάνει να έχουν και καθυστέρηση 5 και 6 ωρών και αυτό είναι που εκνευρίζει τον Έλληνα νησιώτη και τον φέρνει σε σημείο να αναφέρει διάφορα για τα καράβια... Πχ να αναφέρω όχι για εμάς που μπαίνουμε στο αις και βλέπουμε που είναι το καράβι και έτσι ξέρουμε τι ώρα να κατεβούμε στο λιμάνι, αλλά να δούμε τον Έλληνα πολίτη που μπορεί να κατεβεί στο λιμάνι 1 ώρα νωρίτερα από την προγραμματισμένη αναχώρηση και να έχει μία καθυστέρηση 5-6 ωρών.... Αυτό είναι εκνευρισμός και αυτό είναι το σοβαρό πρόβλημα!!!!

----------


## polykas

> Πριν από λίγο στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου.


_Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και από μένα, στον φίλο speedrunner, για τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες του..._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H daliana παντα θα ειναι η daliana που ξερουμε 20 πλεον χρονια  με την κομψη αμπασα  γιαπωνεζικη  φιγουρα της  το ζεστο και  καλογουστο εσωτερικο της, το μελωδικο θορυβο των 4 μηχανων της,τα απιθανα μερη που εχει παει, και τον μοναδικο πλοικτητη της.Ετσι φτιαχνονται οι θρυλοι!Η οχι?

----------


## thanos75

> H daliana παντα θα ειναι η daliana που ξερουμε 20 πλεον χρονια με την κομψη αμπασα γιαπωνεζικη φιγουρα της το ζεστο και καλογουστο εσωτερικο της, το μελωδικο θορυβο των 4 μηχανων της,τα απιθανα μερη που εχει παει, και τον μοναδικο πλοικτητη της.Ετσι φτιαχνονται οι θρυλοι!Η οχι?


 Έτσι φτιάχνονται οι θρύλοι δεν λέω μόνο που στην περίπτωση καραβιών σαν το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ο θρύλος μπορεί να είναι τόσο θετικός όσο και αρνητικός..Και ας μην γελιόμαστε οι καθυστερήσεις του για τον μέσο επιβάτη είναι θρυλικότατες!!! Φυσικά έχει να κάνει και με την ταχύτητα του πλοίου-όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο φίλος Mike- αλλά και με την πολιτική της εταιρείας!  Νομίζω η ταχύτητα παντόφλας εν έτει 2009 καταντά γραφικότητα, ανεξάρτητα από την αναμφισβήτητη ομορφιά του βαποριού

----------


## thanos75

Επί τη ευκαιρία σε ποιά άγονη θα ταξιδεύει πλέον, των Κυκλάδων ή των Λειψών-Σύμης?

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Οχι δεν φταιει η ραμπα του λιμανιου αλλα το ανοιγμα του καταπελτι...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Οχι δεν φταιει η ραμπα του λιμανιου που ειπε ο captain 83  αλλα το ανοιγμα του καταπελτι...

----------


## captain 83

Ας μη ξεχνάμε δε ότι στο θέμα καθυστέρηση παίζει ρόλο και ο αριθμός των λιμανιών που προσεγγίζει. ¶λλο 1-2 και άλλο 5-6 ή 14 όπως έκανε και το ομόσταυλό του ΜΙΛΕΝΑ. Για την ώρα έκανε το δρομλόγιο του ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ για την άγονη των Κυκλάδων (ελαφρώς τροποποιημένο) και αύριο στις 17:00 θ8α φύγει για την άγονη Δωδεκανήσων.

Υ.Γ. ¶ντε ρε καπτα Μάκη, στείλτο το Θεσσαλονίκη να ευχαριστηθούμε ταξίδι κι ας βγάλω και ναυτικό φυλλάδιο για πάρτη σου με τόσες ώρες.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ηθελα επισεις να προσθεσω οτι εξιπερετουν καποιες αγονες αλλα με ποσα τα οποια επρεπε να ειχαμε ενα πλοιο πολλι νεοτερο οχι μιλενονταλιανες και ρομιλντα ...

----------


## captain 83

Έλα μου ντε που το καλο και γρήγορο δε θα πάει να χτυπήσει την άγονη των Λειψών και της Σύμης γιατί τα έξοδά του θα είναι κατά πολύ περισσότερα από αυτά των 2 μεγαλοκυριών. Όχι που έχω τίποτα με τα νησιά αυτά, αλλά κανένας δε θα επενδύσει στις άγονες γραμμές. Αυτοί θα τρέξουν στα φιλέτα. Και δυστυχώς στις άγονες θα μείνουν αυτά. Όσο για τις λιμενικές υποδομές των νησιών της άγονης γραμμής, άλλος ανασταλτικός παράγοντας....

----------


## speedrunner

> Λοιπόν επειδή βλέπω ότι η συζήτηση δεν θα βγάλει σε κάποια άκρη... Η αλήθεια είναι κάπου στην μέση, Ότι τα καράβια ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ και ΜΙΛΕΝΑ εξυπηρετούν γραμμές που ποτέ δεν είχαν επιβατική κίνηση και έτσι βγάζουν από τον αποκλεισμό πολλά μικρά ελληνικά νησιά ισχύει, ότι από ναυπηγικής άποψης είναι πολύ ωραία σκαριά ισχύει, ότι είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας καράβια ισχύει, ότι δουλεύουν και ζουν οικογένειες είναι λογικό, αλλά το βασικό είναι  ότι η ταχύτητα τους είναι δραματική ισχύει και εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα, γαιτί στο τέλος φτάνει να έχουν και καθυστέρηση 5 και 6 ωρών και αυτό είναι που εκνευρίζει τον Έλληνα νησιώτη και τον φέρνει σε σημείο να αναφέρει διάφορα για τα καράβια... Πχ να αναφέρω όχι για εμάς που μπαίνουμε στο αις και βλέπουμε που είναι το καράβι και έτσι ξέρουμε τι ώρα να κατεβούμε στο λιμάνι, αλλά να δούμε τον Έλληνα πολίτη που μπορεί να κατεβεί στο λιμάνι 1 ώρα νωρίτερα από την προγραμματισμένη αναχώρηση και να έχει μία καθυστέρηση 5-6 ωρών.... Αυτό είναι εκνευρισμός και αυτό είναι το σοβαρό πρόβλημα!!!!


Και μόνο τον Έλληνα πολίτη λες, στον τουρίστα τι θα πείς; που θα κατέβει στο λιμάνι για να πάρει ο καράβι και αυτό έρχεται 5 ώρες μετά και χάνει και  προγραμματισμένες πτήσεις και εισιτήρια.

----------


## despo

Οταν έχεις να κάνεις ταξείδι στη θάλασσα, πάντοτε θα πρεπει να υπολογίσεις τον παράγοντα απαγορευτικό, συνωστισμό στα λιμάνια κλπ. Οταν θέλουμε να 'θάψουμε' καποιο καράβι, εκει περιμένουμε να τα φορτώσουμε τα πάντα.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Οταν έχεις να κάνεις ταξείδι στη θάλασσα, πάντοτε θα πρεπει να υπολογίσεις τον παράγοντα απαγορευτικό, συνωστισμό στα λιμάνια κλπ. Οταν θέλουμε να 'θάψουμε' καποιο καράβι, εκει περιμένουμε να τα φορτώσουμε τα πάντα.


Συγνώμη αλλά θα διαφωνίσω μαζί σου σε ένα απλό θεματάκι, όχι για το απαγορευτικό είναι άστοχο τελείως (γιατί όλα τα καράβια όταν έχει απαγορευτικό δεν ταξιδεύουν), αλλά για τον συνοστισμό στα λιμάνια, γιατί και άλλα πλοία που έχουν διπλάσια επιβατική κίνηση δεν έχουν καθυστερήσεις (το περισσότερο που μου έχω δεί είναι 1 ώρα στο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ) και μιλάω πάντα για το νομό μου, που το δρομολόγιο είναι μακρινό και με πολλά ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια!!!! Και ποτέ δεν έχω δεί εταιρεία να μην εκτελεί επιδοτούμενη γραμμή λόγο έλειψης χρημάτων για την αγορά πετρελαίου!!!! Εκτός και αν είναι τυχαίο που συμβαίνουν όλα σε μία εταιρεία!!! Το θέμα το έχουμε αναλύση πάρα πολλές φορές....

----------


## Naias II

Γενικά τα πλοία αυτά υπάρχουν για να μπαίνουν εκεί που δεν μπορούν να μπουν οι άλλοι, όπως έλεγε και το περίφημο διαφημιστικό της Lane. Εφόσον δεν υπάρχουν κατάλληλες υποδομές στα λιμάνια και οι κυβερνήσεις δεν κάνουν κάτι, πάμε λέγοντας......

----------


## Haddock

> Γενικά τα πλοία αυτά υπάρχουν για να μπαίνουν εκεί που δεν μπορούν να μπουν οι άλλοι, όπως έλεγε και το περίφημο διαφημιστικό της Lane.


Ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι Naias II, γι' αυτό και έγραψα ότι πρέπει να προσέχουμε τι γράφουμε. ¶λλωστε, πριν από τις «μεγαλοκυρίες» Μιλένα και Νταλιάνα, είχαμε κάποια αναβάθμιση υπηρεσιών;;

Το ιστορικό της γραμμής είναι αδιάψευστος μάρτυρας για τα πλοία που αναλαμβάνουν αυτό το δρομολόγιο με τις ευλογίες των Μαυρογιαλούρων. ¶ρα, δεν φταίει το πλοίο και η κάθε εταιρεία για τις υπηρεσίες τους όταν μιλάμε για τις άγονες γραμμές που σχεδιάζονται από το κράτος των Αθηνών...




> H daliana παντα θα ειναι η daliana που ξερουμε 20 πλεον χρονια  με την κομψη αμπασα  γιαπωνεζικη  φιγουρα της  το ζεστο και  καλογουστο εσωτερικο της, το μελωδικο θορυβο των 4 μηχανων της,τα απιθανα μερη που εχει παει, και τον μοναδικο πλοικτητη της.Ετσι φτιαχνονται οι θρυλοι!Η οχι?


Μπεν, τα λόγια σου περικλείουν πολλά απ' αυτά που θα απαντούσα κι εγώ με δικά μου λόγια. Αυτό είναι το ρεζουμέ, καράβια θρύλοι που εξυπηρετούν, έστω και νωχελικά, κι ας τα τρώει η μουρμούρα και η γκρίνια μερικών.

----------


## despo

Πριν 3-4 χρόνια ηταν παρατεταγμένοι ολων των ειδών οι δημοσιογράφοι για να καταγράφουν οσο πιο φουσκωμένα μπορούσαν οποιαδήποτε καθυστέρηση/βλάβη υπήρχε σε πλοιο/α του Αγούδημου και το παρουσίαζαν με άφθονη ευχαρίστηση σε τηλεοράσεις/εφημερίδες και οπου αλλού μπορούσαν. Δεν εχουν καταλάβει ομως και ολα αυτά χωρις καμμία διάθεση υποστήριξης, ποιος θα πήγαινε σε ολα τα λιμάνια της λεγόμενης άγονης. Οσον αφορά τον Διαγόρα που αναφέρθηκε πριν λίγο, ποιος ασχολήθηκε οτι έχει πάρει την άγονη της Δωδεκανήσου και με το ετσι θέλω περνάω εξω απο τη Σύμη και απο μακριά σφυρίζω κλέφτικα ?.

----------


## mike_rodos

Με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση θα αναχωρήση και το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου αφού η προγραμματισμένη χθεσινή αναχώρηση ακυρώθηκε και θα αναχώρηση, μόλις εισέλθουν στο πλοίο όλα τα οχήματα! Να αναφέρω πως το πλοίο μπήκε στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου μόλις αναχώρησε το πλοίο ΜΙΛΕΝΑ. 

Η φωτογραφία είναι από το σημείο που το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ απάγγιαζε από τους ανέμους σήμερα το πρωί.

DSCN1199.jpg

και η είσοδος της στο λιμάνι μόλις έφυγε το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ!

DSCN1223.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

η πρωτη φωτογραφια με το κυμα, ειναι λες και εισαι εκει. δεν πιστευω να σε εβρεξε η θαλασσα?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Πριν 3-4 χρόνια ηταν παρατεταγμένοι ολων των ειδών οι δημοσιογράφοι για να καταγράφουν οσο πιο φουσκωμένα μπορούσαν οποιαδήποτε καθυστέρηση/βλάβη υπήρχε σε πλοιο/α του Αγούδημου και το παρουσίαζαν με άφθονη ευχαρίστηση σε τηλεοράσεις/εφημερίδες και οπου αλλού μπορούσαν. Δεν εχουν καταλάβει ομως και ολα αυτά χωρις καμμία διάθεση υποστήριξης, ποιος θα πήγαινε σε ολα τα λιμάνια της λεγόμενης άγονης. Οσον αφορά τον Διαγόρα που αναφέρθηκε πριν λίγο, ποιος ασχολήθηκε οτι έχει πάρει την άγονη της Δωδεκανήσου και με το ετσι θέλω περνάω εξω απο τη Σύμη και απο μακριά σφυρίζω κλέφτικα ?.


Λογικό είναι να μαζεύονται όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι πάνω σε μία εταιρεία γιατί σχεδόν όλα εκεί συμβαίνουν! όσο για τον Διαγόρα που δεν προσεγγίζει την Σύμη, ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι τους επιστρέφεται η τιμή του εισητήριου Σύμη - Ρόδο μέσα στην reception του πλοίου με την επίδειξη του εισητηρίου! *Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα συμφέρον από καμία εταιρεία! Απλός νησιώτης είμαι που θέλω αξιοπρεπείς ακτοπλοϊκές συγκοινωνίες στο νησί μου και ένας απλός καραβολάτρης που μοιράζομαι μαζί με φίλους μου την τρέλα μας..* όσο για σένα μου κάνει εντύπωση πως απαντάς όποτε ανοίγει αρνητική κουβέντα κατά της GA FERRIES, ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα άποψης και λόγου!

----------


## marsant

Εκτος οτι τρεχουν στις προβλητες που δενουν πλοια της G.A ferries για να βγαλουν καμια ειδηση, ειναι και στα μονα που μπαινουν με κρυφες καμερες.....Τα προβληματα και οι καθυστερησεις του Πρεβελης ολο το καλοκαιρι και οι...αργοπορειες των πλοιων της Λανε γινοντουσταν......τυχαια..... γαργαρα.Αλλα ετσι ειναι αυτα για ολα τα κακα της ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας φταιει ο Αγουδημος.....

----------


## ελμεψη

ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ, ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ & ΝΗΣΙΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗΣ

Σάββατο, 07 Μαρτίου 2009

Απαγόρευση απόπλου Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ» στη Ρόδο


Μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, κατά τη διαδικασία πρόσδεσης στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ» Ν.Π 9449 παρατηρήθηκε από στέλεχος της Λιμενικής Αρχής Ρόδου, πιθανό ρήγμα, άνωθεν του προσκρουστήρα, αριστερά του καταπέλτη του πλοίου.

¶μεσα διενεργήθηκε έλεγχος από το Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων, το οποίο διαπίστωσε ημικυκλικό σχίσιμο λαμαρίνας μήκος περίπου 80εκ. και σε ύψος περίπου 1μ. από την ίσαλο γραμμή αριστερά του καταπέλτη.

Το πλοίο είχε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο την 15.00 για Σύμη - Κω - Κάλυμνο - Λέρο - Λειψούς - Πάτμο - Πειραιά.

Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του πλοίου, μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα.

Επίσης ενημερώθηκε ο Εισαγγελέας Πρωτοδικών Ρόδου, η οποία διέταξε την διενέργεια της προανάκρισης και κινήθηκε η διαδικασία επιβολής προβλεπόμενων διοικητικών κυρώσεων κατά του πλοιάρχου.

----------


## giannisk88

Μιάς και θίγουμε αυτό το θέμα, κατα τη γνώμη μου αυτό που κάνει ο Αγούδημος είναι μαγκιά του!!!! Εκμεταλεύεται τα πλοία του στο έπακρο και μπράβο του.
Θα πώ μόνο 2 λόγια για το Ηράκλειο που τα γνωρίζω πολύ καλά και μπορώ νά έχω άποψη.Αν δεν ήταν τα Μιλένα-Νταλιάνα δε νομίζω οτι καμία άλλη εταιρία θα έβαζε το καλοκαίρι πλόιο στη γραμμή Ηράκλειο-κυκλάδες-Σαλονίκη. Μπορεί καμιά φορά να γκρινιάζουμε (και εγώ μέσα σε αυτούς) για τη ταχύτητα των πλοίων του και τις καθυστερήσεις αλλά πιστεύω οτι αυτή η εταιρία είναι πολύ πιο κοντά τόσα χρόνια στα νησιά μας (δωδεκάνησα, κυκλάδες κ.α.) απο κάθε άλλη, και εξυπηρετεί όσο μπορεί τους κατοίκους των άγονων γραμμών. Και η blue star και η τάδε και η παρατάδε εξυπηρετεί τα νησιά αυτά αλλα πιο πολύ κατα το συμφέρον τους κάτι το οπόιο έχω την εντύπωση οτι γίνετε λιγότετο στη GA.
Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο


Υ.Γ. ευχαριστούμε φίλε Ελμέψη για την ενημέρωση και μακάρι να μή συμβαίνουν συχνά τέτοια μικροατυχήματα.

----------


## ελμεψη

Προφανώς διορθώθηκε το ρήγμα στο πλοίο και αναχώρησε κανονικά για το δρομολόγιο του σήμερα το μεσημέρι.

----------


## thanos75

> Μιάς και θίγουμε αυτό το θέμα, κατα τη γνώμη μου αυτό που κάνει ο Αγούδημος είναι μαγκιά του!!!! Εκμεταλεύεται τα πλοία του στο έπακρο και μπράβο του.
> Θα πώ μόνο 2 λόγια για το Ηράκλειο που τα γνωρίζω πολύ καλά και μπορώ νά έχω άποψη.Αν δεν ήταν τα Μιλένα-Νταλιάνα δε νομίζω οτι καμία άλλη εταιρία θα έβαζε το καλοκαίρι πλόιο στη γραμμή Ηράκλειο-κυκλάδες-Σαλονίκη. Μπορεί καμιά φορά να γκρινιάζουμε (και εγώ μέσα σε αυτούς) για τη ταχύτητα των πλοίων του και τις καθυστερήσεις αλλά πιστεύω οτι αυτή η εταιρία είναι πολύ πιο κοντά τόσα χρόνια στα νησιά μας (δωδεκάνησα, κυκλάδες κ.α.) απο κάθε άλλη, και εξυπηρετεί όσο μπορεί τους κατοίκους των άγονων γραμμών. Και η blue star και η τάδε και η παρατάδε εξυπηρετεί τα νησιά αυτά αλλα πιο πολύ κατα το συμφέρον τους κάτι το οπόιο έχω την εντύπωση οτι γίνετε λιγότετο στη GA.
> Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. ευχαριστούμε φίλε Ελμέψη για την ενημέρωση και μακάρι να μή συμβαίνουν συχνά τέτοια μικροατυχήματα.


Φίλε μου όμως μην ξεχνάς πως ο κος Αγούδημος (όπως και κάθε άλλη εταιρεία) επιδοτείται-και μάλιστα αδρά- για να κάνει την κάθε άγονη όπως είναι π.χ. η γραμμή Θεσ/νίκη-Κυκλάδες-Ηράκλειο...Δεν την κάνει για την ψυχή της μάνας του! Επομένως δεν καταλαβαίνω πού ακριβώς είναι η "μαγκιά"? Το πρόβλημα για μένα είναι ότι επειδή ακριβώς επιδοτείται αδρά, η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία αδιαφορεί παντελώς για τις ταχύτητες και τις συνθήκες ταξιδιού στις άγονες.  Είναι δυνατόν να μιλάμε για ταχύτητες παντόφλας (12 ν.μ.την ώρα) εν έτει 2009? Απεναντίας άλλες εταιρείες που επίσης επιδοτούνται για άγονες, προσφέρουν στα νησιά της άγονης που εξυπηρετούν πολύ καλύτερες συνθήκες ταξιδιού και ταχύτητες

----------


## captain 83

Δηλαδή φίλε μου ποιά είναι η ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα για σένα σε μια άγονη γραμμή; Φυσικά και δε συμφωνώ με τους 12-13 κόμβους του καπτα Μάκη.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Δηλαδή φίλε μου ποιά είναι η ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα για σένα σε μια άγονη γραμμή; Φυσικά και δε συμφωνώ με τους 12-13 κόμβους του καπτα Μάκη.


Για μένα προσωπικά πάνω από τους 18 κόμβους! Χθές έστειλα ένα αμάξι στην Κρήτη (Ηράκλειο), ουδέποτε με την ΛΑΝΕ για Ηράκλειο δεν έκανα το ταξίδι πάνω από 15 ώρες και χθες το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ έκανε 19 ώρες και 20 λεπτά! Προγραμματισμένη άφιξη στο Ηράκλειο 05:50 και έφτασε 09:20.. 3,5 ώρες καθυστέρηση!!!

----------


## thanos75

> Δηλαδή φίλε μου ποιά είναι η ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα για σένα σε μια άγονη γραμμή; Φυσικά και δε συμφωνώ με τους 12-13 κόμβους του καπτα Μάκη.


 Τουλάχιστον 17 μίλια την ώρα και πάν'απ'όλ με συνέπεια στην τήρηση των δρομολογίων

----------


## giannisk88

Εχεις δίκιο φίλε Θάνο με αυτό που λές και στην απάντηση που μου έδωσες, και στην ταχύτητα που αναφέρεις παραπάνω.
Δεν γνώριζα οτι επιδοτείται η γραμμή!
Και μάλιστα με πολλά χρήματα!!!
Αν είναι έτσι αλλάζει εντελώς το θέμα!!!
Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την ενημέρωση

----------


## dimitris

Στο ΝΜΔ μεθορμυσε το "Νταλιανα"

----------


## scoufgian

> Στο ΝΜΔ μεθορμυσε το "Νταλιανα"


 μπα εφαγε πορτα προσωρινα.........

----------


## hsw

είναι λίγο αναποφάσιστη. θα διαλέξει τι θα κάνει τελικά? τώρα ξαναγυρνάει...

----------


## captain 83

Τελικά έδεσε στον Νέο Μώλο κατα τις 8 κ μισή.

----------


## thanos75

> Εχεις δίκιο φίλε Θάνο με αυτό που λές και στην απάντηση που μου έδωσες, και στην ταχύτητα που αναφέρεις παραπάνω.
> Δεν γνώριζα οτι επιδοτείται η γραμμή!
> Και μάλιστα με πολλά χρήματα!!!
> Αν είναι έτσι αλλάζει εντελώς το θέμα!!!
> Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την ενημέρωση


 Να'σαι καλά Γιάννη

----------


## xidianakis

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ?? ΘΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ-ΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΑ??:?:

----------


## thanos75

> ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ?? ΘΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ-ΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΑ??:?:


 Ουδείς ξέρει! Ο Αγούδημος τον τελευταίο καιρό ασκεί μια μάλλον "παρελκυστική" πολιτική, και δεν διάγει και τις καλύτερες μέρες του.  Πάντως νομίζω πως το Νταλιάνα μέσα στην εβδομάδα που μας έρχεται έχει δρομολόγιο για άγονη Δωδεκανήσων (Λειψοί-Σύμη).  Όσο για την άγονη Salonica-Κυκλάδες-Κρήτη, δεν υπήρχε μέσα στις υποψήφιες γραμμές του διαγωνισμού του Μαρτίου, και νομίζω πως γενικά καμία εταιρεία μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει ενδιαφερθεί.  Ίσως μόλις πλησιάσει το καλοκαίρι να υπάρξει κάποια ανάθεση

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η ακτοπλοια ειναι για τον καπτα μακη ο ερωτας του και το παθος του και για αυτο , προσωπικα πιστευω οτι πλεον δεν βρισκεται στο χωρο μονο για το κερδος.Το μονο καλο απο αυτη τη χειμερια ναρκη της GA Ferries ειναι τετοιες φωτο γιατι τα βαπορια της GA παντα ταξιδευαν ολο το χρονο!

033.JPG

----------


## xidianakis

kanena neo apo thn kuria mas h' apo thn milenara:?::?::?:

----------


## opelmanos

> kanena neo apo thn kuria mas h' apo thn milenara:?::?::?:


Αγνωσται οι βούλαι Αγούδημου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Νταλιανα στον πειραια μια φωτο ποτισμενη με το σινιαλο της ναυτικης αυτης εταιρειας που ελπιζουμε τα καλυτερα παλι για αυτην
negative (519).jpg

----------


## fourtounakis

:Confused: exw paratirisei oti i tsiminieres tou daliana me tou milena diaferoun se kapoia meri.einai i idea mou?gia deite paidia.nomizw ekei me tis mple riges diaforopoiountai kapws.

----------


## nickosps

Ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε Ben! Σε ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## opelmanos

> exw paratirisei oti i tsiminieres tou daliana me tou milena diaferoun se kapoia meri.einai i idea mou?gia deite paidia.nomizw ekei me tis mple riges diaforopoiountai kapws.


 Εχω την εντύπωση ότι στα γράμματα είναι η διαφορά

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Νταλιάνα, αφήνοντας πίσω τον ντόκο του λιμανιού της Τήνου...
daliana.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> F/B Νταλιάνα, αφήνοντας πίσω τον ντόκο του λιμανιού της Τήνου...


 ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ και σπανιοτατη. Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ωραια φωτο ευχαριστουμε πολλι!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> F/B Νταλιάνα, αφήνοντας πίσω τον ντόκο του λιμανιού της Τήνου...
> daliana.jpg


Παρα πολυ καταπληκτηκη φωτο ελπιζω να υπαρχουν και αλλες φανταζομαι!

----------


## dimitris!

Τέλεια φώτο από Νταλιάνα στα καλά της...

----------


## xidianakis

γνωριζει κανενας ποια γραμμη θα παρει το βαπορι φετος??

----------


## vinman

Λίγο πιο δίπλα απο την αδερφή της,κοντά στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο περιμένει και η Νταλιάνα...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38884


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38885

----------


## gtogias

Η Νταλιάνα επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά με την συνοδεία/βοήθεια δύο ρυμουλκών το Νοέμβριο του 2006

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Η Νταλιάνα επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά με την συνοδεία/βοήθεια δύο ρυμουλκών το Νοέμβριο του 2006


Γιατι αραγε με σινοδεια ρυμουλκον ξερεις?

----------


## xidianakis

γνωριζει κανεις ποτε τελικα θα ξεκινησει δρομολογια και για που?

----------


## opelmanos

Σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια του ΥΕΝ το πλοίο αύριο στις 17:00 θα πραγματοποιήσει το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για:Πάτμο-Λειψούς -Λέρο -Κάλυμνο -Κω-Σύμη-Ρόδο.

----------


## xidianakis

> Σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια του ΥΕΝ το πλοίο αύριο στις 17:00 θα πραγματοποιήσει το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για:Πάτμο-Λειψούς -Λέρο -Κάλυμνο -Κω-Σύμη-Ρόδο.


καιρος ηταν να κανει κανενα δρομολογιο να γυμναστει λιγακι!!! αρα αν παρει αυτη την γραμμη η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, την γραμμη ηρακλειο-κυκλαδες-θεσ/νικη θα την παρει η ΜΙΛΕΝΑ?

----------


## fourtounakis

:Confused: Pantws sto systima tis FORTHCrs den provlepetai to dromologio.Genika den emfanizei tpt apo ga ferries.

----------


## nickosps

> Pantws sto systima tis FORTHCrs den provlepetai to dromologio.Genika den emfanizei tpt apo ga ferries.


Ούτε το site της εταιρείας είχε κάτι τέτοιο στις κρατήσεις. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν είναι ενημερωμένο...

----------


## thanos75

> Σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια του ΥΕΝ το πλοίο αύριο στις 17:00 θα πραγματοποιήσει το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για:Πάτμο-Λειψούς -Λέρο -Κάλυμνο -Κω-Σύμη-Ρόδο.


 Και το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ που έκανε μέχρι τώρα το δρομολόγιο πού θα πάει?

----------


## DAFEL

ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΑΖΕΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΝΥΧΤΕΡΙΝΟ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣ ΟΚ.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΣΤΙΣ 26/3/2002
Pict20020326.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Να υποθέσω ότι θα κάνει και το δρομολόγιο της Πέμπτης που έκανε το Μαρίνα ( Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη ) ??????

----------


## thanos75

> Να υποθέσω ότι θα κάνει και το δρομολόγιο της Πέμπτης που έκανε το Μαρίνα ( Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη ) ??????


 Ναι φίλε μου, μόλις μπήκα στο site του YEN και Πέμπτη βράδυ στις 22.00 το πλοίο έχει αναχώρηση για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σίκινο-Φολέγανδρο-Θήρα-Ανάφη

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DALIANA το αποχαιρετουμε απο το ρομιλντα στις 12 τα μεσανυκτα για την αγονη

romilda 17-3-2007 (310).JPG

----------


## nickosps

Ωραία νυχτερινή φωτογραφία! Και στα λευκά!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Tι θα γινει τελικα θα κανει το δρομολογιο αυριο ??Παντος στο open seas δεν το εχει :Confused:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Tι θα γινει τελικα θα κανει το δρομολογιο αυριο ??Παντος στο open seas δεν το εχει


Δεν νομίζω να γίνει το δρομολόγιο γιατί η ΠΝΟ (Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία) προκήρυξε απεργία ,για περισσότερα φίλε μου δες εδώ

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Δεν νομίζω να γίνει το δρομολόγιο γιατί η ΠΝΟ (Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία) προκήρυξε απεργία ,για περισσότερα φίλε μου δες εδώ


Σε ευχαριστω πολλι για τιν ενιμεροσι ..Αλα τι να πω πια αυτι δεν παιζονται  :Confused:

----------


## xidianakis

λοιπον... συμφωνα με το υεν, η ομορφη ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ θα κανει το δρομολογιο της την κυριακη στις 15.00.. πηγη: http://info.yen.gr/page.php?id=1288#

----------


## marsant

Η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ η ατελειωτη ξεκιναει την Πεμπτη στις 22.00 για Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σικινο-Φολεγανδρο-Σαντορινη-Αναφη.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ η ατελειωτη ξεκιναει την Πεμπτη στις 22.00 για Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σικινο-Φολεγανδρο-Σαντορινη-Αναφη.


marsant που το ειδες αυτο στο site του υπουργιου??Γιατι στο open seas δεν μου βγαζει τιποτα ...Ασε το υπουργιο μιν το κιτας εκει κανουν δισφιμισι του αγουδιμου  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marsant

Ναι στο site του ΥΕΝ το εγραφε αλλα νομιζω οτι αυτη την φορα το εχουν περασει σωστα γιατι μετα τις 10 Ιουνιου ξεκινανε τα πλοια της εταιριας.

----------


## xidianakis

> Ναι στο site του ΥΕΝ το εγραφε αλλα νομιζω οτι αυτη την φορα το εχουν περασει σωστα γιατι μετα τις 10 Ιουνιου ξεκινανε τα πλοια της εταιριας.


κανονικα ειχε 2 δρομολογια αυτη την εβδομαδα.. το ενα για την αγονη, προγραμματισμενο αυριο (για λειψους κτλ.) το οποιο δεν θα γινει, και το δευτερο ειναι προγραμματισμενο την πεμπτη, οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε ο φιλος μας ο marsant(παροναξια..κτλ)...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Ναι στο site του ΥΕΝ το εγραφε αλλα νομιζω οτι αυτη την φορα το εχουν περασει σωστα γιατι μετα τις 10 Ιουνιου ξεκινανε τα πλοια της εταιριας.


Μακαρι.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DAFEL

ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΑΠΟ 16 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΝ 5 ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΤΟΥ ΟΕΧΘΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΝΕ.ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΚΟΜΗ.

----------


## em_84

Καλησπέρα!!! Δλδ θα κάνει δυο διαφορετικά δρομολογια την ίδια εβδομάδα (σύμφωνα με το ΥΕΝ)?

----------


## xidianakis

> Καλησπέρα!!! Δλδ θα κάνει δυο διαφορετικά δρομολογια την ίδια εβδομάδα (σύμφωνα με το ΥΕΝ)?


συμφωνα με το ΥΕΝ, την παρασκευη το ειχε βαλει σε 2 δρομολογια (για την τριτη 9-6-09 και 11-6-09), αλλα χθες που το κοιταξα παλι ειχε μονο το δρομολογιο της πεμπτης 11-6!

----------


## em_84

Σήμερα όμως το ΥΕΝ μας δίνει: 
http://info.yen.gr/page.php?id=1288
1)11/06/2009 *22:00*ΠΑΡΟ, ΝΑΞΟ, ΙΟ, ΣΙΚΙΝΟ, ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ, ΘΗΡΑ, ΑΝΑΦΗΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑGA FERRIES
2) 13/06/2009 *15:00*ΠΑΤΜΟ, ΛΕΙΨΟΙ, ΛΕΡΟ, ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟ, ΚΩ, ΣΥΜΗ, ΡΟΔΟΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑGA FERRIES

----------


## Karavostasis

Το site του ΥΕΝ,ολο το διαστημα της απεργιας στα πλοια της GA Ferries,δεν εχει σταματησει να ''χρεωνει'' τη Νταλιανα με διαφορα δρομολογια. Οποτε ας κρατησουμε μια ''πισινη'' και ας περιμενουμε καποια επισημη ανακοινωση.

----------


## xidianakis

τελικα το δρομολογιο της θα το κανει αυριο η κ. ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ?

----------


## marsant

Τελικα δεν θα γινει το δρομολογιο της Νταλιανας αυριο.

----------


## xidianakis

οχχχχ!!! κακο αυτο!! η εταιρια δεν πηγαινει καθολου καλα!! αφου ακυρωνει το ενα δρομολογιο πισω απο το αλλο!!........

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νταλιανα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

daliana.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

πολυ ομορφη φωτο! μου αρεσει πολυ με τα ασπρα!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DALIANA εξω απο τη σικινο το σεπτεμβριο του 2007


7-8 sep 2007 (275).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο εν πλω και απο καλη οπτικη γωνια!

----------


## xidianakis

η φωτο ειναι απο οταν εκανε την αγονη ηρακλειο- θεσ/νικη, που επιανε σικινο κ φολεγανδρο??

----------


## opelmanos

Η Νταλιανάρα στα λευκά.Προσεγγίζοντας τη Μυτηλήνη.Ιούνιος 2004

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45093

----------


## opelmanos

Παραμονή στη Μυτιλήνη:Ιούλιος 2008
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45094

----------


## MILTIADIS

ποσες ακομα θα μας δειξεις σημερα??εχω αρχισει να ζαλιζομαι:lol::lol:τελεια η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ,με την παλια καλη της φορεσια.συνεχισε να ανεβαζεις μανο.δεν παιζεσαι! :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

Η Ντάλια στη ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ πέρυσι

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45105

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45107

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45108

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο ρε φίλε με τις φωτογραφίες σου!

----------


## xidianakis

πολυ καλες οι φωτος.. ενας φιλος μου απο τη ναξο μου ειπε οτι η Νταλιανα θα κανει φετος τη γραμμη απο ηρακλειο προς: σαντορινη, ιο, παροναξια..... τα υπολοιπα δεν τα ξερω αλλα θα μαθω συντομα!

----------


## nkr

Για το μονο πραγμα που πρεπει να καμαρωνει ο Μακης ειναι οτι τα πλοια του εχουν γυρισει ολο το Αιγαιο.

----------


## xidianakis

> Για το μονο πραγμα που πρεπει να καμαρωνει ο Μακης ειναι οτι τα πλοια του εχουν γυρισει ολο το Αιγαιο.


....και την αδριατικη!!:wink::grin:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> ....και την αδριατικη!!:wink::grin:


Σωστοτατος!Ροδανθη ,το 1993, Μιλενα , Νταλιανα, ελλαδα- ιταλια και ρομιλντα 2000-1 πηγαινε κεφαλλονια

----------


## nkr

Που πηγαινει η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ με 9.9 κομβους?

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Που πηγαινει η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ με 9.9 κομβους?


 μαλλον προς σποραδες μερια για να πιασει δουλεια!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Ξανοίχτηκε πολύ γρήγορα όμως...:???:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45484

----------


## xidianakis

> μαλλον προς σποραδες μερια για να πιασει δουλεια!!


με τα οσα εχω ακουσει, το πιο πιθανον ειναι να παει θεσ/νικη. αν δν παει η νταλιανα, θα παει η αδερουλα της -μιλενα-.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ηρθε η ωρα να παμε στα παλια λημερια με βαπορι λεω να το επιχειρησω!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Παντως αν ερθει Βολο μαλλον θα έχετε ρεπορταζ. Εγώ ετοιμάζω τη μηχανη

----------


## xidianakis

> Ηρθε η ωρα να παμε στα παλια λημερια με βαπορι λεω να το επιχειρησω!


δηλαδη εννοεις πως αν κανει την γραμμη ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη θα κανεις ολοκληρο το δρομολογιο?

----------


## xidianakis

σε ποσες ωρες θα φτασει θεσ/νικη με την ταχυτητα που εχει τωρα?

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

στο ΑΙS λεει προορισμος ΑΛΟΝΝΗΣΟΣ και αφιξη 11.30 αυριο .μετα που θα παει ?

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Βρήκα στο Openseas δρομολόγιο!! απο Αλόννησο -Αγνώντα - Σκιάθο - Αγ.Κων/νο στις 17.20
http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...27&Submit.y=19

----------


## xidianakis

> Βρήκα στο Openseas δρομολόγιο!! απο Αλόννησο -Αγνώντα - Σκιάθο - Αγ.Κων/νο στις 17.20
> http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...27&Submit.y=19


εχει μονο ενα δρομολογιο περασμενο. το εψαξα μεχρι και 15 μερες μετα και δεν εχει τπτ.. μαλλον θα ειναι ενα τοπικο δρομολογιο μεχρι να μπει στο προγραμμα του...

----------


## Leo

Πάει και δεν πάει ... που θέλει να πάει δεν ξέρω, λέει Αλόνησο πάντως!

daliana.JPG

----------


## xidianakis

> Πάει και δεν πάει ... που θέλει να πάει δεν ξέρω, λέει Αλόνησο πάντως!
> 
> daliana.JPG


φιλε ΛΕΟ, σε καμια ωρα θα παρω τηλ τα κεντρικα της εταιριας για να δω για ενα δρομολογιο και θα ρωτησω και για την νταλιανα, να μας λυθει η απορια!!:wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Παντως οπου και αν παει καλα ταξιδια να εχει.Αυτο που δν καταλαβα ειναι θα δουλεψει σαν επιβατιγο,σαν φορτηγο πλοιο ή,σαν παμε με τη βαρκα για ψαρεμα?Μα τι ταχυτητες ειναι αυτες? :Razz:

----------


## xidianakis

το δρομολογιο του θα ειναι: Αγ. Κων/νο, σκιαθο, σκοπελο, αλονησσος.

----------


## marsant

Ρε παιδια αμαν ποια με αυτες τι ταχυτητες.Δεν κανει δρομολογιο το βαπορι ξεκολατε!Καλα κανει και παει με τοσο.Οταν ξεκινησει δρομολογιο τοτε να πειτε οτι θελετε οχι ομως και τωρα ελεος πια!

----------


## opelmanos

Μάγκες θα συμφωνήσω με τον Μarsant δεν είναι ανάγκη να το κατακρίνουμε από τώρα.΄Ταξιδεύει κενό φορτίου και δεν θέλουν να ζορίσουν τις μηχανές πρώτη μέρα.Ας κάνουμε λίγο υπομονή να ξεκινήσει το δρομολόγιο του κανονικά και βλέπουμε

----------


## nickosps

Και που να δεις κάτι σχόλια για "σούργελα" στο θέμα του Εξπρες Αφροδίτη... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, αλλά προσωπικά εγώ δεν έχω εκφραστεί με αρνητικά σχόλια για οποιοδήποτε καράβι... :Sad:

----------


## Vortigern

Οτι πειτε κυριοι.Θα περιμενω..!8-)

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Περάστηκαν στο σύστημα τα δρομολογια του ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ μέχρι 17 Ιουλίου.
κάθε μερα απο Αγ.Κων/νο -Σποράδες . Το πλοιο ομως δεν θα πιανει στη χώρα Σκοπέλου αλλα στον Αγνώντα .

----------


## DAFEL

ΑΜΑΝ ΡΕ VORTIGERN ΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΥΓΜΑΧΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΑΓΩΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΨΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΜΑΚΗ.ΜΙΑ  ΣΟΥ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ΜΙΑ ΤΟ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΧΤΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΦΕΡΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΦΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## speedrunner

> Ρε παιδια αμαν ποια με αυτες τι ταχυτητες.Δεν κανει δρομολογιο το βαπορι ξεκολατε!Καλα κανει και παει με τοσο.Οταν ξεκινησει δρομολογιο τοτε να πειτε οτι θελετε οχι ομως και τωρα ελεος πια!


Τώρα που ξεκίνησε και πάει με 10,4 μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε!!!!!




> ΑΜΑΝ ΡΕ VORTIGERN ΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΥΓΜΑΧΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΑΓΩΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΨΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΜΑΚΗ.ΜΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ΜΙΑ ΤΟ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΧΤΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΦΕΡΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΦΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΛΕΟΣ



Όπως ακριβώς το είπες ΧΘΕΣ, αυτά είναι πλοία του ΧΘΕΣ και εμείς ζούμε στο σήμερα :Cool:

----------


## marsant

> Τώρα που ξεκίνησε και πάει με 10,4 μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε!!!!!


 
Μην ανχωνεσαι φιλε μου και μην στεναχωριεσαι, μιας και ειδες με τι ταχυτητα παει υπαρχουν και αλλες επιλογες που ειναι τα ταχυπλοα.

----------


## nickosps

Ρε Μαρίνο μην χαλιέσαι! ¶λλωστε για αυτό υπάρχει και η !πληθώρα! επιλογών! Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς αρχίζουμε και ανεβαίνουμε... Με 12,8 αυτή τη στιγμή, και ήταν και πόσο καιρό σε ακινησία!:wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νταλιανα*...στην Τηνο.
Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ

NTALIANA.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Βρε παιδιά αυτά τα βαπόρια όπως κι αν πηγαίνουν δε φταίνε αυτά, έτσι θέλει ο εφοπλιστής τους και όσο παλιά κι αν είναί, έχουν γράψει ιστορία στην Ελλάδα και έχουν βοηθήσει πολύ τα νησιά και εν πάση περιπτώση κανένα βαπόρι δεν πρέπει να το δυσφιμίζουμε έτσι άσχημα γιατί όλα έχουν μια ιστορία και έχουν και φανς που πληγώνονται..

----------


## Vortigern

> ΑΜΑΝ ΡΕ VORTIGERN ΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΥΓΜΑΧΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΑΓΩΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΨΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΜΑΚΗ.ΜΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ΜΙΑ ΤΟ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΧΤΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΦΕΡΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΦΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΛΕΟΣ


Αυτα η το πλοιο που τα καταφερνει καλα στις φουρτουνες του χειμωνα μου εφερναν να φαω.?Οσο για το αν θελω να καταστρεψω το Μακη σκοτηστικα ας κανει οτι θελει.Και για να μη λες εχω πει και παλιοτερα οτι η Ροδανθη μου αρεσει οπως και το Δημητρουλα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Αναμφισβήτητα το πλοίο έχει γράψει ιστορία *ΑΛΛΑ* όπως με πληροφόρησαν η διαφορά τιμής του ναύλου με το HIGHSPEED1 είναι μικρότερη των 5
Η διαφορά δε ώρας από ΑΓ.ΚΩΝ/ΝΟ για ΑΛΟΝΝΗΣΟ (σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια) είναι η πιο κάτω :

HIGHSPEED 1 09:30 - 13:10 = 3 ω 40 λ
ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ 10:00 - 16:00 = 6 ω 00 λ *

Κατόπιν αυτού ο καθένας αποφασίζει με ποιο θα πάει.
Πάντως εμείς που τον άλλο μήνα πάμε διακοπές Αλόννησο το HIGHSPEED θα πάρουμε.

* Το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ εκτελεί το ίδιο δρομολόγιο σε διαφορετικά ωράρια αλλά πάντα κάνει 6 ώρες για Αλόννησο βάσει των δρομολογίων

----------


## τοξοτης

Μερικές ακόμη λεπτομέριες :

ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ (αεροπορικού τύπου καθίσματα) 40,80 ευρω
HIGHSPEED 1 (οικονομική θέση) 44,00 ευρώ 
Διαφορά τιμής 3 ευρω & 20 λεπτά

ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ (αυτ/το >4.5μ)  96,00 ευρώ
HIGHSPEED   ""     ""        108,50 ευρω
Διαφορά τιμής 12 ευρώ & 50 λεπτά

Επί πλέον (συμφωνα με το site GA) το πλοίο δε διαθέτει ανσανσέρ και κυλιόμενες σκάλες. Γεγονός σημαντικό πιστεύω τη σημερινή εποχή.

----------


## passage

Παιδιά φτάνει πια η κοροιδεία του κύριου Αγούδημου. Τα πλοία αυτά είναι ένα αίσχος. Φτάνουν πια και οι κατρεγαριές. Και ποιος φαντάρος δε δηκαιούτε καμπίνα σύμφωνα με το νόμο??? Την έχει? Ντροπή και αισχος.. :Confused:

----------


## nikosnasia

> Μερικές ακόμη λεπτομέριες :
> 
> ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ (αεροπορικού τύπου καθίσματα) 40,80 ευρω
> HIGHSPEED 1 (οικονομική θέση) 44,00 ευρώ 
> Διαφορά τιμής 3 ευρω & 20 λεπτά
> 
> ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ (αυτ/το >4.5μ)  96,00 ευρώ
> HIGHSPEED   ""     ""        108,50 ευρω
> Διαφορά τιμής 12 ευρώ & 50 λεπτά
> ...


Η ΜΟΝΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΝΩ ΤΟ HIGHSPEED ΟΧΙ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ ΑΕΡΑΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΗΛΙΟΣ ΑΥΡΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΙΜΑ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΜΑΣ. ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΜΕ HIGHSPEED ΑΙΟΛΟ ΚΛΠ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΑ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΣΕ ΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΦΘΑΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΜΙΛΕΝΑ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ΚΛΠ.

----------


## passage

> Η ΜΟΝΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΝΩ ΤΟ HIGHSPEED ΟΧΙ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ ΑΕΡΑΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΗΛΙΟΣ ΑΥΡΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΙΜΑ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΜΑΣ. ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΜΕ HIGHSPEED ΑΙΟΛΟ ΚΛΠ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΑ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΣΕ ΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΦΘΑΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΜΙΛΕΝΑ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ΚΛΠ.


 Φίλε nikosnasia συγνώμη για την έκφραση αλλά ούτε αυτά θεωρούντε πλοία. Και καλό θα είναι σιγά σιγά να πάνε για καρφιτσούλες...

----------


## τοξοτης

Φίλε μου 3 ευρώ διαφορά για σχεδόν 3 ώρες δεν παίζεται με τίποτα.

Τώρα αν θέλεις μπορείς να μου γνωρίσεις σε ποια κατηγορία να κατατάξω τα HIGHSPEED  μιας και τα διέγραψες από πλοία.

Τέλος θέλω να μου πείς αν ξέρεις πόσες φορές , σε κανονικές συνθήκες , δεν έχει εκτελεσθεί δρομολόγιο ή έχει καθυστερήσει δρομολόγιο πλοίων τύπου ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ , ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ κ.α. και πόσες των HIGHSPEED

----------


## nikosnasia

> Φίλε μου 3 ευρώ διαφορά για σχεδόν 3 ώρες δεν παίζεται με τίποτα.
> 
> Τώρα αν θέλεις μπορείς να μου γνωρίσεις σε ποια κατηγορία να κατατάξω τα HIGHSPEED  μιας και τα διέγραψες από πλοία.
> 
> Τέλος θέλω να μου πείς αν ξέρεις πόσες φορές , σε κανονικές συνθήκες , δεν έχει εκτελεσθεί δρομολόγιο ή έχει καθυστερήσει δρομολόγιο πλοίων τύπου ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ , ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ κ.α. και πόσες των HIGHSPEED


ΣΤΑ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΟ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΟ (ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ)

----------


## nickosps

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και πάρα πολύ ωραίο να ακούγονται εκφράσεις του στυλ "να πάνε για καρφιτσούλες"...Ήμαρτον δηλαδή...Όλοι να υποστηρίζουμε και να προσπαθούμε για άλλα πλοία να μην πάνε για scrap και να υπάρχουν κάποιοι που να το εύχονται αυτό για τις αδερφές Μιλένα-Νταλιάνα. Και να μην θυμηθώ τα σχόλια όλων μας για τα πλοία της Hellas Ferries που πήγαν για "καρφιτσούλες" και πόσο ωραία θα ήταν να είναι ακόμα κοντά μας. Είμαι στο forum γιατί θεωρώ ότι μου αρέσουν τα πλοία.Ακόμα και στο Mega Express Five αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν θα μπορούσα να του ευχηθώ να πάει για scrap μόνο και μόνο επειδή το έκαναν έκτρωμα! Πραγματικά κρίμα...Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα...

----------


## passage

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και πάρα πολύ ωραίο να ακούγονται εκφράσεις του στυλ "να πάνε για καρφιτσούλες"...Ήμαρτον δηλαδή...Όλοι να υποστηρίζουμε και να προσπαθούμε για άλλα πλοία να μην πάνε για scrap και να υπάρχουν κάποιοι που να το εύχονται αυτό για τις αδερφές Μιλένα-Νταλιάνα. Και να μην θυμηθώ τα σχόλια όλων μας για τα πλοία της Hellas Ferries που πήγαν για "καρφιτσούλες" και πόσο ωραία θα ήταν να είναι ακόμα κοντά μας. Είμαι στο forum γιατί θεωρώ ότι μου αρέσουν τα πλοία.Ακόμα και στο Mega Express Five αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν θα μπορούσα να του ευχηθώ να πάει για scrap μόνο και μόνο επειδή το έκαναν έκτρωμα! Πραγματικά κρίμα...Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα...


 Συγνώμη φίλε.. Ίσως να έχεις δίκιο αλλά αυτά τα βαπόρια δεν εξηπυρετούν σε κάτι.

----------


## marsant

> Συγνώμη φίλε.. Ίσως να έχεις δίκιο αλλά αυτά τα βαπόρια δεν εξηπυρετούν σε κάτι.


Φιλε μου εσυ εισαι μαλον λαθος αυτα τα πλοια πολυ απλα πανε εκει που δεν πανε τα αλλα....

----------


## nikosnasia

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και πάρα πολύ ωραίο να ακούγονται εκφράσεις του στυλ "να πάνε για καρφιτσούλες"...Ήμαρτον δηλαδή...Όλοι να υποστηρίζουμε και να προσπαθούμε για άλλα πλοία να μην πάνε για scrap και να υπάρχουν κάποιοι που να το εύχονται αυτό για τις αδερφές Μιλένα-Νταλιάνα. Και να μην θυμηθώ τα σχόλια όλων μας για τα πλοία της Hellas Ferries που πήγαν για "καρφιτσούλες" και πόσο ωραία θα ήταν να είναι ακόμα κοντά μας. Είμαι στο forum γιατί θεωρώ ότι μου αρέσουν τα πλοία.Ακόμα και στο Mega Express Five αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν θα μπορούσα να του ευχηθώ να πάει για scrap μόνο και μόνο επειδή το έκαναν έκτρωμα! Πραγματικά κρίμα...Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα...


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΑ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΣΑΠΦΩ , ΤΟ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ, ΤΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ΚΛΠ ΚΛΠ. ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΑ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΑ ΣΥΓΧΩΡΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΑΘΩ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΣΑΝ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ. ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ Η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΙΣΩΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΜΕΙΝΩ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ. ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ 1993 ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΑ ΤΟ ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ 6!!!!!!! ΩΡΕΣ ΑΝΤΙ ΤΟΥ CATAMARAN.

----------


## despo

Αλλοίμονο στα πλοία που όργωσαν ολόκληρο το Αιγαίο, εξυπηρέτησαν χιλιάδες κόσμο, να τα ξορκίζουμε με αυτό τον τρόπο. 
Ντροπή και παλι ντροπή ! Είναι τελείως διαφορετικό θέμα οι επιλογές της εταιρείας να θέλει να μαζέψει φράγκα μετα τη περίοδο 'νηστείας' απο το να
στέλνουμε ενα πλοίο στο πυρ το εξότερον.

----------


## passage

Μα ρε παιδιά πρέπει να κοιτάμε και το καλό της Ελληνικής ναυτιλίας. Μην είμαστε οπισθοδρομικοί.

----------


## DeepBlue

ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.ΛΙΓΑ ΜΙΛΑΚΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑΜΕ. :Wink:

----------


## τοξοτης

Προσωπικά ποτέ δε κατηγόρησα τα πλοία , άλλωστε όπως είπα <έγραψαν τη δική τους ιστορία> ΑΛΛΑ ο χρόνος είναι σκληρός σε όλα τα πράγμα έμψυχα και άψυχα.
Ναι και μένα μου αρέσουν τα συμβατικά πλοία (πέρυσι που πήγα Σάμο προτίμησα το Νήσος Μύκονος από το ταχύπλοο Καλλίστη αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για πλοίο σύγχρονο και καθαρό ) και βέβαια θα με πάνε όταν τα άλλα λόγω καιρού δε μπορούν ΑΛΛΑ να είναι πλοία σύγχρονα και ανθρωπινά.

----------


## noulos

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΩΡΑΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ HS1 ΜΟΥ ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑΣ!!!
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ, ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΟΥ JETFERRY, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΓΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! :x

----------


## DeepBlue

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα γι'αυτό εξάλλου και τα καινούργια εχουν πιασει παντού.Εχουν όμως και τα παλαιότερα τη γοητεία τους.Αν τα πρόσεχαν και λίγο περισσότερο...

----------


## iliaskexrias

παντως εγω θα πω σε ολους τους φιλους μου που θα κατεβουνε σκιαθο φετος απο αγιο κωνσταντινο

ουτε απ'εξω απο τον αγουδημο μην περασετε

ουτε απ' εξω..............

εγω ξερω περα απο ολα τα αλλα που προσφερει η ναυτιλια και ολοι οι  ναυτικοι κανουνε λειτουργημα....
βεβαιως διοτι εαν δεν υπηρχανε αυτοι τοτε πολλες ζωες θα ειχανε χαθει στα νησια μας....

απορω με εφοπλιστες τυπου αγουδημου που ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΝΕ!!!!! οτι το 2009 μπορεις να κοροιδευεις για να οικονομας...

ελεος.... το νταλιανα μια χαρα καραβαρα ειναι μια χαρα λεω εγω.. και τα φορτηγα θα εξυπηρετηθουν και ολον τον αυγουστο θα υπαρχουνε επιτελους εισιτηρια για να πας και να φυγεις απο σποραδες...

αλλα ρε αγουδημε γιαυτο ρε δεν σε λυπαμαι οτι και να σου παει στραβα 
τοσσα χρονια κοροιδεια με το τζετ φερρυ(που να το κανει ο θεος γρηγορο) τετοιο ξυλο και φασαριες εξω απο τους πρακτορες για το ποτε θα φυγει ο κοσμος απο το νησια στις σποραδες γιατι ρε ανθρωπε δεν εβαζες τοτε το νταλιανα που εχει και γκαραζ να οικονομας??? δικαια και ολοι να ειναι χαρουμενοι???

ΜΑΥΡΟ ΘΑ ΦΑΣ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΜΑΥΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ
..................................................  ................................

----------


## owner

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ.ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΘΥΜΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΔΙΩΞΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ  ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΕ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ ΑΥΤΟΣ .ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΡΙΞΕΙ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΑ....

----------


## xidianakis

> ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ.ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΘΥΜΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΔΙΩΞΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ  ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΕ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ ΑΥΤΟΣ .ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΡΙΞΕΙ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΑ....


οι επιβατες μπορουν να δειξουν αδιαφορεια... τα φορτηγα ομως???

----------


## xidianakis

με 14.3 αυτη την ωρα η νταλιανα ανοιχτα του βολου!!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> με 14.3 αυτη την ωρα η νταλιανα ανοιχτα του βολου!!


 Του Βολου  ?? δεν περνα τοσο κοντα απο Βολο για να παει Αγ.Κων/νο

----------


## captain 83

Στην Αργυρόνησο μάλλον εννοεί, στον δίαυλο των Ωρεών. Και για την ιστορία το μεσημέρι από Αγνώντα Σκοπέλου προς Αλόννησο από 10,4 μέχρι 10,6.

----------


## Speedkiller

Καποιος το τραβάει σίγουρα!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: :mrgreen:

----------


## naftopoulo

Η DALIANA μας ενα χειμωνιατικο πρωινο του 2004 στο Βαθυ της Σαμου!!

DSC002771.jpg

DSC002791.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> Η DALIANA μας ενα χειμωνιατικο πρωινο του 2004 στο Βαθυ της Σαμου!!


πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες!! μπραβο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DALIANA στο βαθυ της σαμου το χειμωνα του 2007.Λιγο μετα φυγαμε για καρλοβασι, φουρνους, αγιο κυρηκο πειραια με πολυ κακο καιρο στο δρομο

samos 10 mar 07 (29).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DALIANA χειμερινη προσεγγιση στον αγιο κυρηκο στο μολαρακι.Αφιερωμενη στο nautopoulo και ασφαλως στον λατρη της καριας και των θαλασσιων σπορ silver 23

samos 10 mar 07 (193).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DALIANA στο αφιλοξενο για πλοια <λιμανι> των φουρνων. Αφιερωμενη στο nautopoulo και βεβαια στον λατρη της περιφεριας σαμοικαριας silver 23 :Wink: 


samos 10 mar 07 (187).JPG

----------


## xidianakis

> DALIANA στο αφιλοξενο για πλοια <λιμανι> των φουρνων. Αφιερωμενη στο nautopoulo και βεβαια στον λατρη της περιφεριας σαμοικαριας silver 23
> 
> 
> samos 10 mar 07 (187).JPG


φιλε ben bruce, φανταστικες οι φωτογραφιες σου! μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ οι προσεγγισεις -ειδικα τη νυχτα-.. και παλι μπραβο!

----------


## naftopoulo

Φιλε BEN BRUCE οι φωτογραφιες ειναι καταπληκτικες. Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση και επιφυλασσομαι....! :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

Ναυτοπουλο και μπεν -το νεο δίδυμο στις φώτο ικαροσαμίας!!!
Το μολάκι να πουμε οτι είναι ένας μικρός μώλος που δένουν τα τουριστικά για φουρνους -πατμους και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις τα ''μεγαλα '' της γραμμης ικαροσαμίας οταν έχει καιρο

----------


## Eng

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και πάρα πολύ ωραίο να ακούγονται εκφράσεις του στυλ "να πάνε για καρφιτσούλες"...Ήμαρτον δηλαδή...Όλοι να υποστηρίζουμε και να προσπαθούμε για άλλα πλοία να μην πάνε για scrap και να υπάρχουν κάποιοι που να το εύχονται αυτό για τις αδερφές Μιλένα-Νταλιάνα. Και να μην θυμηθώ τα σχόλια όλων μας για τα πλοία της Hellas Ferries που πήγαν για "καρφιτσούλες" και πόσο ωραία θα ήταν να είναι ακόμα κοντά μας. Είμαι στο forum γιατί θεωρώ ότι μου αρέσουν τα πλοία.Ακόμα και στο Mega Express Five αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν θα μπορούσα να του ευχηθώ να πάει για scrap μόνο και μόνο επειδή το έκαναν έκτρωμα! Πραγματικά κρίμα...Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα...


Αγαπητε μου φιλε τα βαπορια τα πανε οι ΑΝΤΡΕΣ που ειναι μεσα σ'αυτα. Ετσι λοιπον εγω θα πω πως θα πρεπει να σκεφτομαστε τη ασφαλεια αυτων που τα ταξιδευουν και των επιβαινώντων. Κάποτε εκανα κάποιες επιθεωρησεις - μερικοι εδω το γνωριζουν και ξερουν γιατι μιλαω - σε πλοια της ακτοπλοϊας, οποτε για το που πρεπει να πανε εχω την αποψη μου και ειναι καθαρα προσωπικη. Και γω εχω ερωτα για τα βαπορια αλλά μηπως τελικα ειμαστε ερωτετμενοι με τους αθλους τους?? Και αθλος σημαινει ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ!! Η λεξη Superferry II δεν λεει τιποτα, Καπτα Τζωρτζης ομως τι? Ειναι η ψυχη του βαποριου. Supeerferry II απλά ενα βαπορι - καποιοι τονοι διαμορφωμενης λαμαρινας - το πρωτο ομως ηλιοβασιλεμα με την κοπελια μας στο καταστρωμά του απο Ραφηνα προς Ανδρο τι ειναι??? ΜΑΓΕΙΑ! Αυτο σημαινει πλοιο, Ναυτικος + Αναμνησεις. Ομως η λαμαρινα..πρεπει να αλλάζει γιατι φθηρεται και καμια φορα αν δεν το προσεξουμε εγκαιρα χανουμε και Ναυτικους και μαζευουμε ασχημες αναμνησεις...
Οποτε τωρα σου λεω πως ΘΑΥΜΑΖΩ τους ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ / ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΟΥΣ πιότερο ακόμα και απο του Ποντοπορους, οπως επίσης την Αναμνησεις μου σ'αυτα,  και οχι τα πλοια / σιδερα! Και αν και Αυτοι..οι πισογραφιαδες στις ναυτιλιανες ειχαν τον ιδιο σεβασμο θα περναν καραβια σαν τα Ιθακη. 

Ρε παιδια γμτ συγνωμη....αϊ στο καλό μου πάλι....δεν θελω να εκφραζω τις θεσεις και ζητω ξανα συγνωμη που το εκανα, αλλά για οσους με ξερους θα καταλαβουν, απλά πρεπει καπου καπου να υπάρχει και αυτη η αποψη..

Και πάλι συγνωμη που παραφερθηκα και εγινα το...κακο παιδι ο ENG.

----------


## plori

Πολύ καλά τα λές, συμφωνω απόλυτα μαζί σου!!!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αγαπητε μου φιλε τα βαπορια τα πανε οι ΑΝΤΡΕΣ που ειναι μεσα σ'αυτα. Ετσι λοιπον εγω θα πω πως θα πρεπει να σκεφτομαστε τη ασφαλεια αυτων που τα ταξιδευουν και των επιβαινώντων. Κάποτε εκανα κάποιες επιθεωρησεις - μερικοι εδω το γνωριζουν και ξερουν γιατι μιλαω - σε πλοια της ακτοπλοϊας, οποτε για το που πρεπει να πανε εχω την αποψη μου και ειναι καθαρα προσωπικη. Και γω εχω ερωτα για τα βαπορια αλλά μηπως τελικα ειμαστε ερωτετμενοι με τους αθλους τους?? Και αθλος σημαινει ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ!! Η λεξη Superferry II δεν λεει τιποτα, Καπτα Τζωρτζης ομως τι? Ειναι η ψυχη του βαποριου. Supeerferry II απλά ενα βαπορι - καποιοι τονοι διαμορφωμενης λαμαρινας - το πρωτο ομως ηλιοβασιλεμα με την κοπελια μας στο καταστρωμά του απο Ραφηνα προς Ανδρο τι ειναι??? ΜΑΓΕΙΑ! Αυτο σημαινει πλοιο, Ναυτικος + Αναμνησεις. Ομως η λαμαρινα..πρεπει να αλλάζει γιατι φθηρεται και καμια φορα αν δεν το προσεξουμε εγκαιρα χανουμε και Ναυτικους και μαζευουμε ασχημες αναμνησεις...
> Οποτε τωρα σου λεω πως ΘΑΥΜΑΖΩ τους ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ / ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΟΥΣ πιότερο ακόμα και απο του Ποντοπορους, οπως επίσης την Αναμνησεις μου σ'αυτα,  και οχι τα πλοια / σιδερα! Και αν και Αυτοι..οι πισογραφιαδες στις ναυτιλιανες ειχαν τον ιδιο σεβασμο θα περναν καραβια σαν τα Ιθακη. 
> 
> Ρε παιδια γμτ συγνωμη....αϊ στο καλό μου πάλι....δεν θελω να εκφραζω τις θεσεις και ζητω ξανα συγνωμη που το εκανα, αλλά για οσους με ξερους θα καταλαβουν, απλά πρεπει καπου καπου να υπάρχει και αυτη η αποψη..
> 
> Και πάλι συγνωμη που παραφερθηκα και εγινα το...κακο παιδι ο ENG.



Κάθε άποψη δεκτή κ σεβαστή αρκεί να μην είναι προσβλητική για άλλα πρόσωπα και να είναι με σωστό τρόπο τεκμηριωμένη!Αν κ δεν συμφωνω πλήρως δεν με ενόχλησε κάτι στα λεγόμενα σου!Κ εχεις δίκιο στο θέμα τις αντικατάστασης!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

χτες στον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο.

daliana.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Το μήνυμά μου είναι ξεκάθαρο... Δεν είμαι ούτε ναυτικός ούτε τίποτα κοντινό σε αυτό...Είμαι κάποιος που μου αρέσουν τα καράβια και για κάποιον λόγο έχω μία ιδιαίτερη συμπάθεια στην G.A. Ferries που δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με το ότι γνωρίζω τον καπτα Μάκη ούτε με τίποτα. Τώρα από κει και πέρα ο καθένας το βλέπει από την σκοπιά του. Μπορείς να με πεις και άσχετο. Εγώ δηλώνω απλά θαυμαστής των καραβιών γι' αυτό και είμαι μέλος αυτού του forum. Και για να μην νομίζεις, θαυμάζω τα πλοία όλων των εταιρειών και γράφω σε όλα τα threads.
Υ.Γ. Πολύ γραφική η φωτογραφία σου Νίκο συνονόματε!

----------


## Eng

> ζητω ξανα συγνωμη που το εκανα,  απλά πρεπει καπου καπου να υπάρχει και αυτη η αποψη..


Νομιζω πως ημουν αρκετα σαφης στο μυνημα μου και στο λόγο που το εγραψα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νταλιανα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ntaliana.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> F/B *Νταλιανα*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> ntaliana.jpg


 Πολυ ωραία φωτο T.S.S APOLLON .Μπράβο !!

----------


## thanos75

> F/B *Νταλιανα*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> ntaliana.jpg


όπως λέμε σαν τον παλιό καλό καιρό!

----------


## north

ξέρει κανείς ποιός είναι ο καπετάνιος  του βαποριού ;

----------


## captain 83

O Aντώνης Δόβας που ήταν και πέρυσι.

----------


## north

φωτογραφίες του cpt Αντώνη
DSC00093.JPG

DSC00095.JPG

DSC00098.JPG

Αντώνη  cpt και στο άλλο

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Στη Θεσσαλονίκη όταν μας επισκέφτηκε το NAVIGATOR OF THE SEAS...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Δεν το πιστεύω!!! Το Νταλιάνα αυτή τη στιγμή με 15,1 κόμβους!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Χθες έφτασε μέχρι 15,8 κόμβους

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

το νταλιάνα επιχειρεί εδώ και 5 λεπτά να αράξει στο λιμάνι της Σκοπέλου...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DALIANA bar πρωτης θεσεως

daliana (4).JPG

----------


## gtogias

> DALIANA bar πρωτης θεσεως
> 
> daliana (4).JPG


Δικάιως λοιπόν καμαρώνει ο καπτά Μάκης για την επανάσταση που έφερε στην ακτοπλοϊα με τα πλοία αυτά.

Κανά μιλάκι ακόμη να τους άφηνε να τα πάνε και βέβαια λίγη συνέπεια δεν έβλαψε ποτέ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eτσι ακριβως ειναι gtogias οπως τα λες!Και οι φωτο δεν ειναι του 1990 αλλα του 2007 οποτε βλεπουμε οτι υπαρχει μεριμνα για της συντηρηση των εσωτερικων χωρων.Σε αντιθεση με καποια σχολια τυπου δεν ειχε σαπουνι ή δεν ειχε μαξιλαρι κτλ.Δηλαδη αν στο αυτοκινητο σου πχ δεν εχεις χαλακι στο πορτμπαγκαζ ειναι αχρηστο?


daliana (5).JPG

----------


## xidianakis

εχω περασει ατελειωτες ωρες στα ταξιδια μου μεσα στην ομορφη Νταλιανα και την αδερφουλα της. και πιστεψτε με, οτι με μια γενηκη συντηρηση θα την ζηλευουν πολλα ταχυπλοα..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> εχω περασει ατελειωτες ωρες στα ταξιδια μου μεσα στην ομορφη Νταλιανα και την αδερφουλα της. και πιστεψτε με, οτι με μια γενηκη συντηρηση θα την ζηλευουν πολλα ταχυπλοα..


E! ενταξη μη τα ισοπεδονεις και ολα

----------


## xidianakis

> E! ενταξη μη τα ισοπεδονεις και ολα


ξεχασα μια διευκρινηση! δεν εννοω απο αποψη ταχυτητας αλλα απο την πλευρα της ανεσης των χωρων, του γκαραζ και το ταξιδι που κανει ενα συμβατικο οταν εχει καιρο σε αντιθεση με το ταχυπλοο που πηγαινει σαν καρυδοτσουφλο με ενα 7αρι.. ευχαριστω για την πρατηρηση σου, ben.

----------


## Vortigern

> ξεχασα μια διευκρινηση! δεν εννοω απο αποψη ταχυτητας αλλα απο την πλευρα της ανεσης των χωρων, του γκαραζ και το ταξιδι που κανει ενα συμβατικο οταν εχει καιρο σε αντιθεση με το ταχυπλοο που πηγαινει σαν καρυδοτσουφλο με ενα 7αρι.. ευχαριστω για την πρατηρηση σου, ben.


 
Συγκρινης εντελως 2 ανομοια πραγματα :Razz:

----------


## xidianakis

> Συγκρινης εντελως 2 ανομοια πραγματα


το ξερω vortigern.. αλλα οσο να 'ναι, το ταξιδι που κανει ενα καλο συμβατικο δεν το κανει το ταχυπλοο!:wink::grin:

----------


## xidianakis

παντως η απουσια των ΜΙΛΕΝΑ κ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, στις κυκλαδες, ειναι εμφανης!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Xidianaki για σένα!!¶φιξη της ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑΣ στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50390

----------


## xidianakis

> Xidianaki για σένα!!¶φιξη της ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑΣ στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50390


σ' ευχαριστω αρτεμη.. να υποθεσω πως ειναι απο τον καιρο που εκανε την γραμμη ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη!?.. οπως κ να εχει το θεμα σ' ευχαριστω..

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> σ' ευχαριστω αρτεμη.. να υποθεσω πως ειναι απο τον καιρο που εκανε την γραμμη ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη!?.. οπως κ να εχει το θεμα σ' ευχαριστω..


Ναι απο εκείνη την περίοδο έιναι..

----------


## xidianakis

μηπως υπαρχει φωτογραφικο υλικο απο τα νεα λημερια της ομορφης κυριας??

----------


## τοξοτης

Η κυρία ήταν και είναι όμορφη *ΑΛΛΑ* κάποτε και οι κυρίες ξεκουράζονται (έφτασε σχεδόν τα *40* 1970) και δε ζορίζονται να πάσουν τα 15

----------


## τοξοτης

> το ξερω vortigern.. αλλα οσο να 'ναι, το ταξιδι που κανει ενα καλο συμβατικο δεν το κανει το ταχυπλοο!:wink::grin:


Λίγο καθυστερημένα αλλά να προσθέσω ότι ταχύπλοο με την ευρεία έννοια δεν είναι μόνο το ΧΑΙ ΣΠΙΝΤ ( 34 Kn )  αλλά και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ (28 Kn ) σύμφωνα με την HSW.
Πίστεψε με , πέρυσι γυρίζαμε από Σάμο με ένα 8+ (σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα ενός αξ/κού που ρώτησα) και δε καταλάβαμε σχεδόν τίποτα (Ε! σε καράβι είμαστε αν δε κουνήσει και λίγο τι γούστο έχει)

----------


## iliaskexrias

παντως φετος εδω πανω στις σποραδες εδωσε τεραστιες λυσεις 
στα 3 νησια μας λογο γκαραζ και μακαρι και του χρονου να ειναι κοντα μας..

απο αγιο κωσταντινο κανεις δεν εμεινε στα νησια χωρις εισητηριο
μια μερα πριν μια μετα ολοι βολευτηκαν 

πρωτη φορα μετα απο 5 χρονια.....

----------


## τοξοτης

> παντως φετος εδω πανω στις σποραδες εδωσε τεραστιες λυσεις 
> στα 3 νησια μας λογο γκαραζ και μακαρι και του χρονου να ειναι κοντα μας..
>  ..................................................  ..............................................
> ...


Όσο παρακαλάμε και ευχόμαστε να έχουμε και του χρόνου *40χρονα* καράβια των *13 kn* σε γραμμές τόσο οι<*ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΕΣ>* θα ταξιδεύουν κάνοντας σχεδόν το διπλάσιο χρόνο απ' ότι κάνει ένα σύγχρονο καράβι.
Είπαμε *ΚΑΡΑΒΑΡΑ* το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ στην εποχή της αλλά ας ξεκουραστεί *40*χρόνια δουλεύει.

Κάτι τώρα για αστείο
Τον Ιούλιο ήμουν Αλόννησο ατού *Βότση.*
Το Σάββατο λοιπόν που είχε διανυχτέρευση η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ στο *Πατητήρι* μέχρι της 05:00 της Κυριακής που έφυγε τη βγάλαμε στα μπαλκόνια μη μπορώντας να κοιμηθούμε από το θόρυβο των μηχανών της.

----------


## iliaskexrias

οκ φιλε τοξοτη..

δρομο το νταλιανα του χρονου ........!!!!!!

να ανεβασουνε στις σποραδες το διαγορα για καλοκαιρι απο αγιο κωσταντινο(οποτε χρειαζετε θα βαραει και διπλο)

το παναγια θαλλασινη απο θεσσαλονικη απο ιουνιο καθημερινα
και ιουλιο αυγουστο ανετα με την ταχυτητα του κανει διπλα για να βολευτουνε ολοι (εκτος απο το πληρωμα)

και φερτε επιτελους στο βολο το μπλου σταρ ιθακη για διπλα δρομολογια το καλοκαιρι να τελειωνουμε με τα προβληματα.....

αυτην την λυση μονο βλεπω εγω τιποτα αλλο.....
επιτελους να μπορουνε ολοι να βρουνε εισητηριο με το αυτοκινητο τους στις σποραδες 
και τα φορτηγα και οι νταλικες να μπορουνε να τροφοδοτουνε αμεσα....

----------


## τοξοτης

Κατ' αρχή εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ ούστ.
Ουστ δεν έχω πεί σε σκύλο θα πω για ένα καράβι με τέτοια προσφορά.
Απλά να ξεκουραστεί είπα μετά 40χρόνια

Μακάρι να σας φέρουν πλοία σαν τα BLUE STAR και ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΛΑΣΙΝΗ.

Παραθέτω δύο σχετικά αποσπάσματα που ψάρεψα στα διαδίκτυο 


*"Με μπαλώματα και σκουριές στο πλοίο "ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ""*
10:00 7/8/2009
Πηγή: Troktiko
 
KATAΓΓΕΛΙΑ"Πρόκειται απο τα πιο άθλια πλοία που κυκλοφορούν στο Αιγαίο. Όταν ακόμα είμασταν φοιτητές στη Σάμο και αναγκαστικά ταξιδεύαμε με αυτό γιατί δεν υπήρχε άλλο (Τεράστιο πρόβλημα οι...συγκοινωνίες για Ικαρία - Σάμο) προετοιμαζόμασταν ψυχολογικά για κρουαζιέρα.Μάλιστα το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο κατέχει και το ρεκόρ χρόνου 6 ωρών μεταξύ Εύδηλου και Καρλοβάσου,που με οποιοδήποτε άλλο πλοίο δεν είναι πάνω απο 1 45 λεπτά καθώς ταξίδευε με μία μηχανή.Τώρα όσον αφορά την τιμή του εισητηρίου για Σκιάθο που είναι και πιο κοντά από την Σκόπελογια τα φθηνά εισητήρια κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 30 και 40 ευρώ ανεξάρτητα από το ποιό πλοίο κάνει το δρομολόγιο.Τελείως παράλογο αν αναλογιστούμε τα μίλια που απέχει ο ¶γιος Κωνσταντίνος από τις Σποράδες.Κάντε μια σύγκριση τιμών-απόστασης με Χίο , Κρήτη , Σάμο , Λέσβο κλπ"ANAΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ
http://www.inews.gr/60/me-balomata-kai-skouries-sto-ploio-ntaliana.htm

    2. GA-FERRIES-FAIRY-TALES
  Για να αντιληφθείτε το σημερινό θέμα, αυτό θα μπορούσε να τιτλοφορείται… “66 ώρες στο Νταϊλιάνα”. Διότι τόσο διαρκεί επισήμως το ταξίδι Θεσσαλονίκη – Ηράκλειο – Θεσσαλονίκη.
Το υπέροχο αυτό “ταχύπλοο” αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης στις 23.59 (ουάου ακρίβεια) της 30ης Απριλίου και έχει αναμενόμενη ώρα άφιξης στην Κρήτη τις 07.30 της 2ας Μαίου. Τι πιο πρωτότυπο από το να περάσεις την Πρωτομαγιά στο Νταλιάνα;
Παρέχεται η δυνατότητα κατασκευής πρωτομαγιάτικου στεφανιού από φύκια και κοράλια, αλλά και για τους ιδεολόγους προβλέπεται σχετική πορεία από την πρύμνη έως την πλώρη. Δηλαδή το Νταλιάνα μετατρέπεται προσωρινά σε… θωρηκτό Ποτέμκιν.
Σε 66 ώρες ταξιδιού αναγκαστικά οι επιβάτες θα γευματίσουν περί τις 8 φορές. Τι πιθανότητες υπάρχουν με τόσα απανωτά ρίσκα να μην πάθεις τροφική δηλητηρίαση;
Όπως συμβαίνει με όλα τα ελληνικά πλοία, ξεκινώντας από τη Θεσσαλονίκη θα είναι σχεδόν καθαρό πλοίο. Μετά από 33 ώρες, μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου θα διαφέρει ελάχιστα από τη χωματερή των Ταγαράδων.
Αν κάποιος στις διακοπές ψάχνει για “επαφές τρίτου τύπου” με το άλλο –ή το ίδιο- φύλλο, σε 66 ώρες προλαβαίνεις να φλερτάρεις, να κατακτήσεις, να διακορεύσεις, να κάνεις δεσμό, να χωρίσεις και να κατέβεις από το πλοίο με νέο σύντροφο…
Φροντίστε να πάρετε αρκετές μέρες αδείας 1ον για να προλάβετε να δείτε από την Κρήτη κάτι παραπάνω από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου…
Και 2ον διότι αν το Νταϊλιάνα πάθει καμιά βλάβη –που αποτελεί κανόνα για τα πλοία του Αγούδημου- θα έρθει να σας φορτώσει… η Δημητρούλα.
Το μεγάλο δράμα είναι όταν περιμένεις το πλοίο από ενδιάμεσο σταθμό και συνήθως το σφάλμα μεταξύ της επίσημης ώρας επιβίβασης με την πραγματική είναι + (ποτέ πλην) 3 -12 ώρες.
http://gaios.wordpress.com/2007/04/2...s-fairy-tales/

----------


## τοξοτης

Δες και αυτό

http://www.gaferries.gr/index.php?op...d=34&Itemid=73

Όπως βλέπεις , σύμφωνα με τη GA , το πλοίο ούτε ΑΣΑΝΣΕΡ έχει ούτε ΚΥΛΙΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΚΑΛΕΣ άρα προβληματικό έως απαγορευτικό πρώτα για ΑΜΕΑ ,για ηλικιωμένους , για άτομα με κινητικά προβλήματα ή προβλήματα υγείας

----------


## Ellinis

> οκ 
> αυτην την λυση μονο βλεπω εγω τιποτα αλλο.....
> επιτελους να μπορουνε ολοι να βρουνε εισητηριο με το αυτοκινητο τους στις σποραδες 
> και τα φορτηγα και οι νταλικες να μπορουνε να τροφοδοτουνε αμεσα....


Η λύση φίλε iliaskexrias δεν είναι να ανακυκλώνουμε τα όποια σύγχρονα καράβια έχουμε από γραμμή σε γραμμή. 
Το έχουμε ξαναγράψει πολλές φορές -και όχι μόνο εμείς- οτι η λύση είναι να λειτουργήσει σωστά το θεσμικό πλαίσιο της ακτοπλοϊας. Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες καράβια που θα μπορούσαν να φέρουν έλληνες ή ξένοι στις Σποράδες ή αλλού. Αλλά κανείς δεν θα φέρνει όσο γουστάρουμε τα χάλια που ζούμε χρόνια και χρόνια πια. 
Γιατί αν δεν τα γουστάραμε κάτι δεν θα είχαμε κάνει?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Όσο λοιπόν δεν τολμάει κανείς να επενδύσει στην Ελλάδα τόσο θα κυκλοφορούν τα υπερήλικα ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ κλπ, δίνοντας βεβαίως τις όποιες λύσεις.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Η λύση φίλε iliaskexrias δεν είναι να ανακυκλώνουμε τα όποια σύγχρονα καράβια έχουμε από γραμμή σε γραμμή. 
> Το έχουμε ξαναγράψει πολλές φορές -και όχι μόνο εμείς- οτι η λύση είναι να λειτουργήσει σωστά το θεσμικό πλαίσιο της ακτοπλοϊας. Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες καράβια που θα μπορούσαν να φέρουν έλληνες ή ξένοι στις Σποράδες ή αλλού. Αλλά κανείς δεν θα φέρνει όσο γουστάρουμε τα χάλια που ζούμε χρόνια και χρόνια πια. 
> Γιατί αν δεν τα γουστάραμε κάτι δεν θα είχαμε κάνει? 
> 
> Όσο λοιπόν δεν τολμάει κανείς να επενδύσει στην Ελλάδα τόσο θα κυκλοφορούν τα υπερήλικα ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ κλπ, δίνοντας βεβαίως τις όποιες λύσεις.


Ακριβως οπως τα λες ειναι Ellinis.Η κατρακυλα εχει ξεκινησει 10 χρονια τωρα.Αν ρωτησεις στις σποραδες ακομα αναπολουν τα πυκνα δρομολογια με τα μικρα πλοια του νομικου, που εδιναν ζωη στα νησια δημιουργοντας και μια ατυπη κυκλοφορια μεταξυ τους .Ο καπτα μακης εβαλε ενα συνχρονο βαπορι εκει βγαζοντας ισα ισα τα λεφτα του.Φετος λογω των γνωστων προβληματων εβαλε το νταλιανα με τα ωραια ντεκ και σαλονια με μικρη ομως ταχυτητα.Του χρονου που δεν θα ειναι ,υποθετικα, να δουμε αυτοι που δεν τους πολυαρεσει πως θα ταξιδευουν.Ας κανουν λοιπον απο φετος κρατησεις για του χρονου, και οι ΑΜΕΑ να σκαρφαλωνουν στα φτερα των δελφινιων και οχι απο την ραμπα που διαθετει το νταλιανα.Ειναι καλυτερα για ολους!!!

----------


## xidianakis

συμφωνω με τον μπεν.. μπορει το νταλιανα κ το καθε νταλιανα να μην εχουν δρομο, ειναι ομως ανετα βαπορια...

----------


## MILTIADIS

πιστευω οτι η αποψη του Ellinis τα λεει ολα..οταν εμεις οι ιδιοι συντηρουμε τετοιες καταστασεις,πως ειναι δυνατον να αναβαθμιστει η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια μας?οταν καταργειται ενας νομος(35ετια)που ασχετως αν ηταν καλος η' κακος,απο μονος του θα αποτελουσε κινητρο και θα ασκουσε μετρο πιεσης για ανανεωση των στολων τι περιμενουμε?οταν βλεπουμε πλοια αξιοπρεπη οπως το σαρδηνια βερα να φευγουν απο τα ελληνικα νερα πως αντιδραμε?με το να λεμε''ελα μωρε τωρα,ενα κουτι ηταν,σιγα το πλοιο''?!,το υπουργειο τι εκανε?..

δε λεω το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ειναι ενα* πανεμορφο* πλοιο,ισως το πιο ομορφο αυτης της γενιας,ειναι ανετο μεσα κτλ,αλλα οταν απο τα 40 χρονια που κουβαλαει στις ''πλατες''του εχει καταντησει να κινειται με ταχυτητες μοτορσιπ θα πρεπει να ειμαστε ικανοποιημενοι?

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

εκτος απο την ηλικια του νταλιανα οι τιμες ειναι εξωφρενικες!!
απο αγ. κων/νο για σκιαθο 29,70 ευρω οταν το highspeed 1, στο ιδιο δρομολογιο, η economy ειναι 32,00 και το παναγια θαλασσινη απο βολο στα 25,00!!!!!ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ακριβως οπως τα λες ειναι Ellinis.Η κατρακυλα εχει ξεκινησει 10 χρονια τωρα..............................................  ............ 
> ..................................................  ................................................να δουμε αυτοι που δεν τους πολυαρεσει πως θα ταξιδευουν.Ας κανουν λοιπον απο φετος κρατησεις για του χρονου, και οι ΑΜΕΑ να σκαρφαλωνουν στα φτερα των δελφινιων και οχι απο την ραμπα που διαθετει το νταλιανα.Ειναι καλυτερα για ολους!!!


 

Πιστεύω ότι είναι λάθος σύγκριση.
Δε μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ με ένα ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ.
Θα το συγκρίνουμε με ένα BLUE STAR η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ , που θέλει και ο φίλος *Iliaskexrias* , που και ΡΑΜΠΑ έχουν και ΑΣΑΝΣΕΡ έχουν ή ΚΥΛΙΟΜΕΝΕΣ σε σύγκριση με το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ που μόνο ΡΑΜΠΑ έχει (το ότι δεν έχει ασανσέρ ή κυλιόμενες δε το λέω εγώ η GA στην ιστοσελίδα της το λέει)

¶ντε που λες μπήκε το ΑΜΕΑ ή το ηλικιωμένο άτομο ή και τελικά τα φορτωμένα με παιδιά και μπαγκάζια άτομα από τη ράμπα του ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ μετά πως πάνε επάνω ??????

----------


## φανούλα

Αν η ηλικία του πλοίου είναι ανάλογη με την τιμή τότε καλά κάνουν:mrgreen:!!! Έρε τι θα ακούσω τώρα.....

----------


## nikosnasia

Καλός θα ήταν αυτός ο συνδιασμός γιατι έτσι το εισητήριο Μυτιλήνη Πειραιάς θα ήταν ίδιο με το Πειραιάς Αίγινα.

----------


## iliaskexrias

παντως πλακα στην πλακα εαν ειχε μηχανες το νταλιανα για ταχυτητα 19-20 μιλια λουλουδι θα ηταν απο αγιο κωσταντινο...

αλλα εδω στις σποραδες εχουμε μαθει στις φαπες και στις κλωτσιες οποτε αδερφια μην μας λυπαστε εμας...

ετσι και αλλιως ο λαος το λεει!!!!!!!!!!

ο καθε ενας ΟΤΙ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ...

παντως το νταλιαναρα φετος οτι και να λεμε παιδια φετος βοηθησε αφανταστα τα νησια μας.......

και ειναι και ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ.........

----------


## τοξοτης

> παντως πλακα στην πλακα εαν ειχε μηχανες το νταλιανα για ταχυτητα 19-20 μιλια λουλουδι θα ηταν απο αγιο κωσταντινο...
> 
> αλλα εδω στις σποραδες εχουμε μαθει στις φαπες και στις κλωτσιες οποτε αδερφια μην μας λυπαστε εμας...
> 
> ετσι και αλλιως ο λαος το λεει!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ο καθε ενας ΟΤΙ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ...
> 
> παντως το νταλιαναρα φετος οτι και να λεμε παιδια φετος βοηθησε αφανταστα τα νησια μας.......
> ...


 
Φίλε μου , θα παραφράσω αυτό που είπες ότι λέει ο λαός και θα πω : Ότι ζητάει ο καθένας παίρνει , ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΕΣ θέλετε ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΕΣ θα παίρνετε.
Όσο για τις φάπες και τις κλωτσιές ......... με 3 Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ και 5-6 ταχύπλοα φαίνεται δεν έχετε δει άλλα νησιά που κάνουν 2-3 μέρες να δουν καράβι.
Όσο για το κουκλάρα ναι θα συμφωνήσω άλλα θυμίζει εκείνο που βλέπουμε μια μεγάλη γυναίκα στο δρόμο και λέμε < τι ωραία γυναίκα στα νιάτα της> αλλά κανείς δε την πλησιάζει γιατί καλύτερη είναι η νέα.
Τέλος θα ευχηθώ του χρόνου να έχετε νεώτερα και καλύτερα καράβια ειδικά το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η γραμμη ειναι τελειως εποχιακη και δεν σηκωνει νεοτευκτα που τα κυνηγανε τα δανεια και οι τοκοι.Αλλο ο νευτοτευκτο του 1968 σκυρος των 60 μετρων και αλλο το AEOLOS EXPRESS 2 που ηθελε να βαλει η ΝΕΛ το 2001,οπου ειχε παρει και αδεια σκοπιμοτητος και καλα.

----------


## Enalia

Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο Ben.
Από την άλλη, νομίζω ότι το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ μια χαρά εξυπηρέτησε την γραμμή των Σποράδων που ήταν φέτος το καλοκαίρι κι έχω την εντύπωση ότι όταν θα δέσει στα μέσα του Σεπτέμβρη, θα λείψει το καράβι από την γραμμή.

Εδώ μερικές φωτογραφίες από το μηχ/σιο. Μπορεί να είναι γερασμένη αρκετά η ωραία κυρία του Αιγαίου, το μηχανοστάσιό της όμως είναι τακτικό και πεντακάθαρο και οι 4 WARTSILA 6R32D την έβγαλαν ασπροπρόσωπη, δίχως πολλά προβλήματα, κοντά 20 χρόνια τώρα.







_...Συνεχίζεται_

----------


## Enalia

_...Συνεχίζεται_

----------


## Enalia



----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ουπς!Λαθος enalia.Oi WARTSILA μπηκαν ολοκαινουργιες το 1990-1 εις αντικατασταση των παλαιων ΜΑΝ.Εκτος αυτου τα δυο βαορια ειχαν παντα μια σταθερη ταχυτητα 17 μιλιων για χρονια.Βεβαια υπαρχει ενα σεναριο, το οποιο το εχω ακουσει απο 3 εγκυρα προσωπα,οτι με τις υπαρχουσες WARTSILA στα καλα τους βγαζουν 20 και κατι.Υπαρχει και μια θρυλουμενη κοντρα ,στα δοκιμαστικα με τις νεες WARTSILA και τον καπτα μακη on board, να τα ριχνει στο APOLLO EXPRESS.Μην ξεχνατε οτι η GA ferries αγαπουσε την ταχυτητα με ιστορικες κοντρες με θρυλους της εποχης τυπου ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ,Παναγια τηνου κτλ.Αυτα βεβαια ειναι λιγοτερο γνωστα στους νεους αλλα εμεις τα βιωσαμε.Ακομα στο μυαλο μας η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ σκιζει τα γαλανα νερα του αιγαιου με 23 μιλια μαζευοντας το παλιο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ.Σημερα αυτος ο ανθρωπος που εβαλε την ακτοπλοια στα μεγαλα σαλονια της πολυτελειας και της ταχυτητας πριν 20 χρονια χλευαζεται.Δεν ειναι κριμα?

----------


## Enalia

Σωστά, Ben, πολύ σωστά. Διόρθωσα τα χρόνια που εξυπηρετούν το πλοίο οι μηχανές του.
Συγνώμη, mea culpa.
Κι έχεις δίκιο και για τις ταχύτητες για τα δυο αδελφά πλοοία. Με το Μιλένα, το '95/'96 πάντως πρόλαβα το 16,5-16,7 σταθερότατο στην Σαμοικαρία που πηγαίναμε τότε με καπετάνιο τον καπτά-Μάνθο τον Μπαλόπητο (καλή του ώρα). Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά 17:00 και άφιξη στο Βαθύ στις 08:00. Σταθερά και άνετα, χειμώνα καλοκαίρι. Υπέροχα ταξίδια.

----------


## marsant

Εγω βιωσει και εγω πολλες κοντρες με τα πλοια του Αγουδημου να κανουν στην κυριολεξια πλακα στα αλλα πλοια της εποχης.Τι να πρωτοθυμηθω?Μια απο τις πολλες που μου εχει μενει ειναι οταν ημουν στη γεφυρα του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ και φευγουμε 5 λεπτα πρωτοι απο την Ναξο για Παρο, και να μας περναει το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ στο φαρο της Παρου(για οσους γνωριζουν) και να μπαινει πρωτο με περιπου 10 λεπτα διαφορα στην παροικια.Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ εποιασε τοτε 20,3(!) με τον καπτα Τρεσο στην γεφυρα, που ομως δεν εφτανε η ταχυτητα του για να κοντραρει στα ισια την ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ που σιγουρα πρεπει να μας περασε με 22+.Οντως ειναι κριμα ο καπτα Μακης να φταιει για ολα τα κακα της ακτοπλοιας, οταν αυτος εδωσε αλλον αερα.Εδωσε ομως και εκεινος αφορμες η αληθεια ειναι αυτη γιατι μετα το 2000 αρχισε να παραμελει τα πλοια του.Οπως και να το κανουμε ειναι απο τους λιγους παραδοσιακους που εχουν μεινει ομως με μεγαλη αγαπη για την θαλασσα και τα πλοια και φυσικα κατεχει το αθλημα στο επακρων.Οσο για το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ειναι πολυ ομορφο βαπορι και κακα τα ψεματα αν και στα 40 ετων καλυπτει ακομα τρυπες, σιγουρα δεν ειναι γρηγορο δεν ειναι νεο, ομως προσφερει μια επιπλεον επιλογη στον επιβατη..

----------


## gtogias

Ίσως όμως η γνώση της ιστορίας της GA καθώς και των πλοίων αυτών να ενοχλεί.

Το συμπέρασμα που βγάζει κανείς σήμερα είναι ότι η εταιρεία δεν ενδιαφέρεται καθόλου ούτε για τον επιβάτη ούτε για τη φήμη της και ενίοτε ούτε για τις υποχρεώσεις της.

Ναι, ο καπετάν Μάκης, η Νταλιάνα και κάποια άλλα πλοία του άλλαξαν το χάρτη και τις συνθήκες της ακτοπλοϊας αλλά αυτό δε μπορεί να αποτελεί άλλοθι δια παντός.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και το βασικοτερο ειναι οτι για ολα τα κακα δεν φταιει ο καπτα μακης και το νταλιανα.Οταν ειχες να αντιμετωπισεις ισους,οπως μεχρι πριν 10 χρονια ,ειχες πολλες πιθανοτητες να δεις τις επενδυσεις σου να αυγατευουν.Οταν μετα το 2000 ειχες να αντιμετωπισεις υπερκολοσους με συνχωνευσεις, δημιουργικες λογιστικες, αορατους επενδυτες καποια στιγμη λες αγαντα.Οι πρωην αντιπαλοι ανεβηκαν στο τρενο που πηγαινε στο πουθενα και σημερα ειναι στο πουθενα.Ο καπτα μακης αντισταθηκε αλα καπτα μακης βγηκε κερδισμενος υπαρχει αλλα.......η ζημια εγινε

----------


## MILTIADIS

αυτα τα τελεταια δεκα χρονια ομως αγορασε 4 καινουρια πλοια τα οποια και ξαναπουλησε..σε ωραιοτατη θεση θα μπορουσε να ητανε αν ειχε κρατησει εστω και δυο απο αυτα..τωρα,ενταξει δεν φταινε και οι κολλοσοι για την καταντια του αγουδημου,διοτι σ αυτη τη χωρα υπαρχουν και αλλες παραδοσιακες ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες οπως endeavor lines,ventouris ferries,η εταιρεια του αδερφου του καπτα μακη,του μιμη(agoudimos lines) οι οποιες και μια χαρα ειναι και αριστα πλοια εχουν στο συνολο τους...ο καπτα μακης εκανε απλα δυο λαθη ι)στηριχτηκε στις αγονες,ιι)θελησε να πλουτισει απο τις αγοραπωλησιες εγ/ογ.

την υγεια του να χει κι απο κει και περα ο,τι αποφασισει ας κανει.
σταματαω το οφ τοπικ μου εδω ομως..

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ίσως όμως η γνώση της ιστορίας της GA καθώς και των πλοίων αυτών να ενοχλεί.
> 
> Το συμπέρασμα που βγάζει κανείς σήμερα είναι ότι η εταιρεία δεν ενδιαφέρεται καθόλου ούτε για τον επιβάτη ούτε για τη φήμη της και ενίοτε ούτε για τις υποχρεώσεις της.
> 
> Ναι, ο καπετάν Μάκης, η Νταλιάνα και κάποια άλλα πλοία του άλλαξαν το χάρτη και τις συνθήκες της ακτοπλοϊας αλλά αυτό δε μπορεί να αποτελεί άλλοθι δια παντός.


Αγαπητέ Gtogias
Δεν ενοχλεί η ιστορία της GA και των πλοίων της αλλά αυτό που είπες εσύ αμέσως μετά :
*<Το συμπέρασμα που βγάζει κανείς σήμερα είναι ότι η εταιρεία δεν ενδιαφέρεται καθόλου ούτε για τον επιβάτη ούτε για τη φήμη της και ενίοτε ούτε για τις υποχρεώσεις της.>*

----------


## xidianakis

στο συστημα ειναι περασμενες οι αναχωρησεις απο αγιο εως 13/9/09. ενας γνωστος μου μηχανικος μεσα απο πλοιο της εταιριας μου ειπε οτι η Νταλιανα θα ειναι μεχρι 20 του μηνα περιπου στη γραμμη.. μετα μαλλον θα κατεβει να αντικαταστισει την Ροδανθη για λιγες μερες για να παει για κατι επισκευες που εχει... απο νοεμβρη κατα 80% θα κανει πειραιας- κυκλαδες ισως και ηρακλειο....ενω απο αρχες του χρονου (ισως και πιο νωρις) θα δουμε και την αδερφουλα της να ταξιδευει παλι!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tα σεναρια ειναι παρα πολλα.Θα δουμε.

----------


## TOM

ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΑΠ'ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΤΕΛΑΙΥΤΑΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ GA FERRIES ΘΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΑΠ'ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΑΣΤΑΘΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ 2 ΠΛΟΙΑ ΑΠ'ΤΗΝ P&O FERRIES TO 1 EK ΤΩΝ 2 ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΥΡΟ ΣΤΑ 180 Μ.ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΑΛΗΘΕΥΕΙΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΗΤΑΝ Σ'ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΛΙΑ

----------


## xidianakis

1.μπεν, οντως τα σεναρια ειναι πολλα, αλλα αυτο που ειπα παραπανω ειναι το πιο πιθανο.. ο κυριος κορμος του δρομολογιου του θα ειναι πειραιας-συρο-παρο-ναξο-ιο-σαντορινη-(ηρακλειο), το βαζω σε παρενθεση γιατι δεν ειναι τοσο σιγουρο οσο τα υπολοιπα.

2.τομ, ο καπτα μακης ετοιμαζεται να φερει δυο νεα πλοια (το εχω αναφερει νομιζω στο θεμα της εταιριας), αλλα τα 3 πλοια (νταλιανα, μιλενα κ' ροδανθη) θα τα κρατησει..

----------


## xidianakis

συμφωνα με τα τελευταια δεδομενα, η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ θα ειναι στον αγιο κων/νο εως τις 15 σεπτεμβρη... μετα κατεβαινει κυκλαδες...

----------


## xidianakis

> H αληθεια ειναι οτι το Δαιδαλος και Ελ Γκρεκο ηταν πολυ καλυτερα.Κυκλοφορησε παντως μια φημη εδω στη Σαντορινη χθες σχετικα με το Νταλιανα οτι φευγοντας απο το Νησι ξεχασε τον δοκιμο πλοιαρχο και το καταλαβανε στο βαπορι και γυρισε πισω και τον πηρανε,και οπως ηταν λογικο εκανε και μια καθυστερηση το πλοιο.Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει παντως το ελεγαν πολλοι.


marsant, λιγο ασχετο απο πλευρας χρονικης περιοδου, αλλα οντως ειχαν ξεχασει τον δοκιμο στο λιμανι! ημουν κ εγω στο πλοιο εκεινη την μερα εχω κ το εισητηριο ακομα (δευτερα 4/8/08. αλλα δεν καθυστερησε το πλοιο απο αυτο το περιστατικο.. το πλοιο μαζευε ακομα την αγκυρα οταν το πηραν χαμπαρι!...

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> 1.μπεν, οντως τα σεναρια ειναι πολλα, αλλα αυτο που ειπα παραπανω ειναι το πιο πιθανο.. ο κυριος κορμος του δρομολογιου του θα ειναι πειραιας-συρο-παρο-ναξο-ιο-σαντορινη-(ηρακλειο), το βαζω σε παρενθεση γιατι δεν ειναι τοσο σιγουρο οσο τα υπολοιπα.
> 
> 2.τομ, ο καπτα μακης ετοιμαζεται να φερει δυο νεα πλοια (το εχω αναφερει νομιζω στο θεμα της εταιριας), αλλα τα 3 πλοια (νταλιανα, μιλενα κ' ροδανθη) θα τα κρατησει..


Συγγνώμη, πού θα βρει τα λεφτά για να φέρει 2 νέα καράβια???? Εδώ δεν έχει να ξαναφέρει στον έλεγχο της εταιρίας το Jetferry ή να κάνει συντήρηση σε μερικά από τα πλοία του! (Anthi Marina, Dimitroula, Romilda...) Πλάκα μου κάνετε???!!!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

Αν αληθεύουν τα παραπάνω φαίνεται ότι έφτασε η ώρα των Κυκλάδων , μετά τις Σποράδες , να αποκτήσουν καράβι με *40χρονη* πείρα , αργό και σταθερό όχι από αυτά τα σύγχρονα τα γρήγορα που σε πάνε σε 3 ώρες αλλά αυτά που κάνουν 6 ώρες.

----------


## xidianakis

ρομιλντα και δημητρουλα να τα βγαλετε απο τα σχεδια σας... κατα 70-80% θα μας αφησουν μεχρι το τελος του χρονου.. 

η ανθη (οπως και η ροδανθη) θα κανει κατι επισκευες και θα επιστρεψει μαλλον απο τελη φλεβαρη- αρχες μαρτη ..
η νταλιανα φαινεται οτι εχει βρει τον δρομο της σε αντιθεση με την αδερφη της που δεν ξερω τι ρολο θα παιξει απο τον επομενο χρονο..
το jetferry εχει καποια προβληματα σχετικα με τα χαρτια του και δεν μπορουν να το ξεκαθαρισουν εως τωρα..

τα πλοια που θα ερθουν (αν ερθουν) δεν θα ειναι νεοτευκτα, αλλα θα ειναι σε καλη σχετικα κατασταση.. το ενα θα ειναι περιπου 140m ενω το αλλο περιπου 170m και θα εχουν δρομο 18-19 knots...

----------


## sea_serenade

Τέλος πάντων, μακάρι ο άνθρωπος να καταφέρει να κάνει ένα καλό ξεκαθάρισμα στην εταιρία του πρώτον και δεύτερον να μπορέσει να φέρει νέα πλοία. Ότι και να λέμε, δεν μπορεί κανείς να αμφισβητήσει το γεγονός οτι 20+ χρόνια προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του στους κατοίκους των νησιών μας, ασχέτως αν είναι περισσότερο ή λιγότερο "ποιοτικές". Είναι κρίμα να ξαναδούμε εταιρία με μεγάλη ιστορία να κατεβάζει τόσο άδοξα την αυλαία της.

----------


## timios

Από ένα πρόσφατο ταξίδι στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

----------


## DimitrisT

Η Νταλιάνα δεμένη στο λιμάνι του Αγ. Κωνσταντίνου χτεσινή φωτογραφία.
DSCF2186.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> Η Νταλιάνα δεμένη στο λιμάνι του Αγ. Κωνσταντίνου χτεσινή φωτογραφία.
> DSCF2186.jpg


πολυ ομορφη φωρο! μας εχει λειψει απο το νοτιο αιγαιο!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή αναχώρηση της Νταλιάνας από Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο.Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο xidianakis αλλά και σε όλους τους φίλους της Νταλιάνας.

----------


## xidianakis

σ' ευχαριστω παρα πολυ dimitrisT. ειναι υπεροχη!

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε μας DimitrisT!

----------


## thanos75

> Η Νταλιάνα δεμένη στο λιμάνι του Αγ. Κωνσταντίνου χτεσινή φωτογραφία.
> DSCF2186.jpg


 Χμμμ...εξωτερικά δείχνει σε καλή κατάσταση.

----------


## DimitrisT

4/9 H Νταλιάνα αναχωρεί από τον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο .Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους του πλοίου.
DSCF2217.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως φαίνεται στις φωτο του dimitris T, αλλά και σε αυτή και αυτή που ανέβασα σήμερα στο γκάλερυ, ο καπτά Μάκης έκανε σκόντο στις μπογιές... Μέχρι τη μέση τα ύφαλα είχαν βαφτεί μπλέ και πιο μπροστά είχαν μείνει άβαφα κόκκινα όπως ήταν πέρσι. 
Έτσι όποιος το βλέπει μπαίνοντας το θεωρεί περιποιημένο αλλά άμα το προσέξεις από το πλάι φαίνεται κάπως παράταιρο.
Να και το φαινόμενο από κοντά...
Image1.jpg 

Τα ίδια και στο αδελφάκι του που το είδα πριν κάνα μήνα με την πρύμνη φρεσκοβαμμένη και είπα κούκλα! προχθές το είδα από πλώρα και στεναχωρήθηκα...

----------


## xidianakis

> Όπως φαίνεται στις φωτο του dimitris T, αλλά και σε αυτή και αυτή που ανέβασα σήμερα στο γκάλερυ, ο καπτά Μάκης έκανε σκόντο στις μπογιές... Μέχρι τη μέση τα ύφαλα είχαν βαφτεί μπλέ και πιο μπροστά είχαν μείνει άβαφα κόκκινα όπως ήταν πέρσι. 
> Έτσι όποιος το βλέπει μπαίνοντας το θεωρεί περιποιημένο αλλά άμα το προσέξεις από το πλάι φαίνεται κάπως παράταιρο.
> Να και το φαινόμενο από κοντά...
> Image1.jpg 
> 
> Τα ίδια και στο αδελφάκι του που το είδα πριν κάνα μήνα με την πρύμνη φρεσκοβαμμένη και είπα κούκλα! προχθές το είδα από πλώρα και στεναχωρήθηκα...


μπορει να μην εχουν προλαβει να τελειωσουν το βαψιμο!

----------


## Enalia

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες οι τελευταίες, ευχαριστούμε.

Και απ' ότι φαίνεται, εντός των ημερών θα το δούμε στον Πειραιά, σε αντικατάσταση -προφανώς- του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ. Για να δούμε τί θα πει το σημερινό ΣΑΣ.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Αυτή την ώρα κατεβαίνει προς τον Πειραιά. Είναι στα ανοιχτά της Κύμης. 
Τέλος τα δρομολόγια από Αγ. Κων/νο για Σποράδες; Πάντως το openseas δίνει ένα ακόμη δρομολόγια από Αγ. Κων/νο προς Σκιάθο - Σκόπελο στις 12-9-2009. Περίεργο. Θα κατέβει και θα ξανανέβει;

----------


## mitilinios

> Αυτή την ώρα κατεβαίνει προς τον Πειραιά. Είναι στα ανοιχτά της Κύμης. 
> Τέλος τα δρομολόγια από Αγ. Κων/νο για Σποράδες; Πάντως το openseas δίνει ένα ακόμη δρομολόγια από Αγ. Κων/νο προς Σκιάθο - Σκόπελο στις 12-9-2009. Περίεργο. Θα κατέβει και θα ξανανέβει;


Το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο για τις 12 του μηνός θα μείνει λογικά ανεκτέλεστο. Για να δούμε ποια θα είναι το μέλλον του πλοίου αλλά και της εταιρείας... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## despo

Για το πλοίο ακούγεται οτι λιαν προσεχώς δρομολογείται στη γραμμή της Σάμου.

----------


## τοξοτης

Να δείς που θα γίνει μάχη μεταξύ Κυκλαδιτών και ΙκαριωΣαμιωτών για το ποιός θα πάρει το 40χρονο καράβι.
Καλά λέει ο λαός <η γριά η κότα έχει το ζουμί>

----------


## nikosnasia

Αναχώρηση από Μυτιλήνη. Για τον opelmanos.
Pict2001153.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Αναχώρηση από Μυτιλήνη. Για τον opelmanos.
> Pict2001153.jpg


Αρχίσανε πάλι τα βαρελότα......

----------


## xidianakis

μηπως εβγαλε καποιο μελος του nautilia, φωτο την Νταλιανα αυτες τις μερες που βρισκεται στον πειραια?

----------


## nikosnasia

Φωτεινό, άσπρο ,αραγμένο στη Μυτιλήνη το 2001.
Pict2001151.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> Φωτεινό, άσπρο ,αραγμένο στη Μυτιλήνη το 2001.
> Pict2001151.jpg


φιλε nikosnasia, μας εχεις τρελανει εδω και 2 μερες με τη Νταλιανα και τη Μιλενα!! πολυ ομορφο το υλικο σου! συγχαριτηρια!

----------


## nikosnasia

Ο opelmanos ζήτησε μερικές φωτό των πλοίων αυτών. "Υπακούοντας" λοιπόν στον Μάνο ανεβάζω μερικές. Εδώ το Daliana με τα νέα του χρώματα στις 10 Δεκεμβρίου 2007.
Pict20071210.JPG

----------


## xidianakis

το πλοιο ειναι με βλαβη στον πειραια.. μηπως γνωριζει κανεις κατι παραπανω??

----------


## despo

Αν και δεν έχω ακριβή ενημέρωση, δεν νομίζω να έχει κάποια βλάβη, απλως τα προβλήματα με το που τελείωσε η καλοκαιρινή περίοδος ειναι και παλι πολλά, οπως χρέη για καύσιμα/ΝΑΤ κλπ., οπότε δεν φαίνεται στον ορίζοντα δυνατή η φημολογούμενη δρομολόγησή του στη γραμμή Ικαρίας-Σάμου.

----------


## xidianakis

ποτε θα ξανακανει δρομολογιο??

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νταλιανα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 073.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

4/9 Η Νταλιάνα αναχωρεί απότο λιμάνι του ¶γιου Κωνσταντίνου.Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.

----------


## nickosps

> 4/9 Η Νταλιάνα αναχωρεί απότο λιμάνι του ¶γιου Κωνσταντίνου.Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.


Ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη!

----------


## nikosnasia

Δέκα χρόνια πριν. 1999.
Pict1999112.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Ευχαριστούμε όλους εσάς για τισ όμορφες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεστε μαζί μας

----------


## opelmanos

> Δέκα χρόνια πριν. 1999.
> Pict1999112.jpg


 Φίλε Νίκο δεν παίζεσαι αυτό μόνο έχω να πώ .

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Η αρχόντισσα ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ σε μία άφιξη της στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου....τότε που ταξίδευε ακόμη......
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66197

----------


## gpap2006

Στη σοσιαλιστικη χωρα που ζουμε :Razz:  δεν υπαρχει ενας εισαγγελεας να συλλαβει τον Αγούδημο?
http://www.tvxs.gr/v25732

----------


## stratoscy

> Η αρχόντισσα ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ σε μία άφιξη της στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου....*τότε που ταξίδευε ακόμη*......
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66197


Δηλαδή τώρα δεν ταξιδεύει?

----------


## stratoscy

¶στε το το μαθα από το βίντεο.Ιδέα δεν είχα.

----------


## xidianakis

> ¶στε το το μαθα από το βίντεο.Ιδέα δεν είχα.


δυστυχως φιλαρακο.. εκει καταντισαμε!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DALIANA στο βαθυ της σαμου

samos 10 mar 07 (123).JPG


Για τους TSS APOLLON , DESPO,xidianakis & τasos @@@

----------


## xidianakis

> DALIANA στο βαθυ της σαμου
> 
> samos 10 mar 07 (123).JPG
> 
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON , DESPO,xidianakis & τasos @@@


ευχαριστουμε ben για το υπεροχο υλικο που μας χαριζεις καθημερινα!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Να'σαι καλα φιλε Ben για την αφιερωση ενος πολυ ομορφου και αγαπητου σκαριου την εποχη που μαζι με τα αδελφακια του,βαμενα ασπρα,προσφεραν τοσα μα τοσα πολλα σε τοσες μα τοσες γραμμες... :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DALIANA με απογορευτικο εξω απο τα γιουρα το 2007

samos 10 mar 07 (219).JPG

Για τους TSS APOLLON ,apostolos, tasos @@@ & thanasis 89

----------


## Tasos@@@

> DALIANA με απογορευτικο εξω απο τα γιουρα το 2007
> 
> samos 10 mar 07 (219).JPG
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON ,apostolos, tasos @@@ & thanasis 89


Τι ειπες τωρα ρε Κωστη....τρομερη φωτο!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DALIANA 1998 εξω απο το τοτε αεροδρομιο προ εποχης separation

σάρωση0044.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> DALIANA 1998 εξω απο το τοτε αεροδρομιο προ εποχης separation
> 
> σάρωση0044.jpg


 Φίλε Κώστα ξαναπροσπάθησε να ανεβάσεις την φωτό γιατί δεν βλέπω κάτι:|

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φιλε Μανο μια χαρα φαινεται η φωτο ισως θελει λιγη ωρα να φορτωσει.Αλλιως κανε ανανεωση.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Για να θυμηθούμε λιγάκι κ την κυρία του Αγούδημου...Νταλιάνα..που στα νιάτα της έκανε θραύση!!!!!Εδώ σε αφιξή της στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου το καλοκαίρι του 2007 προερχόμενη απο Σαντορίνη!!!!!Αφιερωμένες στον xidianaki που τις εχει αδυναμία κ σε όλους σας!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71917

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71918

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71919

----------


## noulos

> DALIANA με απογορευτικο εξω απο τα γιουρα το 2007
> 
> samos 10 mar 07 (219).JPG
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON ,apostolos, tasos @@@ & thanasis 89


ΠΩ ΠΩ ΠΩ ΠΩ ΠΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sg3

τα γιουρα τι/που ειναι?

----------


## noulos

> τα γιουρα τι/που ειναι?


Η εξωτική Γυάρος!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> DALIANA με απογορευτικο εξω απο τα γιουρα το 2007
> 
> samos 10 mar 07 (219).JPG
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON ,apostolos, tasos @@@ & thanasis 89


ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ!!!

----------


## xidianakis

> Για να θυμηθούμε λιγάκι κ την κυρία του Αγούδημου...Νταλιάνα..που στα νιάτα της έκανε θραύση!!!!!Εδώ σε αφιξή της στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου το καλοκαίρι του 2007 προερχόμενη απο Σαντορίνη!!!!!Αφιερωμένες στον xidianaki που τις εχει αδυναμία κ σε όλους σας!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71917
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71918
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71919


ευχαριστω πολυ Αρτεμη! δυστυχως δεν εχω φωτογραφεις απο την ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ για να ανταποδωσω!.. κ' παλι ευχαριστω!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νταλιανα*...Πειραιας 20-12-2009.

DSCN0863.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Κατάπλους στην Τήνο απο Μύκονο, σκαναρισμένο slide
_
daliana_.jpg

_Αφιερωμένο σε όλα τα παλικάρια της παρέας._

----------


## marsant

Φωτογραφια ντοκουμεντο, με την πρωτη του φορεσια και τις πρωτες τσιμινιερες πριν αλλαχτουν, πραγματικα μοναδικη και σπανια να σαι καλα!

----------


## captain

:shock:.....:shock:.........:shock:..........Αυτά είναι...Merci...Merci :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

> _Κατάπλους στην Τήνο απο Μύκονο, σκαναρισμένο slide_
> 
> daliana_.jpg
> 
> _Αφιερωμένο σε όλα τα παλικάρια της παρέας._


:shock:Όντως σπανιότατη φωτογραφία! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαταπληκτικη και πολυ σπανια φωτο by Καρολος που μονο αυτος ξερει!Τοτε η Νταλιανα ειχε τις παλιες κουρασμενες MAN μηχανες

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα το ξημέρωμα στην γνώριμη εδώ και καιρό θέση.....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79153

----------


## opelmanos

> *Σήμερα το ξημέρωμα στην γνώριμη εδώ και καιρό θέση.....*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79153


 Moναδική!!!Η φωτό ενοοώ όπως πάντα βέβαια.Χρησημοποίησες το ψηφιακό ζούμ?

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχω καταλάβει τι παίκτηκε... 5.30 - 6 ώρα το πρωί, λέει ο Μάνος "ουφ, βαριέμαι. Δεν πάω καμιά φυσιολογική βόλτα στο λιμάνι". Να που το έκανε...  :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Moναδική!!!Η φωτό ενοοώ όπως πάντα βέβαια.Χρησημοποίησες το ψηφιακό ζούμ?


...σε ευχαριστώ Μάνο....Οπτικό ζούμ χρησιμοποίησα όπως πάντα...το έχω απενεργοποιημένο το ψηφιακό στις λήψεις...

----------


## erenShip

μπορεί κάποιοι να είχαν δυσαρεστηθεί με αυτό το καράβι και άλλοι να το είχαν αγαπήσει....αλλά όλοι λυπόμαστε που βρίσκεται σε αυτή την κατάσταση... :Sad:

----------


## τοξοτης

*Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία.*

Απ της τελευταίες *Α*ρχόντισσες των Ελληνικών θαλασσών.

Η μεγάλη κυρία (περίπου 40αρα+) πρέπει για μένα ή να αποσυρθεί  ή να μπει κάπου σε μια γραμμή όπου δε θα υπάρχει η σύγκριση είτε με σύγχρονα γρήγορα συμβατικά είτε με ταχύπλοα.
Πιστεύω , παρά την οποιαδήποτε εξυπηρέτηση που παρείχε ήταν σφάλμα η τοποθέτησή της το 2009 στη γραμμή Αγ.Κων/νος - Αλόννησος όπου συναγωνιζόταν σε τιμές τα ταχύπλοα αλλά απ την άλλη αγκομαχούσε να πιάσει ένα 14.
Νομίζω , αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός , μια καλή περίπτωση (αν κινηθεί) είναι η γραμμή των Κυθήρων. Βράδυ θα φεύγει , συναγωνισμός δε θα υπάρχει καλοτάξιδη είναι ..............

----------


## cpt babis

θα το ηθελα στην γραμμη των Κυθηρων αλλα οχι απο Πειραια(καλυτερα να κανω κρουαζιερα.... :Very Happy:  :Surprised: ) αλλα απο Νεαπολη και με τα 11 μιλακια της μια χαρα θα ηταν  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## τοξοτης

Από Νεάπολη και να κάνει τι 
Νεάπολη-Διακόφτη-Αντικύθηρα-Καστέλι ??
Να πηγαίνει και Γύθειο Καλαμάτα ??
Το από Πειραιά (τώρα Κορνάρος) ποιο θα κάνει ??
Μήπως φίλε μου ένα τόσο μεγάλο πλοίο θα ήταν ασύμφορο σαν τοπικό μόνο ??

----------


## opelmanos

*F/B DALIANA*... Φωτογραφημένο από την μανούβρα του Νήσος Χίος !Ώς πότε άραγε θα το βλέπουμε σε αυτή την θέση? :Sad: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82290

----------


## xidianakis

> _Κατάπλους στην Τήνο απο Μύκονο, σκαναρισμένο slide
> _
> daliana_.jpg
> 
> _Αφιερωμένο σε όλα τα παλικάρια της παρέας._


:shock: απιθανη φωτογραφια!

----------


## xidianakis

αναχωρηση απο φολεγανδρο. οταν εκανε το δρομολογιο της θεσ/κης με ενδιαμεσους σταθμους σαντορινη-σικινο-φολεγανδρο-ιο-ναξο-παρο-μυκονο-σκιαθο-θεσ/νικη.
για τους vinman, leo, giovanaut, naxos kai artemis sintixakis


nt.jpg

----------


## Chosen_12

> φωτογραφίες του cpt Αντώνη
> DSC00093.JPG
> 
> DSC00095.JPG
> 
> DSC00098.JPG
> 
> Αντώνη  cpt και στο άλλο


Υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφορά μεγέθους !!! ΧΑΧΑΧΑ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Για τον φίλο μας BEN BRUCE που σήμερα γιορτάζει, απο τον ¶γιο Κωσταντίνο στις 23.08.08... Χρόνια Πολλά Κώστα με υγεία και ότι επιθυμείς.

P1100006daliana.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστω πολυ captain και η συμπτωση ειναι οτι σε αυτα τα νερα εφαγα την ντουφεκια με τα βαπορια και τα σχετικα πριν 35 χρονια.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Τον Απρίλιο στον Πειραιά...* *Για τον φίλο Ben Bruce..!*
*P4236603.JPG*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> *Τον Απρίλιο στον Πειραιά...* *Για τον φίλο Ben Bruce..!*
> *P4236603.JPG*


Eυχαριστω πολυ για την ομορφη φωτο και την αφιερωση

----------


## opelmanos

Το Νταλιάνα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης το 2008 έτοιμο να αναχωρήσει για Λήμνο-Θεσσαλονίκη.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93329

----------


## erenShip

> Το Νταλιάνα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης το 2008 έτοιμο να αναχωρήσει για Λήμνο-Θεσσαλονίκη.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93329


ωραία φωτογραφία μάνο! συγνώμη πόσες ώρες έκανε το Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη?

----------


## mitilinios

> ωραία φωτογραφία μάνο! συγνώμη πόσες ώρες έκανε το Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη?


Περίπου 7 αν θυμάμαι καλά και από Μυτιλήνη 15,5 ώρες για Θεσσαλονίκη. :Cool:

----------


## mike_rodos

*Για τους φίλους που λατρεύουν την Νταλιάνα... 
Στη Ρόδο τον Γενάρη του 2009*

DSCN1110.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Περίπου 7 αν θυμάμαι καλά και από Μυτιλήνη 15,5 ώρες για Θεσσαλονίκη.


17 ώρες Μυτιλήνη-Θεσσαλονίκη !!!Ευτυχώς που δεν το έκανε σε 24, θα είχαν πηδήξει πολλοί στη θάλασσα να πάνε κολυμπώντας .Με 13 μίλια πήγαινε και όποιος ταξίδεψε μου έλεγε τα χειρότερα γι αυτό.Εγώ πάντως και αυτό και το Μιλένα τα συμπαθούσα πάρα πολύ αλλά κάθε πράμα στο καιρό του.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

και σχεδόν 40 ώρες Θεσσαλονίκη Κρήτη..
μη το ξεχνάμε αυτό..

----------


## xidianakis

> και σχεδόν 40 ώρες Θεσσαλονίκη Κρήτη..
> μη το ξεχνάμε αυτό..


υπερβολες! 33,5!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> υπερβολες! 33,5!!!


 Όχι Γιάννης, Γιαννάκης...:mrgreen:

----------


## xidianakis

> Όχι Γιάννης, Γιαννάκης...:mrgreen:


πιστευω καταλαβες οτι το ειπα ειρωνικα!
:grin: :Surprised:  :Cool:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Θυμάμαι ήταν μια φορά να ταξιδεψω μαζί του από Λημνο για Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά τελικά διαλεξαμε να πάμε με τον Αιολο Κεντέρη στην Καβάλα. Ευτυχώς δηλαδή γιατί το Νταλιανα έφευγε νωρίτερα από τον Κεντέρη (στις 12 νομίζω) ο οποίος έφευγε στις 3.30 τα ξημερώματα.Τελικά ο Κεντέρης έφυγε στις 5.30 και το Νταλιανα ακόμα δεν είχε φανεί.

----------


## erenShip

> υπερβολες! 33,5!!!


δηλαδή έκανες μια ωραιότατη κρουαζιέρα!!! :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> πιστευω καταλαβες οτι το ειπα ειρωνικα!
> :grin:


 Ι know Mr Xidianakis...

----------


## xidianakis

> Ι know Mr Xidianakis...


ok mr Dionisis.. αφου δεν ειχαν βαλει καμια Ρομιλντα παλι καλα να λεμε!!

----------


## xidianakis

> δηλαδή έκανες μια ωραιότατη κρουαζιέρα!!!


φυσικα! αν σκεφτεις το δρομολογιο του ηταν: Ηρακλειο-*Θηρα-Σικινο-Φολεγανρο-Ιο*-κλπ.....
το υπογραμμισμενο κομματι ειναι ολα τα λεφτα. αντι να επιανε πρωτα Φολεγανδρο κ' μετα Σικινο ωστε να κερδιζει εστω μια ωρα το λιγοτερο!

----------


## opelmanos

> φυσικα! αν σκεφτεις το δρομολογιο του ηταν: Ηρακλειο-*Θηρα-Σικινο-Φολεγανρο-Ιο*-κλπ.....
> το υπογραμμισμενο κομματι ειναι ολα τα λεφτα. αντι να επιανε πρωτα Φολεγανδρο κ' μετα Σικινο ωστε να κερδιζει εστω μια ωρα το λιγοτερο!


E για αυτό ποτέ τα τελευταία χρόνια άσπρη μέρα δεν είδαν.Και αυτό το δρομολόγιο 24 ώρες ήθελε να το κάνει και θυμάμαι μια φορά που κάποιος βγήκε εξοργισμένος στην τηλεόραση γιάυτό.

----------


## nikos_kos

ntaliana ston peiraia 25/12/04
P1010006.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Εδω μια υπέροχη φωτό αφ υψηλού
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...id=52630421936

----------


## φανούλα

Νταλιάνα του σήμερα...για όλους τους λάτρεις της!!!

IMG625.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Α ρε Νταλιαναρα....πολυ μας ελειψες...Ευχαριστουμε Φανουλα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Νταλιάνα του σήμερα...για όλους τους λάτρεις της!!!
> 
> IMG625.JPG


Το βούλιαγμα αυτό στην βαρδιόλα ο Τεό της το έκανε το χειμώνα, :mrgreen:
 Φανούλα από που την τράβηξες την φωτό??? :Confused:

----------


## φανούλα

> Το βούλιαγμα αυτό στην βαρδιόλα ο Τεό της το έκανε το χειμώνα, :mrgreen:
> Φανούλα από που την τράβηξες την φωτό???


Από πλοίο που ήταν δεμένο δίπλα της :Wink: ...

----------


## sylver23

Το Νταλιάνα στον 'Αγιο Κήρυκο Ικαρίας .Φωτογραφία του μέλους themisspl του panoramio (google earth)

18795884.jpg

----------


## nippon

Μια κι εχετε μια λατρεια για το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ δεν εχετε παρα να δειτε πως ηταν στα νιατα της!
20100406091318bb8.jpg
teikisen.blog84.fc2.com

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mας εχει ξετρελανει φιλε nippon με τα απιστευτα που μας ανεβαζεις για τα ιαπωνικα βαπορια και σε ευχαριστουμε

----------


## BULKERMAN

Αφιερωμένη στο φίλο ΒΕΝ ΒRUCE που με έχει παραξηγήσει! :Very Happy: 

Σύρος    Σεπτέμβριος  2001

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mε αυτη τη φωτο παιρνεις αφεση αμαρτιων! :Wink:

----------


## samurai

Μπορεί το αγαπημένο μας ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ να οδεύει προς το τέλος του. Εμείς, όμως θέλουμε να το θυμόμαστε, όπως ήταν όταν γεννήθηκε, περήφανο.
Στα ναυπηγεία Hayashikane το 1969, καθώς ετοιμάζεται να αγγίξει το νερό για πρώτη φορά.
Αφιερωμένη στους απανταχού Ιαπωνολάτρες :Smile: 
DSC00037.jpg

Πηγή: Σκαναρισμένη απο την Ετήσια έκδοση FERRIES OF JAPAN

----------


## Tasos@@@

Απίστευτα ιστορική φωτογραφία φίλε samurai!!Καταπληκτική,να΄σαι καλα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## crow

Μας εστειλες για χορτα...:shock:

----------


## speedrunner

Τι είναι αυτό... ο βασιλιάς καρνάβαλος???:shock::shock::shock:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιστευτο ευρημα samurai!Δεν υπαρχει

----------


## nippon

Εκπληκτικο ιστορικο ντοκουμεντο!! Ευγε αγαπητε Samurai!!!
Απο τα πρωτα χρωματιστα βαπορια!! Και ειδικα του παει πολυ το πορτοκαλι!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Νταλιάνα όπως έχει ψηλομπατάρει προς την μερία του Ρομίλντα. :Wink:  Φωτο στις 11/02/2011.
Χαρισμένη σε nippon, BEN BRUCE, speedrunner, Tasos@@@, samurai, BULKERMAN, Giovanaut, T.S.S APOLLON, Douzoune, Dimitris T και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 



ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ 01 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

1137244069_c746472ad5_o.jpg

gia tous: Giovanaut kai pantelis2009 


(photo apo Italo oikogeniako filo).

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε xidianakis και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, το φίλο Giovanaut και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 
Νταλιάνα......11/02/2011 στον Πειραιά.


ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ 04 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Fido

Ας τη δούμε όσο χτυπούσαν ακόμα οι φλέβες μέσα της! Αναχώρηση από τη Λέσβο το Πάσχα του 2008! 
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο pantelis2009 αλλά και σε όλους τους φίλους!


Kυρ 093.jpg

----------


## Leo

Με τρόμαξες με το ποστάσρισμα εδώ, πέρασαν από το μυαλό μου πολλά, αλλά οι γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες της Ελληνικής  πολιτείς και του τραπεζικού συστήματος και γενικά "μη μου τους κύκλους τάραττε" λογική του ΟΛΠ, καλά κρατούν!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ας τη δούμε όσο χτυπούσαν ακόμα οι φλέβες μέσα της! Αναχώρηση από τη Λέσβο το Πάσχα του 2008! 
> Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο pantelis2009 αλλά και σε όλους τους φίλους!
> 
> 
> Kυρ 093.jpg


Eυχαριστώ φίλε μου, άλλες εποχές ωραίες. :Wink: 
Για μένα η καμπάνα αυτή Leo;;;;

----------


## Leo

> .................................
> Για μένα η καμπάνα αυτή Leo;;;;


Για τους έχοντες και κατέχοντες τα σκήπτρα του λιμένος Πειραιά, που εξαγγέλουν αλλά δεν μουβάρουνε............... μέχρι να μας δούνε τα κανάλια παγκοσμίως, ξάπλα τα ανάσκελα  :Sad: .

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ας τη δούμε όσο χτυπούσαν ακόμα οι φλέβες μέσα της! Αναχώρηση από τη Λέσβο το Πάσχα του 2008! 
> Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο pantelis2009 αλλά και σε όλους τους φίλους!
> 
> 
> Kυρ 093.jpg


 
Ωραία η <Αρχόντισσα> φίλε Fido αλλά είχαν αρχίσει ήδη οι αρρυθμίες 
Την επόμενη χρονιά στις Β.Σποράδες έπιανε δεν έπιανε τα 14νμ

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε xidianakis και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, το φίλο Giovanaut και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> Νταλιάνα......11/02/2011 στον Πειραιά.
> 
> 
> ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ 04 11-02-2011.jpg


ΩΡΑΙΟΤΑΤΗ κατάπλωρη αλλά , μπατάρει λίγο δεξιά ή μου φαίνεται ??

----------


## basilis.m

> ΩΡΑΙΟΤΑΤΗ κατάπλωρη αλλά , μπατάρει λίγο δεξιά ή μου φαίνεται ??


μπα σου φαινεται

----------


## Fido

> Ωραία η <Αρχόντισσα> φίλε Fido αλλά είχαν αρχίσει ήδη οι αρρυθμίες 
> Την επόμενη χρονιά στις Β.Σποράδες έπιανε δεν έπιανε τα 14νμ


Μη σου πω ότι ήδη έπνεε τα λοίσθια και εκείνη την ίδια χρονιά νομίζω 15αριζε το πολύ... :Wink:  Πρώτη φορά (και τελευταία νομίζω) που το έβλεπα εν δράσει τότε, αξέχαστο μου είχε μείνει το ντουκ-ντουκ-ντουκ της μηχανής! :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

> ΩΡΑΙΟΤΑΤΗ κατάπλωρη αλλά , μπατάρει λίγο δεξιά ή μου φαίνεται ??


 Έτσι είναι φίλε μου άλλο μπατάρει αριστερά και άλλο δεξιά :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Η αληθεια ειναι πως ειναι κομικοτραγικο το θεμα..

----------


## pantelis2009

> Η αληθεια ειναι πως ειναι κομικοτραγικο το θεμα..


 Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε Eng και αν προσέξεις στη φωτο που ανέβασα οι λέντιες είναι χύμα:roll: :Wink: .

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε μια φωτο του πλοιου στο λιμανι του Πειραια.Η φοτο ειναι χαρισμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου & του θεματος !!!!  :Wink:   :Cool: 
IMG_2653.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2NQ1...Y9llJA&index=1
Αυτά ήταν χρόνια .....

----------


## Georgecz3

Το Νταλιανα φευγει απο συρο το 2007, οταν το μελον φανταζε ευοιωνο
Easy cruise life + marina_01.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στα εγκαίνια με την πρώτη φορεσιά κ φουγάραDaliana_a.jpg

----------


## fredy13

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2NQ1...Y9llJA&index=1
> Αυτά ήταν χρόνια .....


Ενα πραγματικα φανταστικο βιντεο,ενω στο ιδιο playlist υπαρχουν κι αλλα διαμαντια!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό το ντούκου ντούκου απο τα φουγάρα με έχει κοιμήσει τόσες φορές στο θάλαμο της σχολής της Σύρου... Να αρχίζεις μέσα απο το πέλεγος να αφουγκράζεσαι τον ρυθμό των μηχανών και να μαλώνεις με τον φίλο Γιώργο που μοιράζοταν το επάνω κρεβάτι αν ειναι το Μιλένα ή το Νταλιάνα... Και έπειτα απο το μισάνοιχτο παράθυρο να μετράμε μπαλκονάκια και πειράγματα για τον χαμένο του στοιχείματος...

----------


## SAPPHO

Πλαγιοδετημένο στην Χίο Πάσχα...

ΦΩΤΟ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ 112.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Νταλιάνα στην Aliaga όταν είχε κάνει beaching στις 07/09/2011. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

DALİANA 07-09-2011++++.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πλαγιοδετημένο στην Χίο Πάσχα...
> 
> ΦΩΤΟ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ 112.jpg


 Πατριώτη γιατί ήταν πλαγιοδετημένο εκεί;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό το ντούκου ντούκου απο τα φουγάρα με έχει κοιμήσει τόσες φορές στο θάλαμο της σχολής της Σύρου... Να αρχίζεις μέσα απο το πέλεγος να αφουγκράζεσαι τον ρυθμό των μηχανών και να μαλώνεις με τον φίλο Γιώργο που μοιράζοταν το επάνω κρεβάτι αν ειναι το Μιλένα ή το Νταλιάνα... Και έπειτα απο το μισάνοιχτο παράθυρο να μετράμε μπαλκονάκια και πειράγματα για τον χαμένο του στοιχείματος...


 Εμένα αυτά τα δύο με νανούριζαν εδώ στο σπίτι μου στην Καλλίπολη όπως κ το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ με τις χαρακτηριστικές Pielstick.

----------


## SAPPHO

> Πατριώτη γιατί ήταν πλαγιοδετημένο εκεί;


Είχε μείνει 2-3 μέρες Χίο για να κάνει Πάσχα το πλήρωμα!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Εμένα αυτά τα δύο με νανούριζαν εδώ στο σπίτι μου στην Καλλίπολη όπως κ το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ με τις χαρακτηριστικές Pielstick.


Χαρακτηριστοτατος ο ηχος των δυο γιαπωνεζων αδερφων και παντα χαραγμενος στη μνηνη. Αν το Ολυμπια ακουγοταν χαρακτηριστικα (δεν το εχω ακουσει) με 12κυλινδρες, τα Επτανησος και Δηλος με τις 16κυλινδρες ηταν αποθεωση...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DALIANA στο βαθυ της Σαμου μα τον καπτα Αγαπιο Παριανο στα χειριστηρια τον μαρτιο του 2007

NEW (34).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ελαχιστα πριν τη αλλαγη των σινιαλων και με τα σημαδια με τις μαχες στο Αιγαιο εμφανεστατα. Συμπαθεστατο βαπορι και αυτο και το αδερφο του με ωραια διαταξη στο ξενοδοχειακο!!! Αν αυτα τα βαπορια πηγαιναν σταθερα 17.5 κομβους ειλικρινα θα ηταν υπερχρησιμα, ειδικα στις μερες μας.

----------


## Ilias 92

Εγώ θυμάμαι όταν το βάλανε στην Κάρπαθο το 2007-8 νομιζω, δεν ήταν τακτικό στα δρομολόγια του και ο κόσμος ξεσηκώθηκε και το βγάλανε 1 μηνά μετά. Όλα τα πλοία του Αγούδημου ήταν ιδανικά για το Αιγαίο αλλά η διαχείριση τους ήταν μάλλον κακή. 
Η μόνη γραμμή που ο Αγούδημος έχει λείψει και φαίνεται νομίζω είναι η ΙκαροΣαμία.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν θυμαμαι καλα αν εβαλαν αυτο ή το αδερφο του αλλα σιγουρα η περιοδος ηταν απο το Φθινοπωρο του 2008 εως τις αρχες του 2009. Το βαπορι πηγαινε σταθερα και ενιοτε η γραμμη ειχε και το Ροδανθη ή το Μαρινα τα οποια πηγαιναν 16.5 κομβους. Το Μιλενακι ομως πηγαινε 14 και κατι ψιλα οποτε εκανε το μεγαλο δρομολογιο Πειραιας-Μηλος-Σαντορινη-Ηρακλειο-Σητεια-Κασος-Καρπαθος περιπου 25.5 ωρες σε σχεση με τις 21 του Πρεβελης. Καμια φορα που του εβαζαν πριν τη Μηλο τη Σεριφο ή τη Σιφνο οι ωρες κοντευαν τις 27...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καποτε ειχαν μια σταθερη ταχυτητα των 17 κομβων,μιλενα,και λιγοτερη το νταλιανα.Τοτε βεβαια παλι τα ειχαν βαλει στο ματι γιατι τα αλλα πηγαιναν με 20 μιλια και αυτα οχι.Τελος παντων λιγο πολυ ολοι ειδαμε σημερα τι ελειπε απο το αιγαιο και τι περισευε και αυτο ηταν  που ειπε σοφα ο καπτα μακης για τις κυριες με τα σηθρου και τα αρωματα

----------


## sylver23

> Η μόνη γραμμή που ο Αγούδημος έχει λείψει και φαίνεται νομίζω είναι η ΙκαροΣαμία.


Mην παίρνεις και όρκο..

----------


## opelmanos

το 2004 σε μια άφιξη του απο Λήμνο

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νταλίανα στην Aliaga, όσο είχε μείνει στις 18/11/2011. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

DALİANA 08 18-11-2011 half gone++++.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παει η καμπινουλα μου εξαυλωθηκε!

----------


## nerohitis

στη Χίο στα τελευταία του, όταν έκανε άγονη για Καβάλα,

----------


## despo

PHOTO 007despo DALIANA  Kαρλοβασι.jpgΣτο Καρλόβασι οταν ακόμα 'όργωνε' το Αιγαίο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Νταλιανα σ'εναν αποπλου  απο το λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 2000

_Daliana Tinos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο νομιζω οτι τοτε εκανε ηρακλειο -θεσσαλονικη

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στη Σκόπελο τον _Αύγουστο 2009_. Πρυμοδέτηση κλείνοντας όλη τη μπούκα του λιμανιού,

06.jpg

και αναχώρηση λίγη ώρα αργότερα με ανάποδα.

07.jpg

Αυτή η δρομολόγηση από τον Άγιο Κωνσταντίνο προς τα νησιά των Σποράδων, ήταν και η τελευταία για το _ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ_. Ένα μήνα αργότερα, στις 12 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009, έκανε "κράτει τις μηχανές" και έδεσε οριστικά στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, όπου και είχε μπει ως πρώτο επιβατηγό την πρώτη ημέρα του ίδιου χρόνου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DALIANA στην Σικινο το 2007

7-8 sep 2007 (272).jpg


Το SELF SERVICE

samos 10 mar 07 (15).jpg

Στο Βαθυ Σαμου

samos 10 mar 07 (156).jpg


Τετρακλινη εξωτερικη, βλεπετε τιποτα περιεργο απο αυτα που ελεγαν?

samos 10 mar 07 (212).jpg


Ο διαδρομος εξω απο την καμπινα

samos 10 mar 07 (210).jpg

----------


## despo

Τα πρώτα χρόνια ήταν η πραγματική αναβάθμιση και στη γραμμή της Σάμου που μπήκε το Μιλένα - το Νταλιάνα υπέφερε στη γραμμή που ξεκίνησε λόγω αδυναμίας τήρησης των ωραρίων. Ομως μετά παραμελήθηκαν στην κυριολεξία, οπως και τα άλλα πλοία με αποτέλεσμα να περιμένουν πως και πως τα κανάλια την οποιαδήποτε καθυστέρηση, βλάβη κλπ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ στον Αγιο Κυρηκο τον χειμωνα του 2007

samos 10 mar 07 (193).jpg

----------


## kalypso

τελευταια αναχώρηση από Πειραιά για Αλί Αγά (Αλιάγα)
Daliana.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δυστυχως τα Ιαπωνικα μου δεν ειναι τοσο καλα για να πω ποιο απο τα Μιλενα /νταλιανα ειναι αλλα οπως και να εχει ειναι υπερσπανιες φωτο απο το μακρυνο 1977

11058667_409494675905095_4934751000424172016_n.jpg11665736_409494692571760_4205204720485300129_n.jpg11667438_409494659238430_4121847268082380673_n.jpg

απο ιαπωνικη σελιδα στο FACEBOOK

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mόνο από σύγκριση των ιαπωνικών γραμμάτων εάν στο ένα έχει λεζάντα στα αγγλικά.Έτσι είχα κάνει όταν ήλθε το ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ κ δεν ήξερα το πρώην όνομα.

----------


## samurai

Είναι το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ ως FERRY GOLD :Fat:

----------


## BOBKING

Το Νταλιάνα κάποτε θεωρούταν από τα καλύτερα πλοία του Αιγαίου αυτά δυστυχώς όμως πέρασαν το Νταλιάνα είχε γίνει από τα χειρότερα λόγω της αμέλειας του πλοιοκτήτη του και άδικα κατάληξε στο διαλυτήριο εγώ πάντα θα το θυμάμαι στην φάση όταν είχε πρωτοέρθει το 1988 και δρομολογήθηκε ας το θυμηθούμε το όμορφο αυτό πλοίο μέσω ενός κολλάζ που έφτιαξα το 2001 που οι φωτογραφίες του είναι από τα φυλλάδια 1988 ,1989 ,1995 χαρισμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του το φυλλάδιο του 1995 έγραφε καθαρά ''Κρουαζιέρα με θέα το Αιγαίο'' κάτι που όντως ήταν αλήθεια 
PhotoScan 51.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Νταλιάνα κάποτε θεωρούταν από τα καλύτερα πλοία του Αιγαίου αυτά δυστυχώς όμως πέρασαν το Νταλιάνα είχε γίνει από τα χειρότερα λόγω της αμέλειας του πλοιοκτήτη του και άδικα κατάληξε στο διαλυτήριο


Από τα καλύτερα δεν ήταν,απλώς αξιόλογη μετασκευή με τα τότε δεδομένα αλλά ακόμα κ με την αλλαγή μηχανών ήταν προβληματικό.Το περί αμέλειας του πλοιοκτήτη είναι συζητήσιμο.Πάντως αν δεν είχε αρχίσει η κρίση,τα βαπόρια της εταιρείας ή τουλάχιστον αρκετά από αυτά δεν θα κατέληγαν στο διαλυτήριο.

----------


## threshtox

Δεν θυμάμαι πάντως ποτέ να κάναμε την Πάρο λιγότερο από 6 ώρες παρά τέταρτο, χοντρικά. Θυμάμαι όμως, ότι τα σαλόνια, ειδικά τα πρώτα χρόνια, ήταν πάνω από το μέσο όρο πολυτέλειας και άνεσης, στα αδερφά. 

Δε συζητάμε πάντως για τα τελευταία χρόνια της εταιρείας, το 6ωρο για Πάρο ήταν το μίνιμουμ..

----------


## BOBKING

> Από τα καλύτερα δεν ήταν,απλώς αξιόλογη μετασκευή με τα τότε δεδομένα αλλά ακόμα κ με την αλλαγή μηχανών ήταν προβληματικό.Το περί αμέλειας του πλοιοκτήτη είναι συζητήσιμο.Πάντως αν δεν είχε αρχίσει η κρίση,τα βαπόρια της εταιρείας ή τουλάχιστον αρκετά από αυτά δεν θα κατέληγαν στο διαλυτήριο.


Τα Νταλιάνα - Μιλένα τα είχα ταξιδέψει το ένα το 1989 και το άλλο το 1990 η εντύπωση που μου έκαναν τα 2 πλοία ήταν εξαιρετική όσο αφορά την περιποίηση προς τον επιβάτη και τις ανέσεις που πρόσφεραν σε σχέση με άλλα πλοία τα καλύτερα δεν ήταν σίγουρα ούτε στο θέμα ταχύτητας εφόσον εκείνη την εποχή υπήρχαν στο Αιγαίο τα Ποσειδών Εξπρές ,Παναγία Τήνου ,Ναίας ΙΙ και ούτε στο θέμα πολυτέλειας μιας και υπήρχαν εκείνη την εποχή τα Ροδάνθη ,Μαρίνα ,Ν. Καζαντζάκης ,Λισσός και άλλα πάντως πρέπει να πω πως έφεραν σίγουρα την αναβάθμιση στις γραμμές του Αιγαίου η εταιρία τους δυστυχώς δεν ήταν η κρίση που την έφαγε όταν εξαγοράστηκε ένα μεγάλο μέρος την από την Minoan Flying Dolphins για την εξαγορά της εταιρίας του έδωσαν στον Αγούδημο ένα πόσο χρημάτων έναντι μετοχών όταν η εταιρία έφυγε από την πια Hellas Flying Dolphins οι μετοχές που πήραν πίσω η αξία τους ήταν πολύ μικρότερη από αυτές που τους εξαγόρασαν το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η εταιρία να μείνει πίσω σε θέμα χρημάτων και να έρθει η Blue Star Ferries στα Δωδεκάνησα να του πάρει την πελατεία και στο τέλος να έρθει η κρίση και να τον αποτελειώσει η GA Ferries θα ναυπηγούσε πλοία η επίσημη ανακοίνωση της εταιρίας δόθηκε το 2000  ακριβώς λίγο πριν την εξαγορά της τα χρήματα τα είχε αλλά με την εξαγορά του έχασε τον έλεγχο και δεν μπορούσε να κάνει τίποτα όταν έφυγε πάλι δεν μπορούσε να κάνει τίποτα γιατί δεν είχε χρήματα και από τότε η εταιρία άρχισε να καταρρέει

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν θυμάμαι πάντως ποτέ να κάναμε την Πάρο λιγότερο από 6 ώρες παρά τέταρτο, χοντρικά..


Το 1993 που πήγα μάυτό τόσο έκανε

----------


## thanos75

Είχα και εγώ την τύχη να ταξιδέψω με το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ και μάλιστα τον πρώτο χρόνο που δρομολογήθηκε στο Αιγαίο το 1989.  Για την ακρίβεια ταξίδεψα από Σύρο για Πειραιά.  Το πλοίο πραγματικά έλαμπε τότε και το ξενοδοχειακό του ήταν μια πραγματική αναβάθμιση για τα δεδομένα της γραμμής με τα πρωτοπόρα τότε αεροπορικού τύπου καθίσματα και τα πολυτελή σαλόνια.  Όμως τα προβλήματα τόσο στο πλοίο όσο και στην εταιρία ήταν ήδη φανερά από τότε κιόλας.  Πιο συγκεκριμένα:
1) Η εταιρία είχε από τότε πολύ πιεσμένα δρομολόγια, με αποτέλεσμα με λίγο καιρό και λίγη κίνηση παραπάνω, οι καθυστερήσεις να μην μπορούν να μαζευτούς.  Κάτι που δυστυχώς έμελλε να γίνει κανόνας και για όλα τα πλοία της εταιρίας αργότερα.  Στη Σύρο το περιμέναμε τρεισήμισι ώρες. Αντί για 10.30 το πρωί φύγαμε 14.00 το μεσημέρι.  Και βέβαια τότε δεν υπήρχαν ούτε marinetraffic, ούτε internet, ούτε αυτόματες ενημερώσεις, ούτε βέβαια αποζημιώσεις!
2) ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ: Πειραιάς-Σύρος 4ώρες και 30 λεπτά, ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ: Σύρος-Πειραιάς 5 ώρες και 20 λεπτά.  Δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται εδώ να πω κάτι παραπάνω
3) Απίστευτο vibration και ένας συνεχής υπόκωφος θόρυβος από τις μηχανές σε όλο το ταξίδι.  Τον επόμενο χρόνο έμαθα ότι άλλαξε μηχανές, οπότε η κατάσταση υποθέτω ως προς αυτό θα βελτιώθηκε!

Μετά από εκείνο το ταξίδι πρέπει να πω πως ο πατέρας μου (που δεν ήταν βέβαια ποτέ καραβολάτρης) μίσησε τα καράβια..

Εγώ πάντως είχα και μια μικρή ευχάριστη εμπειρία από εκείνο το ταξίδι: Μπήκα για πρώτη φορά σε γέφυρα καραβιού.  Θυμάμαι 14 χρονών έφηβος τότε είχα πραγματικά εντυπωσιαστεί.  Μάλιστα είδα για πρώτη φορά το πέρασμα του Τάμελου από τη γέφυρα.  Πολύ ευγενικός και ο καπετάνιος του πλοίου (το μικρό του όνομα ήταν με πάσα επιφύλαξη Γιάννης, το επίθετό του δεν μπορώ καθόλου να το θυμηθώ) όπως και όλα τα μέλη του πληρώματος.  Με άλλα λόγια ένα αξέχαστο ταξίδι και για τα θετικά αλλά και για τα αρνητικά...

Επί τη ευκαιρία θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους παλιότερους του φορουμ 2 πράγματα εάν γνωρίζουν:

1) Πώς λεγόταν ο τότε καπετάνιος του ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ που ήταν υποθέτω και ο πρώτος που το πλοιάρχησε στο Αιγαίο?
2) Ποιό ήταν ακριβώς τότε το δρομολόγιό του?  Θυμάμαι ότι όταν περιμέναμε το πλοίο στη Σύρο και ρωτήσαμε έναν λιμενικό εάν ξέρει κάτι νεώτερο για το πότε θα φτάσει το πλοίο στη Σύρο, μας είπε (αφού επικοινώνησε με ασύρματο) ότι το πλοίο τώρα πλησιάζει στη Μύκονο.  Επομένως υποθέτω πως το πλοίο έπιανε και άλλα νησιά πέρα από την κλασική Συροτηνομυκονία.  Να υποθέσω ότι μετά τη Μύκονο συνέχιζε για Ικαρία-Σάμο? Όμως στη Σάμο πήγαινε τότε νομίζω το αδερφό ΜΙΛΕΝΑ (το θυμάμαι από το νονό μου τότε που είναι Σαμιώτης και είχε ταξιδέψει για το νησί του τότε με το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ με ομοίως μεγάλη καθυστέρηση και το σχολιάζαμε όταν επιστρέψαμε από διακοπές)

Πολύ θα το χαρώ κάποιος να μου φρεσκάρει λίγο περισσότερο αυτές τις μνήμες

----------


## BOBKING

Εγώ θα ήθελα κάποιος να μου λύσει την εξής απορία το Νταλιάνα έκανε ποτέ Ελλάδα - Ιταλία το 1989 μαζί με το Μιλένα αν ναι πιο δρομολόγιο

----------


## Cpt Βαγγελης

> Εγώ θα ήθελα κάποιος να μου λύσει την εξής απορία το Νταλιάνα έκανε ποτέ Ελλάδα - Ιταλία το 1989 μαζί με το Μιλένα αν ναι πιο δρομολόγιο


Φίλε BOBKING τις προάλλες μου έλυσες μια απορία για το Αριάδνη (σε άλλο μέσο κοινωνικής δικτύωσης) τώρα ήρθε η σειρά μου... Πράγματι το Μιλένα και το Νταλιανα έκαναν Πάτρα Κεφαλονια Ηγουμενίτσα Μπριντεζι (μπορεί και Ζάκυνθο αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος) όταν συμπληρώσαν 35ετια και δε μπορούσαν να ταξιδέψουν σε γραμμές εσωτερικού.

----------


## BOBKING

> Φίλε BOBKING τις προάλλες μου έλυσες μια απορία για το Αριάδνη (σε άλλο μέσο κοινωνικής δικτύωσης) τώρα ήρθε η σειρά μου... Πράγματι το Μιλένα και το Νταλιανα έκαναν Πάτρα Κεφαλονια Ηγουμενίτσα Μπριντεζι (μπορεί και Ζάκυνθο αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος) όταν συμπληρώσαν 35ετια και δε μπορούσαν να ταξιδέψουν σε γραμμές εσωτερικού.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου αλλά το γνώριζα το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο που είχε γίνει γύρω στο 2005 σε συνεργασία με την Maritime way και έπιαναν κάποιες φορές και Ζάκυνθο από ότι θυμάμαι αλλά η ερώτηση μου είναι αν έκαναν δρομολόγια Ελλάδα - Ιταλία τα δύο τους το 1989 και που γιατί είδα μια είδηση στο 
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se ότι ανέφερε ότι έκαναν και τα δύο Ελλάδα - Ιταλία το 1989 και μου προξένησε την περιέργεια είναι αλήθεια γιατί εγώ δεν θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## Cpt Βαγγελης

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου αλλά το γνώριζα το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο που είχε γίνει γύρω στο 2005 σε συνεργασία με την Maritime way και έπιαναν κάποιες φορές και Ζάκυνθο από ότι θυμάμαι αλλά η ερώτηση μου είναι αν έκαναν δρομολόγια Ελλάδα - Ιταλία τα δύο τους το 1989 και που γιατί είδα μια είδηση στο 
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se ότι ανέφερε ότι έκαναν και τα δύο Ελλάδα - Ιταλία το 1989 και μου προξένησε την περιέργεια είναι αλήθεια γιατί εγώ δεν θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοιο;


Αα με συγχωρείς δεν πρόσεξα το 1989 αλλά δεν γνωρίζω για τότε

----------


## BOBKING

> Αα με συγχωρείς δεν πρόσεξα το 1989 αλλά δεν γνωρίζω για τότε


Ούτε και εγώ για αυτόν τον λόγο έκανα την συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση αλλά θέλω να σου πω ότι σου αφιερώνω το κολλάζ που είχα κάνει με φωτογραφίες του Νταλιάνα και το είχα ανεβάσει στην προηγούμενη σελίδα

----------


## Cpt Βαγγελης

> Ούτε και εγώ για αυτόν τον λόγο έκανα την συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση αλλά θέλω να σου πω ότι σου αφιερώνω το κολλάζ που είχα κάνει με φωτογραφίες του Νταλιάνα και το είχα ανεβάσει στην προηγούμενη σελίδα


Είναι παρα πολύ ωραίο και ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση BOBKING!😊

----------


## BOBKING

> Είναι παρα πολύ ωραίο και ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση BOBKING!😊


Δεν κάνει τίποτα  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου αλλά το γνώριζα το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο που είχε γίνει γύρω στο 2005 σε συνεργασία με την Maritime way και έπιαναν κάποιες φορές και Ζάκυνθο από ότι θυμάμαι αλλά η ερώτηση μου είναι αν έκαναν δρομολόγια Ελλάδα - Ιταλία τα δύο τους το 1989 και που γιατί είδα μια είδηση στο 
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se ότι ανέφερε ότι έκαναν και τα δύο Ελλάδα - Ιταλία το 1989 και μου προξένησε την περιέργεια είναι αλήθεια γιατί εγώ δεν θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοιο;



Δεν ηταν συνεργασια με την Maritime way αλλα με την ΕΛΜΕΣ, ειχε παρει και τα δρομολογια τους

----------


## BOBKING

> Δεν ηταν συνεργασια με την Maritime way αλλα με την ΕΛΜΕΣ, ειχε παρει και τα δρομολογια τους


Θα μου επιστρέψεις να διαφωνησω σε αυτό το θέμα η Ga Ferries είχε πάρει τα δρομολόγια της ΕΛΜΕΣ και είχε συνεργαστεί με την Maritime Way η τελευταία χρόνια της ΕΛΜΕΣ στην Αδριατικη εξάλλου ήταν το 2004 και η τελευταία χρόνια της Maritime Way ήταν το 2006

----------

